# UST Hisense 100L5F review



## DunMunro

Overall a pretty positive review:









HISENSE 100L5F LASER TV REVIEW - Projector Reviews


The Hisense 100L5F Laser TV is a 4K DLP laser ultra-short throw smart projector. With a current advertised price of $3,999. Learn more here!




www.projectorreviews.com


----------



## DunMunro

And another review of the same model:

Laser TV Hisense 100L5F-A12 da 100" | Pag 1: Introduzione e caratteristiche (use google chrome's translate feature for language of choice)


----------



## DunMunro

Hisense 100L5F unboxing video:






Where's the focus? Here:

LaserTV Hisense 100L5F - Test: Fokusregler! | Cine4home.de (use Google Chrome's translate feature for language of choice)


----------



## bjanssen

@ProjectionHead Would really love your subjective thoughts on this projector as compared to the Samsungs, Optoma and LG USTs. I am in Canada and have an opportunity to pick one of these up on sale so need to make a decision in the next couple of days. Would really appreciate any input you have at all, particularly compared to the other USTs from large brands.

Thanks,
BJ


----------



## ProjectionHead

bjanssen said:


> @ProjectionHead Would really love your subjective thoughts on this projector as compared to the Samsungs, Optoma and LG USTs. I am in Canada and have an opportunity to pick one of these up on sale so need to make a decision in the next couple of days. Would really appreciate any input you have at all, particularly compared to the other USTs from large brands.
> 
> Thanks,
> BJ


I haven’t had a whole lot of time to play with it yet beyond what you saw in the video; plan on getting more in depth with all of these over the rest of December as the holiday shopping rush starts to slow.

I can say that EVERYONE on the team who came in to watch that “store mode” demo video was super impressed.

Granted, that content was designed for that exact effect. We haven’t run anything else through it yet, but this combo produced a super bright,vibrant image in a very well lit room.

if you are cool with the limitation of only being able to do 100”, my first impression is that this is a “buy”.


----------



## bjanssen

DunMunro said:


> Overall a pretty positive review:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HISENSE 100L5F LASER TV REVIEW - Projector Reviews
> 
> 
> The Hisense 100L5F Laser TV is a 4K DLP laser ultra-short throw smart projector. With a current advertised price of $3,999. Learn more here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.projectorreviews.com


If this projector really has 33ms of input lag it is the fastest UST currently on the market and really the only viable option for those who game regularly. Would love to see more bodnar tests of this unit.


----------



## DunMunro

And a more complete review with links to video reviews:

Test: Hisense 100L5F 4K UHD LaserTV Review | Cine4home.de (use google chrome's translate feature for language of choice). 

For the video reviews turn on close captions and then use the autotranslate feature for language of choice.


----------



## bjanssen

@ProjectionHead Hi Brian, are you able to give any comments on the packaged Hisense screen please? Is it able to resolve 4K? How does it compare to the Grandview Dynamique? Just your subjective early thoughts would be appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## ProjectionHead

bjanssen said:


> @ProjectionHead Hi Brian, are you able to give any comments on the packaged Hisense screen please? Is it able to resolve 4K? How does it compare to the Grandview Dynamique? Just your subjective early thoughts would be appreciated! Thanks.


I haven't opened up the screen that came bundled with this projector, but have the screen from the previous 100L10E and Hisense says they are the same. It appears to be similar to the Dynamique in the sense that it has the "sharper" ridges compared to the more economical options and I was able to discern a square pixel grid from the 100l5f. I do intend on opening and setting up the bundled screen soon to confirm it truly is the same.


----------



## bjanssen

That’s helpful, thanks.


----------



## bjanssen

@ProjectionHead Hi Brian, sorry to keep peppering you with questions, hope it’s ok! I think I’ve discovered that the Hisense packaged screen is a white labeled Elite Starbright CLR screen. Do you have any insight into how the Elite compares to the Grandview? I notice you stock both brands so imagine you’ve compared the two. Thanks again.


----------



## ProjectionHead

bjanssen said:


> @ProjectionHead Hi Brian, sorry to keep peppering you with questions, hope it’s ok! I think I’ve discovered that the Hisense packaged screen is a white labeled Elite Starbright CLR screen. Do you have any insight into how the Elite compares to the Grandview? I notice you stock both brands so imagine you’ve compared the two. Thanks again.


I do not believe it is their CLR material based on direct visual comparisons. Where did you get that info? Perhaps their new screen is (hence the lower price point), but the one we currently have up from their dual laser 100L10E is certainly superior to the CLR.

Elite's Darkstar UST and Grandview Dynamique are pretty darn equitable; both have sharper image than the CLR/CLR2/CLR3.


----------



## bjanssen

ProjectionHead said:


> I do not believe it is their CLR material based on direct visual comparisons. Where did you get that info? Perhaps their new screen is (hence the lower price point), but the one we currently have up from their dual laser 100L10E is certainly superior to the CLR.
> 
> Elite's Darkstar UST and Grandview Dynamique are pretty darn equitable; both have sharper image than the CLR/CLR2/CLR3.


Just a theory based on an image showing "what's included in the box".


----------



## Ricoflashback

ProjectionHead said:


> I haven't opened up the screen that came bundled with this projector, but have the screen from the previous 100L10E and Hisense says they are the same. It appears to be similar to the Dynamique in the sense that it has the "sharper" ridges compared to the more economical options and I was able to discern a square pixel grid from the 100l5f. I do intend on opening and setting up the bundled screen soon to confirm it truly is the same.


***I thought I saw this on sale, recently, for a grand less. It would be great to hear your opinion on how the 100L5F compares to the VAVA 4K and the Optoma P1, P2 and CinemaX as these are all in the same price range. Obviously, a fixed focus for a 100" screen will deter many prospect buyers who want a larger size (interesting translated article from German to English about opening up the unit!) And - lots of folks won't like the bundled screen with the unit but at the lower price - - it's quite a compelling offer.


----------



## ProjectionHead

bjanssen said:


> Just a theory based on an image showing "what's included in the box".


I will forward that to Hisense and see what they say. Nice sleuthing


----------



## uvaskeme

ProjectionHead said:


> I will forward that to Hisense and see what they say. Nice sleuthing


It looks like the 100L10E also came with the Starbright CLR based on their installation guide. Maybe there are slight variations to the Elite Screens version?

That being said, I did purchase the 100L5F and it looks incredible with the included screen. My family and I have been extremely happy with it, but this is also our first projector and our first 4K device of any kind in our house so please take my opinion with a grain of salt.


----------



## Ricoflashback

uvaskeme said:


> It looks like the 100L10E also came with the Starbright CLR based on their installation guide. Maybe there are slight variations to the Elite Screens version?
> 
> That being said, I did purchase the 100L5F and it looks incredible with the included screen. My family and I have been extremely happy with it, but this is also our first projector and our first 4K device of any kind in our house so please take my opinion with a grain of salt.


***Glad you're enjoying the new PJ! A couple quick questions - - how far back from the end of the unit to the wall where the screen is? And, how high up is the bottom of the picture (vertical offset) from the PJ itself?

Was the screen easy to put together? Any alignment issues? This PJ is high on my list and I value your opinion. Thx - Rico.


----------



## uvaskeme

Ricoflashback said:


> ***Glad you're enjoying the new PJ! A couple quick questions - - how far back from the end of the unit to the wall where the screen is? And, how high up is the bottom of the picture (vertical offset) from the PJ itself?
> 
> Was the screen easy to put together? Any alignment issues? This PJ is high on my list and I value your opinion. Thx - Rico.


From the back of the projector to the front of the screen, I measured ~9.5”. The front of the screen is ~1.5” from the wall.

From the top of the projector to bottom of the screen, I measured ~8.75”.

Having never built a screen, my wife and I found the build pretty straightforward, especially with the help of their online tutorial. Alignment wasn’t too bad, but I do have a little light bleed around the screen, so I may need to do a little more tweaking. The screen itself includes some nifty adjustment rods to raise or lower each side of the screen to make more precise adjustments.

I purchased this particular projector based on ProjectionHead’s recommendation on Reddit (thanks!). We previously tried out the Vava, but the Hisense is better in almost every aspect except sound and screen size variability. We did add a powered subwoofer to the analog L/R outputs which added some depth to our music and movie experience, but I’m sure a proper HT setup is preferable.


----------



## uvaskeme

Wow, it’s on sale for $2,399 at BuyDig. That’s crazy good for this projector.


----------



## AlvinUT2000

Hello everyone, I noticed in this YouTube video review of this projector that there was a significant amount of reflection from the side wall that was relatively close to the projector screen. Is that reflection typical of ALR/CLR screens and UST projectors? I'm contemplating the Hisense with the deal going on at BuyDig, but side wall reflections might be a deal breaker. Given the dimensions of my living room, the side wall would be 2 feet away on the right side of the projector screen, so it would be good to know if I would similar reflections.


----------



## m0j0

uvaskeme said:


> Wow, it’s on sale for $2,399 at BuyDig. That’s crazy good for this projector.


I'm in for one for the living room. How does it handle light from the side?


----------



## jganzer1

@ProjectionHead, how does this hisense compare to the samsung lsp7t and the Optoma P2? I think I had settled on the Samsung until I saw the hisense on sale and now I’m reconsidering.


----------



## ProjectionHead

AlvinUT2000 said:


> Hello everyone, I noticed in this YouTube video review of this projector that there was a significant amount of reflection from the side wall that was relatively close to the projector screen. Is that reflection typical of ALR/CLR screens and UST projectors? I'm contemplating the Hisense with the deal going on at BuyDig, but side wall reflections might be a deal breaker. Given the dimensions of my living room, the side wall would be 2 feet away on the right side of the projector screen, so it would be good to know if I would similar reflections.


This may not be the same screen that comes with it in the USA currently. The current screen is a "soft" screen which only comes disassembled. The screen in the video is fully assembled and based on how one of the people in the video was "wiping down" the surface, I have a feeling this is their "soon to be released" rigid screen.

Pretty soon the 100L5F will ONLY be sold with the new rigid screen (no more soft screen option). The rigid screen is a higher gain for an overall brighter image, but the preview photos I saw showed a lot of reflection on the walls and ceiling. I was told that this has been addressed and that I am expecting one of these new rigid screens sent to me in about 5-10 days for evaluation from Hisense. I will be publishing some video/review on that once received as well.

Also, we will see the 120L5F coming out in a couple of months. It is the same unit but with a fixed focus to 120" instead of the 100". There may be additional upgrades (brightness, etc) as well but that is not yet published.

Halfway through the year we should be seeing Hisense's triple laser unit. I have read some preliminary specs and can say that the MSRP is going to make a lot of people looking for that kind of tech smile. It will be available without a screen as well since it is going to be variable focus (90" - 120").


----------



## AlvinUT2000

Thanks for the info, ProjectionHead. Good to know about the regional variations of the supplied screen.

By the way, to all, here is a reddit review from a Slick Deals user just published today:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/projectors/comments/kp71d6


----------



## Gunnutzz467

ProjectionHead said:


> This may not be the same screen that comes with it in the USA currently. The current screen is a "soft" screen which only comes disassembled. The screen in the video is fully assembled and based on how one of the people in the video was "wiping down" the surface, I have a feeling this is their "soon to be released" rigid screen.
> 
> Pretty soon the 100L5F will ONLY be sold with the new rigid screen (no more soft screen option). The rigid screen is a higher gain for an overall brighter image, but the preview photos I saw showed a lot of reflection on the walls and ceiling. I was told that this has been addressed and that I am expecting one of these new rigid screens sent to me in about 5-10 days for evaluation from Hisense. I will be publishing some video/review on that once received as well.
> 
> Also, we will see the 120L5F coming out in a couple of months. It is the same unit but with a fixed focus to 120" instead of the 100". There may be additional upgrades (brightness, etc) as well but that is not yet published.
> 
> Halfway through the year we should be seeing Hisense's triple laser unit. I have read some preliminary specs and can say that the MSRP is going to make a lot of people looking for that kind of tech smile. It will be available without a screen as well since it is going to be variable focus (90" - 120").


Thanks for all the useful info. Any chance a future update can/could support 3D, same as the vava?


----------



## bjanssen

So I purchased this projector and have been using it for a couple of weeks now. I am by no means an expert, just a display enthusiast who's been lucky enough to have owned a wide variety of display technologies over the decades. This is not my first projector, but it is my first UST projector. There was very little detailed information around this particular projector which made the research process quite difficult, so here is my totally subjective review and the types of things I wanted to know before buying this projector. If anyone has any additional questions, I'd be happy to try and answer to the best of my ability.

*SCREEN*:
I am based in Canada so my two choices were the original Hisense screen or the Grandview Dynamique for similar prices. I went with the Grandview Dynamique based mainly on information from @ProjectionHead (thank you!) who sells this screen in the US. The two things I was worried about with regard to the screen:

ambient light/black level performance; and
ability to discern 4k resolution.
As far as 4k resolution is concerned, the Grandview is perfect, just like @ProjectionHead said it would be. I can make out single pixel 4k lines both vertically and horizontally.
Black level performance is where I am glad I bought the Grandview. Not because I have any idea how well the Hisense performs, but just because I know the Grandview is on par with most of the high performing UST ALR screens out there, and the black level performance is..... just ok. If I had bought the Hisense screen I would have been questioning whether the Grandview had better performance. More on black levels later.
All told, I am very happy with the Grandview and the difference between using the projector on the wall vs with the screen is incredible. It really does look just like a TV under the right circumstances.

*SETUP*:
This was by far the biggest surprise. It is shockingly difficult to get the screen mounted and everything fitted perfectly. Once it is done it looks amazing but wow does the process suck. I even had to redrill holes to move the screen after misplacing it the first time, and I'm the type of person who measures 100 times before drilling that first hole. The Grandview has about 0.5cm of up and down adjustment that you can do (primarily just to get the screen level) where as I understand the Hisense screen has a lot more up and down play, likely making installation significantly easier.
Even when you have the screen in the right spot, you then need to get the image aligned. This was also more challenging than I expected, until I found this video that made everything so much easier. I cannot recommend this video enough (for any UST screen): 




*LIGHT BLEED*:
There is a disappointing amount of light bleed from the projector, a common issue with the TI 4X pixel shifter chip. It is a dark grey band about 3-4cm thick around the whole projected image. When you line the projector up with the screen manually and don't use geometric correction this strip of light bleeds past the screen and you only see about 1-2cm of it on the wall but it is still there and annoys me. I really wish Grandview had made the black screen frame 1cm wider to compensate for this (understandably that would be detrimental to those using projectors that don't have this 'feature'). Today I will be receiving a 7m bias light to hopefully remove this issue (and potentially improve perceived black levels). Outside of that particular projector issue, reflections are great from the Grandview. I have it on white walls with a white ceiling, and I don't see large amounts of light reflecting anywhere.

*RESOLUTION AND FOCUS*:
I was concerned about this aspect pre-purchase as I had never seen a pixel shifter in action, and also various reports from the other UST forums here with issues surrounding chromatic aberration or focus softness in corners, etc. Looking at the pictures in those other forums I honestly can't believe how good the Hisense is by comparison, I wonder if it is because of the fixed 100" screen size? There is no CA whatsoever, and the resolution is pin sharp, right across the screen. For those new to projectors, don't expect this to look like an LCD. If you can imagine pixel peeping an LCD, it's kind of like looking through an ultra fine fly screen mesh, where each pixel is perfectly square and perfectly separated from the adjacent pixels. Pixel peeping this projector, the edge of each pixel almost blurs into the pixel next to it, there is no separating line between them and they are not perfect little squares. This (to my eye) creates a far more natural look, particularly with faces and is also helpful when gaming, as it ever so slightly minimizes aliasing issues. It also makes watching older 1080p content nicer. To be very clear though, I can see every single 4k pixel, I have tested this with single pixel horizontal and vertical lines using the Spears & Munsil UHD disk as well as with computer text/cursors where I know where to look for pixels. Resolution was definitely a pleasant surprise.

*GAME MODE*:
This was my primary area of concern as roughly 50% of my use of the projector is with the Playstation. Part of the reason I chose this projector over some of the competing UST projectors is input lag. Hisense 'claimed' that this model had under 50ms input lag, but when it comes to input lag, I only trust Leo Bodnar measurements. This review (HISENSE 100L5F LASER TV REVIEW- PERFORMANCE 2 - Projector Reviews) measured it at 33ms with a Leo Bodnar, which honestly I questioned as that seems too low for the chip being used. This review (



) then measured it at 44ms with a Leo Bodnar. So maybe it really was that fast? To my utter amazement (as I was prepared to accept worse), gaming has been amazing. Subjectively (so take this next part with a grain of salt) it is equivalent to the Sony X850E (33ms) that I have been using for comparison. I have tested by switching the PS5 between that TV and this projector back and forth and fabricating jumping tests, and camera tests and they 'feel' exactly the same. I have plugged in a computer and used a mouse (which for me is always the biggest giveaway of input lag) and they 'feel' the same. Outside of lag, it only supports 60Hz and does not have any of the HDMI 2.1 features. Despite that, gaming is incredible on this projector and I am so relieved!

*GEOMETRIC CORRECTION*:
The projector comes with geometric correction which allows you to tweak any corners or edges to get them fitted perfectly. Some observations:

When you enable Game Mode, the geometric correction still works, and you still get the reduction in lag (not sure how they did this, other UST projectors tend to disable this in game mode).
When you use geometric correction, you can only make the image smaller, which means you get more light bleed on the wall past the screen.
When you use geometric correction, even just one pip, you lose the ability to make out each 4k pixel. Single pixel lines get a banded moire-like effect. Looking at typical content I could not tell the difference, but just knowing that there was a miniscule loss of resolution across the entire image meant that I would never be satisfied using this feature. I spent the extra time to get the projector perfectly lined up manually. Thankfully this projector has all 4 feet being adjustable.
In conclusion, I would just avoid it.

*MOTION*:
It handles 24p natively and motion looks smooth. Unlike some other UST projectors in this price bracket, MEMC is available for 4k HDR and appears to be exactly what you would find in the Hisense H9G. I use the 'Clear' option (cue half the readers of this forum dismissing everything I say haha), which removes 24p judder but doesn't totally smooth the image. The MEMC implementation is ok, but not amazing. It's basically what you see on the H9G so check reviews of that model for a comparison. It's certainly competent, but there are motion artifacts present (just like any MEMC implementation). It's slightly worse than I would've hoped, but not so bad that I would turn it off. I would describe it as 80-90% of what you would get from a Samsung/Sony TV.

*CALIBRATION*:
Almost the entire calibration menu operates like the Hisense H9G which is a good thing. You can tweak just about everything from 20 point white balance to full gamma control. The TV arrives in honestly an awful state. The colours are so out of whack, the yellows are way too saturated, the red look orangish, it's just bad. Thankfully, with a lot of work tweaking you can get it looking pretty great. How great? I don't know, but I have ordered an XRite Display Pro Plus so should be able to measure and fine tune it properly when I receive that. I at least know that with nothing more than the Spears & Munsil UHD disk, I have been able to get a really great looking, natural image. Colours are vibrant and both SDR and HDR look fantastic. There is no laser speckle. I personally see no rainbow effect (if it exists with this projector). At 4k60 it only appears to support 4:2:2 and does not support 4:4:4 beyond 1080p.

*DYNAMIC TONE MAPPING*:
Using the Spears & Munsil UHD disk at varying nit levels, the DTM curve works beautifully up to 1000nit content, and then beyond that you start losing highlight detail.

*BRIGHTNESS/BLACK LEVEL/CONTRAST*:
I'm not sure if all the reviews I had read about the effectiveness of UST screens had resulted in me overinflating how much of a difference they could make to black levels, but I will say I am slightly disappointed with black level performance. The blacks are grey and it kind of reminds me of an edge-lit LCD from 8 years ago, that level of grey. On the other end of the spectrum, the brightness is incredible, it is so bright as to be dazzling, especially in shots that pan past the sun or whatever else has been set to be super bright in the scene you are watching. This projector is clearly less bright than the 1000nit LCD I came from, but it actually feels brighter/more impactful in those 'meant to be bright' scenes. I suspect maybe because of the sheer size of the screen and the resulting size of the bright object? Whatever the reason, it's great. Contrast is a mixed bag. On scenes that are mostly bright (70%), with some deep shadowing (30%), the contrast is really, really good. The blacks look deep and impactful, just like watching a TV. Reverse that, 30% (or less) bright and 70% shadow and you really feel the weakness of the black levels. It's plainly obvious you are looking at a projector. That said, I recently adjusted the backlight down to 10 (from 20) and the difference it made was significant. Blacks (everywhere, but particularly in dark scenes) are deeper and the loss of brightness in the bright whites is really not that much considering how bright this projector is to begin with. I actually still use the backlight at 10 even with ambient light in the room, to give you an indication of how bright this thing actually is. As far as black levels and black crush, the projector is excellent. Even though the blacks are a dark grey, I still get all the shadow detail and can see a single step above black (just).

*AMBIENT LIGHT*:
Ambient light handling is obviously significantly improved with the screen. I have the projector in a room that only has a single window and whilst it does get some sunlight in the afternoon, you would not describe the room as overly bright or anything. The projector is bright enough that it easily overcomes the ambient light I do get to display a perfectly watchable image, but it definitely loses the wow factor you get from watching in a dark room. The difference is meaningful enough that during the day I will watch shows that I deem less worthy and then save certain content for night time when I really want to experience it at its best. This is not a choice that I felt I needed to make with a TV.

*SOUND*:
I have a surround sound system and I've never even tried the speaker to see if it works. It has ARC on HDMI1 (no eARC) but for whatever reason it was not playing nicely with my Sony STR-DN1080 so I just ended up routing everything through the receiver in the end.

*LOGITECH HARMONY SUPPORT*:
It's not listed, but everything works seamlessly when you select Hisense H9G. The remote that comes with it is excellent as well.

*OPERATING SYSTEM*:
Fully functioning 4k HDR Android TV, the same one you get on the Hisense H9G. Android is my favourite OS for TVs and it performs exactly as you'd hope, that said I still use my Nvidia Shield and Google TV instead.

*CONCLUSION*:
I could not be happier with this purchase, a purchase that was giving me much angst going into it as I did not have a good sense of the magnitude of the compromises I would be making. Other than black level, it has performed as well or better on just about every front than I was expecting, so it would not be an exaggeration to say that I really am ecstatic with its performance. Reading through the threads of the other UST projectors in this tier (Optoma P2, Samsung LSP7T) or lower (Xiaomi, Vava, Wemax, etc) or even higher (Samsung LSP9T, LG HU85L), I am so thankful I am not faced with all the various annoying issues they seem to be having. This projector is sharp, bright, easy to use, and just works.

I will be receiving an XRite Display Pro Plus in a few weeks. Once I have used it to calibrate the picture I will gladly share my calibration settings (with the usual disclaimers of 'just for my tv', light situation, etc).


----------



## 3sprit

ProjectionHead said:


> Halfway through the year we should be seeing Hisense's triple laser unit. I have read some preliminary specs and can say that the MSRP is going to make a lot of people looking for that kind of tech smile. It will be available without a screen as well since it is going to be variable focus (90" - 120").


Better prices than the Samsung LSP9T?


----------



## bjanssen

3sprit said:


> Better prices than the Samsung LSP9T?


This is much cheaper, not even in the same ballpark. The Samsung LSP9T is a far more premium device though, with 3 lasers and full BT2020 colour gamut. That said, it comes with its fair share of issues too - laser speckle, rainbow effect (if you're prone to it), potentially a magenta hue to the image (?), and worse input lag than this projector.


----------



## 3sprit

bjanssen said:


> This is much cheaper, not even in the same ballpark. The Samsung LSP9T is a far more premium device though, with 3 lasers and full BT2020 colour gamut. That said, it comes with its fair share of issues too - laser speckle, rainbow effect (if you're prone to it), potentially a magenta hue to the image (?), and worse input lag than this projector. But you can learn all that in the Samsung LSP9T forum post...


 I was referring to the quoted text: the next Hisense trilaser projector...


----------



## bjanssen

3sprit said:


> I was referring to the quoted text: the next Hisense trilaser projector...


Oh my bad, sorry.


----------



## bjanssen

See attached a really zoomed in photo of the Netflix 4k test pattern to show individual 4k pixels (the little strokes on the ruler thing) even on the far edge of the screen. Not the best photo quality but it's hard to take these photos with a phone camera. (That weird cross hatching you see on the zoomed in picture is not there IRL, just something the phone is doing.)


----------



## 3sprit

It seems to me an excellent image.


----------



## bjanssen

3sprit said:


> It seems to me an excellent image.


It really is. The addition of the bias light that I mentioned in my review has made a huge difference as well. The light bleed issue is barely noticeable now and it had even more of an impact on the perceived depth of the blacks than I could have hoped for. Blacks are deep and it makes the colours pop even more than before. Here are some images that are pretty representative of what I see with my eyes (despite being taken with a smartphone).


----------



## Gunnutzz467

bjanssen said:


> It really is. The addition of the bias light that I mentioned in my review has made a huge difference as well. The light bleed issue is barely noticeable now and it had even more of an impact on the perceived depth of the blacks than I could have hoped for. Blacks are deep and it makes the colours pop even more than before. Here are some images that are pretty representative of what I see with my eyes (despite being taken with a smartphone).
> 
> View attachment 3076121
> View attachment 3076122
> View attachment 3076123
> View attachment 3076124
> View attachment 3076125
> View attachment 3076126
> View attachment 3076127


What back light kit did you use?


----------



## R8tedm3

bjanssen said:


> It really is. The addition of the bias light that I mentioned in my review has made a huge difference as well. The light bleed issue is barely noticeable now and it had even more of an impact on the perceived depth of the blacks than I could have hoped for. Blacks are deep and it makes the colours pop even more than before. Here are some images that are pretty representative of what I see with my eyes (despite being taken with a smartphone).
> 
> View attachment 3076121
> View attachment 3076122
> View attachment 3076123
> View attachment 3076124
> View attachment 3076125
> View attachment 3076126
> View attachment 3076127


Wow! Those look as good as my Sammy Lsp9 if not better, very impressive for less than half of a price. Pic's are razor sharp too! You're using Grandview Dynamique 120" correct?


----------



## bjanssen

Gunnutzz467 said:


> What back light kit did you use?


This is just a cheap amazon strip light for $30 because I wasn't convinced I would like it. I do somewhat regret it because even though it allows me to set exact colours (e.g. 133 units of green, 240 units of red, 4 units of blue, etc) the quality of the LEDs are poor enough that I really struggle to get what I feel is a neutral, 6500K white. I would have liked to have purchased something from MediaLight Canada | 6500K Bias Lighting with the MediaLight Bias Light but they didn't have anything long enough to make it all the way around the screen. My current plan is to fine tune the light strip when I get my XRite calibrator and if I can't get anything I'm happy with upgrade to a better light strip.



R8tedm3 said:


> Wow! Those look as good as my Sammy Lsp9 if not better, very impressive for less than half of a price. Pic's are razor sharp too! You're using Grandview Dynamique 120" correct?


It looks fantastic, but don't forget the colour gamut on this projector is just above REC709. The Sammy gets most of the way to BT2020. The colours here still look really vibrant and great, but they're not even remotely in the same league.

I am using the Grandview Dynamique 100". Another limitation of this projector is that it can only do 100" with pin sharp focus. If you move it out to 120" you have no ability to adjust the focus (unless you rip it apart like this guy).


----------



## R8tedm3

bjanssen said:


> This is just a cheap amazon strip light for $30 because I wasn't convinced I would like it. I do somewhat regret it because even though it allows me to set exact colours (e.g. 133 units of green, 240 units of red, 4 units of blue, etc) the quality of the LEDs are poor enough that I really struggle to get what I feel is a neutral, 6500K white. I would have liked to have purchased something from MediaLight Canada | 6500K Bias Lighting with the MediaLight Bias Light but they didn't have anything long enough to make it all the way around the screen. My current plan is to fine tune the light strip when I get my XRite calibrator and if I can't get anything I'm happy with upgrade to a better light strip.
> 
> 
> It looks fantastic, but don't forget the colour gamut on this projector is just above REC709. The Sammy gets most of the way to BT2020. The colours here still look really vibrant and great, but they're not even remotely in the same league.
> 
> I am using the Grandview Dynamique 100". Another limitation of this projector is that it can only do 100" with pin sharp focus. If you move it out to 120" you have no ability to adjust the focus (unless you rip it apart like this guy).


Yeah i think im gonna order Hisense right now! I can get it for 3rd of what i paid for Lsp9. Also don't really care much for HDR either, as i play all of my games in SDR anyway. Was never really big into it anyway. And on top of everything i'm getting some bad CA and RBE with my unit too! I have over 2 months left to return it so i'll be doing comparisons for sure, but i'd be lying if i wasn't impressed with Hisense right now! All the review videos on YT look great. Seems like a fantastic deal really. Suprised more people don't own it to be honest.


----------



## bjanssen

R8tedm3 said:


> Yeah i think im gonna order Hisense right now! I can get it for 3rd of what i paid for Lsp9. Also don't really care much for HDR either, as i play all of my games in SDR anyway. Was never really big into it anyway. And on top of everything i'm getting some bad CA and RBE with my unit too! I have over 2 months left to return it so i'll be doing comparisons for sure, but i'd be lying if i wasn't impressed with Hisense right now! All the review videos on YT look great. Seems like a fantastic deal really. Suprised more people don't own it to be honest.


If you use it for games it really is the obvious choice. No other UST has input lag this low.


----------



## R8tedm3

bjanssen said:


> If you use it for games it really is the obvious choice. No other UST has input lag this low.


Exactly! I think i saw one review where they said it was in the low 40ms's is that true? If so that is excellent. Have you played any games on it btw?


----------



## bjanssen

R8tedm3 said:


> Exactly! I think i saw one review where they said it was in the low 40ms's is that true? If so that is excellent. Have you played any games on it btw?


The only two Leo Bodnar measurements I've seen are 33ms and 44ms. Hisense have stated that it is under 50ms but haven't given further clarification than that (that I've seen). 50% of my use case is for gaming and subjectively it is great. I can parry in Demon's Souls just as consistently as I could on the rather old Sony X850E LCD that I was using. Even using a mouse with a PC feels fine.

Here are some games:


----------



## R8tedm3

bjanssen said:


> The only two Leo Bodnar measurements I've seen are 33ms and 44ms. Hisense have stated that it is under 50ms but haven't given further clarification than that (that I've seen). 50% of my use case is for gaming and subjectively it is great. I can parry in Demon's Souls just as consistently as I could on the rather old Sony X850E LCD that I was using. Even using a mouse with a PC feels fine.
> 
> Here are some games:
> View attachment 3076196
> View attachment 3076197
> View attachment 3076198
> View attachment 3076199


Those look fantastic! Thank you for that, much appreciated. Well that does it for me, i just placed an order with delivery sometime next week. So looking forward to it. 

Only thing is i don't wanna downsize on my screen from 120" So i think if everything checks out, and it's a keeper i'm gonna open it and manually re-adjust focus.


----------



## bjanssen

Last set of photos, but I just wanted to show how *bad* the picture can look too, so that people are informed of the downsides.

Middle of the day, direct light from window to the right of the screen, bias light off:








Middle of the day, direct light from window to the right of the screen, bias light on:








Middle of the day, blind closed on window but quite a bit of ambient light from adjacent room and surrounding the blind, bias light off:








Middle of the day, blind closed on window but quite a bit of ambient light from adjacent room and surrounding the blind, bias light on:








Night time, no ambient light, bias light on:








(All the other photos I've posted in this thread are at night time with the lights off, ideal conditions.)


----------



## bjanssen

R8tedm3 said:


> Those look fantastic! Thank you for that, much appreciated. Well that does it for me, i just placed an order with delivery sometime next week. So looking forward to it.
> 
> Only thing is i don't wanna downsize on my screen from 120" So i think if everything checks out, and it's a keeper i'm gonna open it and manually re-adjust focus.


@ProjectionHead mentioned here that there will be an official, fixed 120" version releasing in a couple of months. Might be worth waiting for that?


----------



## R8tedm3

bjanssen said:


> @ProjectionHead mentioned here that there will be an official, fixed 120" version releasing in a couple of months. Might be worth waiting for that?


Good looking out! Those are not bad at all during daytime. Looks like 100L5's brightness is pretty darn good. But, my cave is in the basement, and it's pitch black with no windows. So i'm pretty much all set. 

Also have a 77" LGC9 in bedrom, and 85" Sammy 8k in living room. But I love my UST with all the faults way more than any of them. Like they're so small now lol, i can't even bring myself to watch anything on them anymore. To be honest Lsp9 is my first projector, and i am just blown away by the sheer size of the screen. Picture size over quality gets it done for me. And I already ordered LF5, as i'm not patient hehe. But i'm pretty confident by opening the unit, and adjusting the focus will work so i'm not that worried at all. As long as my unit doesn't have CA and RBE it's a keeper by default i'd say.


----------



## Gunnutzz467

bjanssen said:


> This is just a cheap amazon strip light for $30 because I wasn't convinced I would like it. I do somewhat regret it because even though it allows me to set exact colours (e.g. 133 units of green, 240 units of red, 4 units of blue, etc) the quality of the LEDs are poor enough that I really struggle to get what I feel is a neutral, 6500K white. I would have liked to have purchased something from MediaLight Canada | 6500K Bias Lighting with the MediaLight Bias Light but they didn't have anything long enough to make it all the way around the screen. My current plan is to fine tune the light strip when I get my XRite calibrator and if I can't get anything I'm happy with upgrade to a better light strip.
> 
> 
> It looks fantastic, but don't forget the colour gamut on this projector is just above REC709. The Sammy gets most of the way to BT2020. The colours here still look really vibrant and great, but they're not even remotely in the same league.
> 
> I am using the Grandview Dynamique 100". Another limitation of this projector is that it can only do 100" with pin sharp focus. If you move it out to 120" you have no ability to adjust the focus (unless you rip it apart like this guy).


The backlights look great but do they hurt the contrast or picture at all?


----------



## ProjectionHead

bjanssen said:


> Last set of photos, but I just wanted to show how *bad* the picture can look too, so that people are informed of the downsides.
> 
> Middle of the day, direct light from window to the right of the screen, bias light off:
> View attachment 3076207
> 
> 
> Middle of the day, direct light from window to the right of the screen, bias light on:
> View attachment 3076208
> 
> 
> Middle of the day, blind closed on window but quite a bit of ambient light from adjacent room and surrounding the blind, bias light off:
> View attachment 3076209
> 
> 
> Middle of the day, blind closed on window but quite a bit of ambient light from adjacent room and surrounding the blind, bias light on:
> View attachment 3076210
> 
> 
> Night time, no ambient light, bias light on:
> View attachment 3076251
> 
> 
> (All the other photos I've posted in this thread are at night time with the lights off, ideal conditions.)


For "bad" pics, those still look pretty darn good.


----------



## bjanssen

Gunnutzz467 said:


> The backlights look great but do they hurt the contrast or picture at all?


It definitely increases perceived contrast. The idea is that when the image on screen is dim, the backlight is still providing light to your eyes causing them to dilate which makes the blacks appear blacker. When the image is bright, it’s brighter than the bias lights so has no effect on your pupils. That’s the theory, subjectively it works better than I’d anticipated, and you can even see the impact on the photos above. One way you can hurt your picture is by having the wrong colour temp on the bias light. If your bias light is too cool, it will make the image appear overly warm and vice versa, so you need to make sure you get a bias light that you can adjust.



ProjectionHead said:


> For "bad" pics, those still look pretty darn good.


Oh I totally agree, for a projector. A lot of people (like myself!) might be coming to this from a TV and it’s hard to find photos like this that let you see and assess the compromise you’ll be making for yourself. Like I said earlier, I couldn’t be happier with the picture!


----------



## uvaskeme

@bjanssen Thanks for sharing your experience with the product. I wholeheartedly agree with your assessment and have also been extremely satisfied with mine as well. Really looking forward to your calibration settings as my unit is just on the Theater preset.

Random Logitech Harmony question, though... Are you able to mimic the Menu button from the Hisense remote? When I am using an HDMI input and press Menu on the Harmony remote, I would expect the Picture/Screen/Sound menu to appear on the right, but instead I’m taken to the AndroidTV main menu. Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## bjanssen

uvaskeme said:


> Random Logitech Harmony question, though... Are you able to mimic the Menu button from the Hisense remote? When I am using an HDMI input and press Menu on the Harmony remote, I would expect the Picture/Screen/Sound menu to appear on the right, but instead I’m taken to the AndroidTV main menu. Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


I haven’t really tried, but you probably have the menu button set to Hisense Home instead of Hisense Menu. You can customize the individual buttons on the remote to change that and experiment with it.


----------



## uvaskeme

bjanssen said:


> I haven’t really tried, but you probably have the menu button set to Hisense Home instead of Hisense Menu. You can customize the individual buttons on the remote to change that and experiment with it.


I’ve tried setting the command to ‘Menu’, ‘Home’, and ‘SmartMenu’, but none seem to work. It’s probably just some quirk with the software since all of the other buttons work flawlessly.


----------



## 3sprit

bjanssen said:


> No other UST has input lag this low.


 EPSON EH-LS500


----------



## bjanssen

3sprit said:


> EPSON EH-LS500


Would we really call that ultra short throw? 😜


----------



## 3sprit

120”, 88cm. from the front (speakers).


----------



## m0j0

@bjanssen, how far from that left wall is your screen? I'm trying to figure out how close I can get without being bothered by screen reflections off the side wall. Thanks!


----------



## bjanssen

m0j0 said:


> @bjanssen, how far from that left wall is your screen? I'm trying to figure out how close I can get without being bothered by screen reflections off the side wall. Thanks!


Roughly 2 feet


----------



## m0j0

bjanssen said:


> Roughly 2 feet


Got it, thanks!


----------



## Gunnutzz467

Just finished setting up my 100LF5. Screen is the right height and level. Tv stand where projector sits is level. That said, I’m having issues getting the projection perfectly lined up with the screen, it’s very close, just not perfect. The auto Geo setting does nothing and manual doesn’t help much.


----------



## Stephen Tsai

Gunnutzz467 said:


> Just finished setting up my 100LF5. Screen is the right height and level. Tv stand where projector sits is level. That said, I’m having issues getting the projection perfectly lined up with the screen, it’s very close, just not perfect. The auto Geo setting does nothing and manual doesn’t help much.


Please post photos of your setup. Looking forward to getting mine Thursday.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

bjanssen said:


> If you use it for games it really is the obvious choice. No other UST has input lag this low.


Remember the A300 and rooted Fengmi also have been reviewed with Leo bodnar at 32.7ms. Just keeping it real. 💯😉 It's encouraging to see more DLP UST's below 50ms though.


----------



## Gunnutzz467

Stephen Tsai said:


> Please post photos of your setup. Looking forward to getting mine Thursday.


each corner





































Feels like the more I mess with the legs, the worse I make it. Projector is 11” 3/8 from the wall per instructions.


----------



## m0j0

Gunnutzz467 said:


> each corner
> 
> View attachment 3077565
> View attachment 3077566
> View attachment 3077567
> View attachment 3077568
> View attachment 3077569
> 
> Feels like the more I mess with the legs, the worse I make it. Projector is 11” 3/8 from the wall per instructions.


Haven't received mine yet but looking forward to it. I would say you need to somewhat disregard the instructions and just move the projector forward or back until the picture is exactly the right width. Then move the screen up or down with the rods until the picture is exactly the right height and fills the screen. Geometric corrections are not meant to handle this situation.


----------



## bjanssen

Gunnutzz467 said:


> Feels like the more I mess with the legs, the worse I make it. Projector is 11” 3/8 from the wall per instructions.


God I remember this pain. Just awful trying to get it perfect! 

If you are doing manual geometric correction, you need to push the projector in so that the image is very slightly larger than your screen first. Geometric correction can only make the screen smaller.

If you are trying to avoid it like I was, this video saved my sanity. Follow the screen alignment instructions to the letter, *do not *move to the next step until the step you are on is exactly right.


----------



## Gunnutzz467

bjanssen said:


> God I remember this pain. Just awful trying to get it perfect!
> 
> If you are doing manual geometric correction, you need to push the projector in so that the image is very slightly larger than your screen first. Geometric correction can only make the screen smaller.
> 
> If you are trying to avoid it like I was, this video saved my sanity. Follow the screen alignment instructions to the letter, *do not *move to the next step until the step you are on is exactly right.


Yeah I noticed the geo settings could only make it smaller, only issue is, when I pull it out to make it slightly bigger than the screen, it ends up messing up the top or bottom.

Also, thanks for the link. I’ll try it when I get home.


----------



## blazed

This was on sale recently too. I wasn't sure how good hisense is, but now I wish I would've picked it up.


----------



## Gunnutzz467

I also didn’t realize how far back I’d have to pull my tv stand from the wall for this projector. What have you guys done with the 11-12” gap to make it look nice?


----------



## Stephen Tsai

What kind of tv stand are you using? Will be projecting onto a wall that will be height restricted with the presence of a split duct A/C unit. I’m not sure if I’ll have to floor mount (too low?) or use a low riser stand.



Gunnutzz467 said:


> each corner
> 
> View attachment 3077565
> View attachment 3077566
> View attachment 3077567
> View attachment 3077568
> View attachment 3077569
> 
> Feels like the more I mess with the legs, the worse I make it. Projector is 11” 3/8 from the wall per instructions.


----------



## uvaskeme

Hisense 100L5F or Bomaker Polaris? I read that the OEMs for both projectors is Hisense. I have the 100L5F which I’m extremely happy with, but saw that Amazon has the Polaris for $1880 after coupons. The idea of a triple laser UST under $2K sounds intriguing, but Bomaker is still an unproven UST brand much like Vava was.


----------



## R8tedm3

uvaskeme said:


> Hisense 100L5F or Bomaker Polaris? I read that the OEMs for both projectors is Hisense. I have the 100L5F which I’m extremely happy with, but saw that Amazon has the Polaris for $1880 after coupons. The idea of a triple laser UST under $2K sounds intriguing, but Bomaker is still an unproven UST brand much like Vava was.


Something came today!!

I'd say no way! Unless Polaris is better than Samsung Lsp9, then sure, but i highly doubt it is.

I have Lsp9 and just got a L5F and to me Hisense looks much nicer and way brighter. I don't think Sammy is really 2800 lumens either. Or at least the unit i have. Because L5F is like supernova compared to it! So far the colors are not as punchy, and vibrant which is what i expected, but still looks pretty good. The brightness coming out of this thing is unreal! Lumens are much higher and the images just look more realistic, and not as cartoony. The black levels are better on Sammy, where L5F has much better and more responsive UI. I only played with it for about hr and half so far, but darn i'm really liking it a lot! Worth mentioning i have no RBE or laser speckle of any kind. Image is super sharp!


I'm gonna do a lot more testing tonight, and tomorrow, but i can say with confidence that Samsung is not worth all that money. I got L5F for a 3rd of a Sammy's price, and this thing is built like a tank. Also aesthetically it looks so much nicer in dark vs that ugly and very reflective white. But that's just my personal opinion.

I'll have more soon!


----------



## bjanssen

R8tedm3 said:


> The black levels are better on Sammy


I’m super curious how big of a difference there is in black levels if you turn down the backlight setting so that it’s a similar brightness to the Samsung. I use the Hisense with backlight set to 10 at night to keep the black levels deep.


----------



## R8tedm3

bjanssen said:


> I’m super curious how big of a difference there is in black levels if you turn down the backlight setting so that it’s a similar brightness to the Samsung. I use the Hisense with backlight set to 10 at night to keep the black levels deep.


I will test it out tonight, and report back!


----------



## R8tedm3

So I had the chance to take and compare pic's from both units, and it pretty much-confirmed everything I said earlier.

This is my 2nd projector, or I should say 3rd since I also owned LSP7 before LSP9 for less than a week. I also owned every Samsung high-end model full array tv since 2013, so you could say I'm loyal to the Samsung brand and stick with their phones, washers, refrigerators, etc. Never owned anything from the Hisense brand. This is the first time, and what a wonderful experience it is.

I always wanted a PJ, but never wanted to mess with long-throw pj's, long cables, and mounting stuff to the ceiling, so UST projector's made much more sense to me. And I really wanted a bigger screen size as I game a lot. So I said to myself let's try it out!!

Visually this thing is just amazing! Right of the bet, I was amazed at how bright it got! LSP9 is rated at 2800 vs L5F's 2700 lumens. I mean this thing is just so bright that makes even my 8k Samsung QLED look dim in comparison. I think it's mostly because of the screen size, and shouldn't be possible on paper, as 1 Nit is the approximate equivalent of 3.426 ANSI Lumen. But the short throw projector isn't just limited to short time burst and 10% of the screen size, as all screen space gets bright equally and at the same time, creating such a blinding picture I have to turn down the brightness to 7-8 out of maximum 20 on L5F. To me, it sure looks like LSP9 doesn't get to that promised land, where L5F probably is closer to 3500 IF Sammy is indeed rated @ 2800 Lumens. One thing that is sure it's that my unit doesn't get that bright.

There is no sharpness issue, even on my 120" screen. I thought I was gonna have to open up the unit and mess with the focus, but this thing could probably go up to 125-130" before the image would get too soft. Also worth mentioning there is absolutely no RBE or laser speckle. I haven't noticed any dark cornering or losing sharpness. Color is way better on LSP9, but let's be honest for the amount of money it costs it better be. Colors are more vivid and rich compared to the L5F, but not that much more where you would say that unit is worth 3x the price amount. I'm gonna attach a few pics here, please excuse the light leakage on the wall, and centering issues as these are just quick and dirty comparison screens.

LSP9








L5F








Both units are in default Dynamic/Vivid settings mode. And you can tell that Samsung has higher contrast and better color. But L5F gets much brighter, but at the same time is blowing out a lot of the fine details, which could be fixed by turning down the brightness. But then it wouldn't be fair to LSP9. Also, what in the world are all these manufactures thinking by releasing their units in white color? Look at the amount of reflection LSP9 reflects back onto the wall, and the screen itself where L5F's darker color doesn't. I'm gonna attach a few more for you all...all pics were taken with Note 20 Ultra, as I was too lazy and tired to look for the DSLR.

LSP9








L5F









LSP9








L5F









LSP9









L5F









Also worth saying is that LSP9 handles gradient levels better vs L5F.

The sound is pretty darn good and much better than LSP9's. It sounds much crisper and richer, which even had me surprised. It for sure sounds much, much better than any tv set I ever owned. I'm using a 7.1 surround sound, so I won't be using it for that, but very nice that Hisense made this thing packing a good punch.

The startup of both machines takes about the same time I'd say 14-16 seconds. Sammy is a little bit louder at an operating noise level, but not by much. Both are pretty quiet, to be honest. Unless Sammy's color space is set to normal then the thing gets woken up pretty good, and the fan's noise kicks it up a few notches. Gaming wise Hisense is much more responsive compared to Samsung, and to me, that means a lot.

The user interface on Hisense is also much nicer, and more simplified. Android gets the work done fast enough, and although it is slow once the unit first turns on, it is much more responsive than the Tizen on Sammy. I do feel though that both units could've used more Ram, which could prevent them from an occasional stutter. Samsung is definitely the worst out of the two, as sometimes I would get stuck in the menus waiting for the thing to become responsive again!

Screen alignment is definitely easier on the LSP9, vs L5F. maybe because on Sammy's unit you only have two legs, where on Hisense there are 4 to adjust.

All in all, I'm pretty positive Samsung is going back, as the vast price increase does not warrant so much more extra money. If it were maybe a grand more I'd keep it. But almost 3x more, no way! Worth saying is when I lowered the brightness down to 9-10 the black levels got pretty darn good on L5F and comparable to LSP9, while still pretty bright. I have also dialed in the colors and white balance up a tiny bit, where they both look almost identical. Once I did that it's a no-brainer for me to keep the less expensive unit. I'm gonna tinker with it a little bit more for the next few days. But, this is just an Insane offering from Hisense, and the fact that they bundle a screen with their unit is just pure insanity. Really surprised there aren't more owners in here, as they really made a very affordable and good quality product.

Goodbye Sammy, and hello Hisense! Wow, never thought I would say that!!


----------



## m0j0

Got my screen put up last night. Took about 5 1/2 hours from the time I opened the box until the time I had a perfectly level screen on wall. This is not my first projector and I've put together multiple fixed projector screens, and this one was much more involved than any of the previous screens I have installed. However, I do love the ability to finish the leveling with the rods. That is a great capability.


----------



## kcrusty

Gunnutzz467 said:


> I also didn’t realize how far back I’d have to pull my tv stand from the wall for this projector. What have you guys done with the 11-12” gap to make it look nice?


you'll need to get 20 inches deep tv stand than gap between the wall and the stand will left at 4 inches. Does anyone have a suggestion?


----------



## m0j0

I am struggling to get the image completely contained within the screen. Worked the feet and moving the projector for what was probably 2 or 3 hours. Close, but just a bit off at the top. Will work on it more later tonight. Did flip on some content real quick though. Initial impression is both good and bad. The good was cartoon type content on Netflix (Tru and the wishing kingdom). Super bright and colorful, even in daytime, just wow! However, threw on The Witcher on Netflix and it was super washed out and somewhat unwatchable in the daytime. Going to have to invest in some blackout curtains I think (I have a window 2 feet to the left of the screen and another 4 foot further back on the same side).


----------



## m0j0

Got it just about dialed in now. This thing is really super bright! Much brighter than the Samsung LED that it replaced. I am very, very impressed with what I’ve seen so far. Works great in the evening with full kitchen overhead lights on. Kids played some Nintendo switch games on it and the detail and colors were phenomenal. I have a really good Sony 4K projector in my HT so I would say I am not easily impressed by just having a large image, it has to be sharp, bright and colorful, and this projector really checks all the boxes. Can’t wait to watch some sports on it this weekend!


----------



## R8tedm3

m0j0 said:


> Got it just about dialed in now. This thing is really super bright! Much brighter than the Samsung LED that it replaced. I am very, very impressed with what I’ve seen so far. Works great in the evening with full kitchen overhead lights on. Kids played some Nintendo switch games on it and the detail and colors were phenomenal. I have a really good Sony 4K projector in my HT so I would say I am not easily impressed by just having a large image, it has to be sharp, bright and colorful, and this projector really checks all the boxes. Can’t wait to watch some sports on it this weekend!


Glad you got it all dialed in. It's no fun adjusting that for hrs. I got dizzy doing mine hehe. But once finished it's so worth it. I'm thinking about ordering another one for my living room as well. Not sure what to do with my 82 8k Sammy? Probably gonna sell it since i can't go back on a smaller size televison anymore. It feels so weird going down from 120" to 82 and even worse to my 65" Oled in bedroom. But yeah, L5F is super bright and i'm enjoying every minute of it. By far the best purchase i ever made. Also gaming on it is so fluid and fast, feels, and just as good as 8k Samsung in game mode. 

Wanted to say thanks to "bjanssen" again for posting those pix and review. Without those i would've never made the jump. My hat's off to you sir!


----------



## m0j0

Here's the first few pictures of the L5F in my living room during the daytime watching a kids show on Netflix. Haven't tweaked or calibrated colors at all yet, so this is pretty much just the standard out of the box picture with the backlight and brightness/contrast slightly adjusted by eye. And yes, I did add a backlight and it helps turn those grey bars in widescreen movies black at night, so definitely a must have.


----------



## m0j0

These are the LED lights I used:



https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08DRH9D9W/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## bhchan

does the screen have to be mounted on a wall? I'm in a somewhat unique situation where my current TV (and other equipment) is set up a foot in front of a giant (10'x6'-odd) set of windows with plantation shutters, so optimally, i'd need to put the screen up on some kind of stand/tripod. My rectangular viewing room has no usable wall at all, as one side opens to kitchen, other side has a fireplace, back opens to laundry/bathroom/garage corridor, and the aforementioned window on the front wall.

Can't perma-block the shutters, since once in a while, we do like to open the windows to let in some fresh air

(alternatively, i was looking at those fancy extend-from-the-floor rollup screens but that's almost another $2k)

(thanks in advance)


----------



## m0j0

bhchan said:


> does the screen have to be mounted on a wall? I'm in a somewhat unique situation where my current TV (and other equipment) is set up a foot in front of a giant (10'x6'-odd) set of windows with plantation shutters, so optimally, i'd need to put the screen up on some kind of stand/tripod. My rectangular viewing room has no usable wall at all, as one side opens to kitchen, other side has a fireplace, back opens to laundry/bathroom/garage corridor, and the aforementioned window on the front wall.
> 
> Can't perma-block the shutters, since once in a while, we do like to open the windows to let in some fresh air
> 
> (alternatively, i was looking at those fancy extend-from-the-floor rollup screens but that's almost another $2k)
> 
> (thanks in advance)


You could potentially use some hooks that drop down from the ceiling but it would take some figuring out. It sounds like you might be better off just sticking with as wide of a tv as you can that fits the space.


----------



## ProjectionHead

bhchan said:


> does the screen have to be mounted on a wall? I'm in a somewhat unique situation where my current TV (and other equipment) is set up a foot in front of a giant (10'x6'-odd) set of windows with plantation shutters, so optimally, i'd need to put the screen up on some kind of stand/tripod. My rectangular viewing room has no usable wall at all, as one side opens to kitchen, other side has a fireplace, back opens to laundry/bathroom/garage corridor, and the aforementioned window on the front wall.
> 
> Can't perma-block the shutters, since once in a while, we do like to open the windows to let in some fresh air
> 
> (alternatively, i was looking at those fancy extend-from-the-floor rollup screens but that's almost another $2k)
> 
> (thanks in advance)


We use these racks to store/move fixed frame screens around the showroom. They don't really get as tall as we'd like but are very stable and easy to move.









Standard Rolling Z-Rack - Black H-1978BL - Uline


Professional duty garment rack for department stores and laundries. Nests to save storage space. Excellent for restocking sales floor. Large, 4" swivel casters, 2 locking. Clear Vinyl and Blue Nylon Clothes Rack Covers sold separately. Free Offer FREE CARTON OF HANGERS WITH ORDER OF 3 OR MORE...




www.uline.com






.. and I agree. The 100L5F is a fantastic unit and a great value. 
The 120" version will be out in a couple of months and Hisense's triple laser will be out around June.


----------



## Stephen Tsai

Anyone play around with the sound settings? Total Sonics does improve the soundstage considerably. Don’t know why Total Surround can’t be selected unless you choose User Sound mode.


----------



## Stephen Tsai

Looks nice! Did you get the white or warm white? And did you mount to the outside of the frame or behind?


m0j0 said:


> These are the LED lights I used:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08DRH9D9W/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## m0j0

Stephen Tsai said:


> Looks nice! Did you get the white or warm white? And did you mount to the outside of the frame or behind?


The white. It actually gets MUCH brighter but there is some light bleed through the back of the screen so I have to dial it down. I mounted to the frame edge all the way around and the width matches up well.


----------



## Dennis51

New to these short throw laser tv’s. Which is better the Hisense lf5 series or the dual layer laser l10e series. Or is there much difference? Also looking for a 120” screen. Is there anything cheaper than the 7500 that Amazon has if for. Thanks for any help.


----------



## juic-E-juice

ProjectionHead said:


> The 120" version will be out in a couple of months and Hisense's triple laser will be out around June.


You seem to be the only person who knows anything about their upcoming models. Any chance they are utilizing the new DMD for lower lag times than seen on the 100L5F? The press releases are woefully short on details.


----------



## m0j0

Ran through some calibration with the Spears and Munsil 4k disc last night. This is what I ended up with for SDR, which I applied to both Theater Night and Sports modes. I am no expert so this is the best I could come up with the first go round. Also, these settings worked fine with my Panasonic UB420 in 2020 SDR, but when I switched over to the Nvidia Shield and watched an HDR show on Netflix, some of these settings (brightness, contrast, etc.) did not work well with HDR content, so I had to manually adjust to try and get the best picture I could.

Light Level: 19
Contrast: 6
Brightness: 50
Color: 57
Tint: R5
Sharpness: 9
Color Temp: Medium
All noise reduction off
Active Contrast: off
Color Space: Auto

Calibration:

Color Tuner, Blue: Hue: -2, Saturation: -2, Brightness: -3

White Balance 2pt:

R-Offset: -9
G-Offset: -4
B-Offset: -4
R-Gain: -6
G-Gain: -7
B-Gain: 4


----------



## ProjectionHead

juic-E-juice said:


> You seem to be the only person who knows anything about their upcoming models. Any chance they are utilizing the new DMD for lower lag times than seen on the 100L5F? The press releases are woefully short on details.


I don't have any info that I am able to share at this time regarding the new units and the chipsets being used. Once that info is confirmed and I am allowed to share, I certainly will be posting it here.

I expect to have my new rigid screen (the new screen that will be shipped with the 100l5F as they will no longer be shipping the "soft" screen) this week and will be providing a review shortly thereafter.


----------



## m0j0

Ok, I have been trying to get HDR content to look decent on the L5F, and got somewhat acceptable results after some tweaking. However, I have found that sending a bt.2020 SDR signal and tone mapping is far superior. And to that end, I highly recommend you go out and by a Panasonic UB420 4k disc player (and I mean run, don't walk!!!!). It can be setup to bt.2020 SDR and tone map for 4k discs, as well as for Netflix and Amazon Prime. I watched several 4k HDR streaming movies and the tone mapping was excellent. In fact, I ended up watching several episodes of The Witcher because I was so impressed with how good it looked with proper tone mapping on the L5F! I also use an Nvidia Shield, and found that I have to set the resolution to 1080p 60Hz (HDR compatible) to get the best color and black levels for 4k HDR content, such as when I watch 4k movies on HBO Max (tested with Wonder Woman 1984).


----------



## m0j0

The kids were watching Scoob so thought I'd grab a couple pics. This was in vivid mode with backlight all the way up since I did have some lights on at the time.


----------



## bjanssen

m0j0 said:


> I also use an Nvidia Shield, and found that I have to set the resolution to 1080p 60Hz (HDR compatible) to get the best color and black levels for 4k HDR content, such as when I watch 4k movies on HBO Max (tested with Wonder Woman 1984).


This is so strange, I use a Shield as well. I tested this last night out of curiousity (switching between 1080p and 4k) and see no difference in black levels at all. Other than sharpness, the image is almost identical. I also used the Spears and Munsil UHD disk to 'eyeball' the settings and my settings are completely different to yours (which is interesting in itself!) so maybe there's something there? I haven't tried your settings yet.

I haven't shared my settings because they're just subjective, but I should have my xRite calibrator in the next 2 weeks (it's backordered) after which I will share my fully calibrated settings.


----------



## m0j0

bjanssen said:


> This is so strange, I use a Shield as well. I tested this last night out of curiousity (switching between 1080p and 4k) and see no difference in black levels at all. Other than sharpness, the image is almost identical. I also used the Spears and Munsil UHD disk to 'eyeball' the settings and my settings are completely different to yours (which is interesting in itself!) so maybe there's something there? I haven't tried your settings yet.
> 
> I haven't shared my settings because they're just subjective, but I should have my xRite calibrator in the next 2 weeks (it's backordered) after which I will share my fully calibrated settings.


I did some testing with the calibrated settings and it worked great for Sports mode, but otherwise was not bright enough, so I ended up turning up contrast and even brightness quite a bit above what the calibrated settings came out to, but I was running in bt2020 SDR on the Panasonic so maybe the calibration settings just don't work well in this manner, not sure. What's even funnier is that I tried last night on the Shield (forcing 1080p) and even with it set to 1080p it stayed in HDR mode when watching Wonder Woman 1984 on HBO Max. I don't know why it worked the 1st time but not last night, so still trying to test that. Interestingly, I was trying to add an OTA antenna and do a channel scan and it locked up, so I had to pull the power from the projector. After doing this, it wiped out some of my adjustments/settings for the different modes (standard, vivid, etc.) but kept the calibration settings (2pt white balance, etc.). So, the next time I go through the effort of making adjustments to each mode, I will need to remember to write everything down.


----------



## ProjectionHead

Hisense LaserTV rigid screen sample came in today.... This is supposedly going to be the only screen option shipping with the 100L5F going forward. I will be posting a review of this hopefully soon in our vendor sub forum.


----------



## m0j0

ProjectionHead said:


> Hisense LaserTV rigid screen sample came in today.... This is supposedly going to be the only screen option shipping with the 100L5F going forward. I will be posting a review of this hopefully soon in our vendor sub forum.
> 
> View attachment 3081862
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3081863


Would be nice if HiSense would allow existing L5F owners to have their screen replaced by the newer screen, but not likely to happen I know.


----------



## ProjectionHead

m0j0 said:


> Would be nice if HiSense would allow existing L5F owners to have their screen replaced by the newer screen, but not likely to happen I know.


Newer may not necessarily mean better. Stay tuned for my review!


----------



## kcrusty

wish i had waited . can't wait to read your L5 review with the rigid screen


----------



## ProjectionHead

kcrusty said:


> wish i had waited . can't wait to read your L5 review with the rigid screen


The hard part is getting this bad boy home.....


----------



## m0j0

ProjectionHead said:


> Newer may not necessarily mean better. Stay tuned for my review!


That is a good point. I could tell from some of the youtube reviews that initial versions suffered badly from side reflections, but maybe they fixed that?


----------



## ProjectionHead

m0j0 said:


> That is a good point. I could tell from some of the youtube reviews that initial versions suffered badly from side reflections, but maybe they fixed that?


After playing with this briefly, I believe the youtube vids were of the current standard soft screen and not of the rigid screen. The side reflections are a consequence of having a wide viewing angle so that the audience gets a bright image when off to the side of the screen. 

I think this rigid screen is a fresnel screen (haven't received confirmation yet or had much time to test) which would have a reduced viewing and and hence less side reflection. I will update once I get more info.


----------



## m0j0

ProjectionHead said:


> After playing with this briefly, I believe the youtube vids were of the current standard soft screen and not of the rigid screen.


This one from Bench House is the one I was thinking of.


----------



## m0j0

Here's a couple pictures of a show my kids watched this evening. The settings I used were:

Vivid mode
Light Level 20
Contrast 6
Brightness 76
Color 57
Tint R5
Sharpness 9
Color Temp High
Active Contrast High
Color Space Auto

This mode works equally well in the daytime as well for these type of programs.

Edit: After watching in daytime conditions, I liked it better with contrast set to 30 and brightness set to 65.


----------



## ProjectionHead

Dennis51 said:


> New to these short throw laser tv’s. Which is better the Hisense lf5 series or the dual layer laser l10e series. Or is there much difference? Also looking for a 120” screen. Is there anything cheaper than the 7500 that Amazon has if for. Thanks for any help.


The l10e was a dual laser unit and was better. Hisense only has the single laser available now until their triple laser hits the streets later this year.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

ProjectionHead said:


> After playing with this briefly, I believe the youtube vids were of the current standard soft screen and not of the rigid screen. The side reflections are a consequence of having a wide viewing angle so that the audience gets a bright image when off to the side of the screen.
> 
> I think this rigid screen is a fresnel screen (haven't received confirmation yet or had much time to test) which would have a reduced viewing and and hence less side reflection. I will update once I get more info.


I was going to ask if it was fresnel; it certainly doesn't look lenticular from the pics. I mean why else ship 100" or greater assembled? The expense wouldn't justify the means other than making it easier for the average consumer. The latest tech is soft fresnel but it would stand to reason that hard fresnel would be better. Maybe those vids were soft fresnel and might explain the weird reflections? Just a thought. hmm...

Either way Fresnel is much better tech light rejection wise, so this is very intriguing since heretofore it's been impossible to get stateside.


----------



## Jumpmanballerz

Hey guys, Canadian long time AV fan back to forum after a few years. I have a 20x12 foot basement I've built into man cave. Surround system is finished and fairly high end. Initially bought 65 sony 950g great tv but moving it upstairs craiving something larger for 50/50 movies and games (4k discs and ps5). Been going through the 85 inch led vs UST projector stress like you all probably did. Was about to settle on a 85 tv today when I read about this Hisense that you can still game on!!

Couple questions for current owners:
1. How did you get the assembled screen into your basement ? I don't think the box would make it down my stairs or most basement stairs? 
2. What are your centre channel ideas? I'm thinking maybe custom built tv stand? I really love my centre channel and don't wanna part with it. 
3. Hisence from what I've heard not the highest as far as quality and reliability goes. Anyone getting warranty? 4 years is $400 on Amazon. 
4. There is a "used very good condition" one on Amazon that I'm tempted to buy for $600 off. I could get it and it basically pays for the warranty. Any thoughts. 
5. Regular price says 5k cdn, on sale for 3.6k cdn making it much less than optima cinemax p2. Is 5k actually the regular price? Is it worth more than op in the US ? 

Thanks so much guys hope this is the proper place for these questions.


----------



## bjanssen

_1. How did you get the assembled screen into your basement ? I don't think the box would make it down my stairs or most basement stairs?_

The one on amazon.ca does not come with a screen. I bought a Grandview Dynamique which you assemble yourself.

_2. What are your centre channel ideas? I'm thinking maybe custom built tv stand? I really love my centre channel and don't wanna part with it._

I have the centre channel in my TV stand below the projector. The TV stand is about 50cm from memory. It's fine, but lower would be nicer. I don't think there is a perfect solution for USTs and centre channels.

_3. Hisence from what I've heard not the highest as far as quality and reliability goes. Anyone getting warranty? 4 years is $400 on Amazon. _

Honestly have a read of some of the other UST threads. I am convinced this Hisense is actually better quality. I have no issues. I did not get the warranty.

_4. There is a "used very good condition" one on Amazon that I'm tempted to buy for $600 off. I could get it and it basically pays for the warranty. Any thoughts._

I looked at this exact same one! If you dig a bit deeper in the Amazon.ca site, somewhere it has notes as to why it is 'very good' (and nor as new) and the notes mentioned something about a dent on the front. That made me concerned that the lens may have been bumped around and I decided not to risk it.

_5. Regular price says 5k cdn, on sale for 3.6k cdn making it much less than optima cinemax p2. Is 5k actually the regular price? Is it worth more than op in the US ?_

No idea! I paid the $3600 from Amazon and have no regrets.


----------



## m0j0

My screen required assembly. I got mine on sale from buydig and wasn’t sure about Hisense, but I have to say I am extremely impressed with the quality of this projector and screen for the money. If you are considering this projector and it fits your budget, it’s definitely worth a look.


----------



## Jumpmanballerz

m0j0 said:


> My screen required assembly. I got mine on sale from buydig and wasn’t sure about Hisense, but I have to say I am extremely impressed with the quality of this projector and screen for the money. If you are considering this projector and it fits your budget, it’s definitely worth a look.


What screen did you get and how much? The one on Amazon is $1300 which seems a but excessive.


----------



## Jumpmanballerz

bjanssen said:


> _1. How did you get the assembled screen into your basement ? I don't think the box would make it down my stairs or most basement stairs?_
> 
> The one on amazon.ca does not come with a screen. I bought a Grandview Dynamique which you assemble yourself.
> 
> _2. What are your centre channel ideas? I'm thinking maybe custom built tv stand? I really love my centre channel and don't wanna part with it._
> 
> I have the centre channel in my TV stand below the projector. The TV stand is about 50cm from memory. It's fine, but lower would be nicer. I don't think there is a perfect solution for USTs and centre channels.
> 
> _3. Hisence from what I've heard not the highest as far as quality and reliability goes. Anyone getting warranty? 4 years is $400 on Amazon. _
> 
> Honestly have a read of some of the other UST threads. I am convinced this Hisense is actually better quality. I have no issues. I did not get the warranty.
> 
> _4. There is a "used very good condition" one on Amazon that I'm tempted to buy for $600 off. I could get it and it basically pays for the warranty. Any thoughts._
> 
> I looked at this exact same one! If you dig a bit deeper in the Amazon.ca site, somewhere it has notes as to why it is 'very good' (and nor as new) and the notes mentioned something about a dent on the front. That made me concerned that the lens may have been bumped around and I decided not to risk it.
> 
> _5. Regular price says 5k cdn, on sale for 3.6k cdn making it much less than optima cinemax p2. Is 5k actually the regular price? Is it worth more than op in the US ?_
> 
> No idea! I paid the $3600 from Amazon and have no regrets.


Thanks for the reply! 

Their is one on Amazon that you pay extra $1300 for. How much was your Grandview one? And are you canada or US? 
Also what tvs do you have to compare to the quality of this projector? Anything is the last 5 years or so? 
Thanks


----------



## m0j0

Jumpmanballerz said:


> What screen did you get and how much? The one on Amazon is $1300 which seems a but excessive.


Sorry I wasn't clear. I got the Hisense L5F on sale at buydig and it came with a screen which required assembly, so I didn't buy a seperate one. If I were going to buy one seperately, the grandview dynamique would probably be it.


----------



## bjanssen

Jumpmanballerz said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> Their is one on Amazon that you pay extra $1300 for. How much was your Grandview one? And are you canada or US?
> Also what tvs do you have to compare to the quality of this projector? Anything is the last 5 years or so?
> Thanks


The Grandview is about $1600 canadian dollars. I'm in canada. 
In the last 5 years I've had 2 lcd/led TVs. A high end Samsung and a mid range Sony. The black levels on this and all UST projectors are worse than that. Have a read of my review earlier in this thread if you haven't already.


----------



## Jumpmanballerz

bjanssen said:


> The Grandview is about $1600 canadian dollars. I'm in canada.
> In the last 5 years I've had 2 lcd/led TVs. A high end Samsung and a mid range Sony. The black levels on this and all UST projectors are worse than that. Have a read of my review earlier in this thread if you haven't already.


Is that screen any easier to assemble? Seems like the other one stresses a lot of people out. I did read this entire thread but may have missed the comparison to LEDs for black levels. Also this projector claims to be active 4k can that be ? No pixel shifting for under 4k?


----------



## bjanssen

Jumpmanballerz said:


> Is that screen any easier to assemble? Seems like the other one stresses a lot of people out. I did read this entire thread but may have missed the comparison to LEDs for black levels. Also this projector claims to be active 4k can that be ? No pixel shifting for under 4k?


The screen is very easy to assemble. It's getting it on the wall at just the right spot that's tricky. 
It's a pixel shifter but extremely sharp. I can make out individual 4k pixels using the Netflix 4k test pattern.


----------



## m0j0

Looks like it's back on sale at buydig.









100" Hisense L5 Series 4K Android Smart HDR Projector Laser TV $2399 + Free Shipping


Update: This offer is available again. BuyDig has 100" Hisense L5 Series 4K Android Smart HDR Projector Laser TV for $2399 when you follow the steps below. Shipping is free. Thanks to D ...




slickdeals.net


----------



## Jumpmanballerz

m0j0 said:


> Looks like it's back on sale at buydig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100" Hisense L5 Series 4K Android Smart HDR Projector Laser TV $2399 + Free Shipping
> 
> 
> Update: This offer is available again. BuyDig has 100" Hisense L5 Series 4K Android Smart HDR Projector Laser TV for $2399 when you follow the steps below. Shipping is free. Thanks to D ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slickdeals.net


Thanks so much for sharing. I'm going to call them Monday to confirm shipping to Canada. This even after conversion is $1400 less than Amazon. I'll see what shipping and duties looks like.

Do you game at all on yours ? I don't care about 4k120 but I need at least 4k 60 with not horrible input lag.


----------



## m0j0

Jumpmanballerz said:


> Thanks so much for sharing. I'm going to call them Monday to confirm shipping to Canada. This even after conversion is $1400 less than Amazon. I'll see what shipping and duties looks like.
> 
> Do you game at all on yours ? I don't care about 4k120 but I need at least 4k 60 with not horrible input lag.


My kids play the Nintendo Switch on it and it looks awesome!


----------



## ProjectionHead

Casey_Bryson said:


> I was going to ask if it was fresnel; it certainly doesn't look lenticular from the pics. I mean why else ship 100" or greater assembled? The expense wouldn't justify the means other than making it easier for the average consumer. The latest tech is soft fresnel but it would stand to reason that hard fresnel would be better. Maybe those vids were soft fresnel and might explain the weird reflections? Just a thought. hmm...
> 
> Either way Fresnel is much better tech light rejection wise, so this is very intriguing since heretofore it's been impossible to get stateside.


Ok, so now I can share some details. It is a fresnel screen. I found the off axis viewing to be dramatically different than when centered and the amount of light scatter on the ceiling is out of control. 

My coworker who was sitting behind the screen could tell what we were watching by looking up at the 9' tall ceiling with the screen 

I noticed that when still within the width of the screen, but shifting all the way to one side and angling my view in, that the closer side of the screen was noticeably brighter than the further side.

As you moved further off axis the brightness dropped significantly; which is not what we experienced with the lenticular screens.

My first impressions were that this screen is not going to be "right" for everyone. Unless you have black, non reflective ceilings, you will experience the "northern lights".

If you are going to sit off to the side of the screen, you will have a vastly different experience than when centered.

Now that I have been informed that this will be the new screen shipping with the 100l5f, we will be doing a more in depth review and a comparison of the fresnel against lenticular.

This projector really is awesome, I'm not excited that they are only doing the fresnel for the 100" unit, but when they release the 120" in a month or so it will only be with the lenticular surface.


----------



## ProjectionHead

m0j0 said:


> This one from Bench House is the one I was thinking of.


I was informed by Hisense that this review is of the rigid screen. Notice how they are not showing the ceiling which I noticed as a trend with other fresnel screen videos I've come across.

I will be doing a review on this new screen shortly and will get into how it varies from a lenticular UST screen.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Just as we thought Brian, but yikes! Cool for those Ambilght fans though lol. I can't remember seeing these reflections with other Fresnel screens. At least it should provide better light rejection for daytime viewing...but at the expensive of nighttime viewing.


----------



## m0j0

Before I got mine, I was thinking I would need to build some sort of custom enclosure for the screen and line with black velvet to contain the reflections.


----------



## ProjectionHead

Casey_Bryson said:


> Just as we thought Brian, but yikes! Cool for those Ambilght fans though lol. I can't remember seeing these reflections with other Fresnel screens. At least it should provide better light rejection for daytime viewing...but at the expensive of nighttime viewing.


This screen didn't jump out to me as dramatically better for ALR with the limited time that I played with it. The rationale for this move from Hisense is that it will be brighter and better to compete with TVs, but I am not sure if that brightness gain is worth the tradeoff for viewing angle and reflections. Hopefully my video/pics will help y'all make that decision for yourselves


----------



## ProjectionHead

m0j0 said:


> Before I got mine, I was thinking I would need to build some sort of custom enclosure for the screen and line with black velvet to contain the reflections.


I got you.....


----------



## m0j0

ProjectionHead said:


> I got you.....
> View attachment 3086479


Pure genius!


----------



## Stephen Tsai

ProjectionHead said:


> This screen didn't jump out to me as dramatically better for ALR with the limited time that I played with it. The rationale for this move from Hisense is that it will be brighter and better to compete with TVs, but I am not sure if that brightness gain is worth the tradeoff for viewing angle and reflections. Hopefully my video/pics will help y'all make that decision for yourselves


@ProjectionHead When is your video coming out? Looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## m0j0

Just based on the pics, that ceiling reflection is a deal breaker for sure. Glad I got the old screen now. Thanks for the pictures @ProjectionHead!


----------



## ProjectionHead

Stephen Tsai said:


> @ProjectionHead When is your video coming out? Looking forward to seeing it!


We were snowed out of the office for the past two days (NJ) and are playing catchup since returning today. Hoping to have it by end of this week or early next week.


----------



## kcrusty

Thanks you for the review of the new rigid screen. I'll stick with the ALR screen. Man that ceiling reflection could lit up another screen.


----------



## Jordanesque23

Anyone else had Dolby Digital Plus (DDP) issues with using external streaming devices and what's the suggested workaround? I'm using a Sonos Arc soundbar. I also have a Firestick 4k which I set the audio to DDP with the projector also set to output the same. Problem is there's no sound in the Firestick but it works fine in native OS. I have the same setting in my TCL and it works fine and able to get lossy Atmos through DDP depending on the content. Also, setting either the Firestick or the projector to DD fixes the issue but I prefer using Firestick with DDP over native OS as it allows Atmos if available. I'm not really sure what's going. Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## bjanssen

Jordanesque23 said:


> Anyone else had Dolby Digital Plus (DDP) issues with using external streaming devices and what's the suggested workaround? I'm using a Sonos Arc soundbar. I also have a Firestick 4k which I set the audio to DDP with the projector also set to output the same. Problem is there's no sound in the Firestick but it works fine in native OS. I have the same setting in my TCL and it works fine and able to get lossy Atmos through DDP depending on the content. Also, setting either the Firestick or the projector to DD fixes the issue but I prefer using Firestick with DDP over native OS as it allows Atmos if available. I'm not really sure what's going. Any tips would be appreciated.


Do you mean you're trying to send DDP over ARC? I also struggled with this. Eventually just gave up and routed everything through my receiver. I couldn't figure it out, but at least you know it's not just you!


----------



## bjanssen

So after about 10 days with the X-Rite i1Display Pro Plus here are my calibrated settings as promised. Please keep in mind that these settings are for my particular unit so won't be a perfect match for yours but should be a good start. Also keep in mind that there are lots of tradeoffs along the way and I made the tradeoffs to suit my personal taste. For those curious, the blue on this projector is perfect and basically full BT2020, I guess not that surprising given it's a blue laser. The green in HDR is by far the worst colour as the low end leans blue, and the high end leans very yellow, making it almost impossible to correct (SDR is fine). The reds are pretty good, other than being a bit too orange at full saturation. Sharpness must be turned fully off on this projector, even 1 point introduces artifacts that mess up single pixel 4k clarity. If you don't like motion interpolation obviously just turn it off, however if you do like it I have found that Custom with Judder 10 and Blur 0 is the only option that does not introduce significant artifacts. If Blur is anything other than 0 there are issues. Active Contrast does not lower the blacks through laser dimming, it just jacks up the whites and messes up the contrast so you should definitely turn that off.

SDR:
Light Level: 20
Contrast: 23
Brightness: 55
Color: 50
Tint: 0
Sharpness: 0

Advanced Settings:
Color Temp: Low
Motion: Custom (Judder 10, Blur 0)
Noise Reduction: Off
Digital Noise Reduction: Off
Active Contrast: Off
Color Space: Auto

Color Tuner:
Red: H0, S1, B-1
Green: H-2, S-2, B0
Blue: H0, S0, B0
Yellow: H0, S0, B-4
Cyan: H0, S0, B0
Magenta: H0, S-2, B-2

White Balance 20pt:
5: R-25, G11, B-15
10: -14, 10, 0
15: -20, 3, 1
20: 0, 4, 7
25: 0, 0, 4
30: -15, -5, 0
35: 0, -5, -2
40: -13, -5, 0
45: 0, -4, 4
50: 3, -2, 4
55: 3, -1, 2
60: 3, 0, 3
65: 20, 0, -5
70: 20, -5, -10
75: -20, 10, 0
80: 25, -10, -13
85: -20, 10, 5
90: 5, -10, 10
95: -25, 15, 15
100: 10, -15, 13

Gamma:
5: -25
10: -20
15: -4
20: -9
25: -6
30: -5
35: -2
40: -3
45: -4
50: -4
55: -2
60: 1
65: -4
70: 6
75: 10
80: 10
85: 1
90: 11
95: -9
100: 0


----------



## bjanssen

HDR is trickier as we are pretty much at the mercy of the dynamic tone mapping (which really seems pretty good all the way up to 1000nits, after which it just clips like crazy) so can't really change the gamma in a meaningful way. Fortunately the gamma is actually pretty good all the way up to around 60% or so which is pretty good for a projector.

HDR:
Light Level: 20
Contrast: 50
Brightness: 55
Color: 50
Tint: 0
Sharpness: 0

Advanced Settings:
Color Temp: Low
Motion: Custom (Judder 10, Blur 0)
Noise Reduction: Off
Digital Noise Reduction: Off
Active Contrast: Off
Color Space: Auto

Color Tuner:
Red: H0, S-1, B-3
Green: H0, S0, B-1
Blue: H0, S0, B0
Yellow: H0, S-1, B-4
Cyan: H0, S0, B0
Magenta: H0, S0, B0


----------



## ProjectionHead

The 120" version of this (120L5F) will be shipping at the end of the month. It will come with the "soft" lenticular screen and not the "rigid" fresnel screen.
The projector should be the same as the 100" but with a different focal length set to get the 120" image.
MSRP will be $4,999


----------



## m0j0

Appreciate you posting those calibrated settings @bjanssen! I tried them and they do seem to carry over well for me for the most part, with the exception of color temp low. I need to set color temp to medium or things just don't look right to me.


----------



## Jordanesque23

bjanssen said:


> Do you mean you're trying to send DDP over ARC? I also struggled with this. Eventually just gave up and routed everything through my receiver. I couldn't figure it out, but at least you know it's not just you!


Thank you. There must be an issue with how the projector is passing through DDP from an external source. To my surprise, I was able to confirm that it actually decodes Atmos when I played atmos enabled movies in the native HBOmax app which the Netflix and Disney plus apps do not support. However, I found a work around using Kodi which allowed me to set the the audio manually and I can now get Atmos from both services. Feels good as I don't need to buy the hdfury arcana for now. 🥳


----------



## smacrae1984

Can anyone explain how the focus is set? Is it fixed or can you adjust it at all?


----------



## bjanssen

smacrae1984 said:


> Can anyone explain how the focus is set? Is it fixed or can you adjust it at all?


Fixed at 100".


----------



## smacrae1984

so to focus it you just move the actual unit? Has anyone had focus issues? How far is it to the wall from the back for a 100" screen?


----------



## smacrae1984

I'm also wondering if anyone has compared picture quality to the Optoma P1? And does anyone know how many segments are in the colour wheel of the Hisense?


----------



## m0j0

smacrae1984 said:


> so to focus it you just move the actual unit? Has anyone had focus issues? How far is it to the wall from the back for a 100" screen?


I haven't had any focus issues. The focus is fixed, but apparently there is a way to change it if you take the cover off, though I would expect that would void the warranty.


----------



## Projstuff

Thanks, everyone for all the posts. I purchased one and just assembled the screen (that comes with, in US) today and I like it a lot. I'm not done with perfecting the position but in the evening, I noticed reflection lights around the screen even though the main image is within the frame. I see that there are lights on all edges beyond the white lines as you can see in the screenshot. Is that normal? It seems that the top light "leak" comes from the reflection of the bottom bezel. I'd appreciate any feedback!


----------



## bjanssen

Projstuff said:


> Thanks, everyone for all the posts. I purchased one and just assembled the screen (that comes with, in US) today and I like it a lot. I'm not done with perfecting the position but in the evening, I noticed reflection lights around the screen even though the main image is within the frame. I see that there are lights on all edges beyond the white lines as you can see in the screenshot. Is that normal? It seems that the top light "leak" comes from the reflection of the bottom bezel. I'd appreciate any feedback!


The best way to get rid of the majority of light leakage is to hit reset on geometric correction so that the image expands fully again, and then position the projector just by moving it. This is obviously very difficult but have a look at the video in my review for positioning the screen, if you follow it step by step you can do it, despite how frustrating it is to get it right. (Also geometric correction means you lose the ability to make out single pixels, probably not a big deal with real content but just knowing that was annoying enough for me to not want to use it.)


----------



## m0j0

Some light leakage is expected due to the TI .47 DLP chip. You might want to get either some black velvet around the screen or add a white LED strip around the screen so that you won't see or notice it.


----------



## smacrae1984

I'd love to know if anyone has compared this to an Optoma P1 or P2


----------



## smacrae1984

I’m coming from a P1. Picture was great but the OS was terrible and support was even worse.


----------



## m0j0

smacrae1984 said:


> I’m coming from a P1. Picture was great but the OS was terrible and support was even worse.


I use an Nvidia Shield so the only thing I do outside that is change video settings.


----------



## smacrae1984

m0j0 said:


> I use an Nvidia Shield so the only thing I do outside that is change video settings.


Both were the same price here in Canada. I went with the P1, but the software is bad. HDMI handshake issues, newest firmware and the speaker disabled itself and the power button becomes unresponsive. It’s bad and the support is worse. Swapping it tomorrow for the L5


----------



## Projstuff

bjanssen said:


> The best way to get rid of the majority of light leakage is to hit reset on geometric correction so that the image expands fully again, and then position the projector just by moving it. This is obviously very difficult but have a look at the video in my review for positioning the screen, if you follow it step by step you can do it, despite how frustrating it is to get it right. (Also geometric correction means you lose the ability to make out single pixels, probably not a big deal with real content but just knowing that was annoying enough for me to not want to use it.)


I've reset it to try but it didn't make any difference for me as the lights go beyond the outermost lines of the geometric correction lines. It's fine if I make the image smaller but then it wouldn't be an edge to edge experience 



m0j0 said:


> Some light leakage is expected due to the TI .47 DLP chip. You might want to get either some black velvet around the screen or add a white LED strip around the screen so that you won't see or notice it.


Interesting. I like what you've done with the LED strip. I've also purchased it from BuyDig and comparing your photo closely with mine, I'm seeing that our bezels are different. Mine seems much thicker and the corners are flat whereas yours has a thinner bezel but with corner pieces? Could we have received different screens? I checked out their installation video and for mine, the corner pieces aren't plastics but it's L brackets and I didn't have to put in fiberglass rods. If you could measure the thickness of the bezel, I'd love to know. I'd def prefer thinner ones


----------



## juic-E-juice

ProjectionHead said:


> The 120" version of this (120L5F) will be shipping at the end of the month. It will come with the "soft" lenticular screen and not the "rigid" fresnel screen.
> The projector should be the same as the 100" but with a different focal length set to get the 120" image.
> MSRP will be $4,999


Thanks for the heads up. Again, I really dislike not being able to opt out of their screens. I look forward to your review on the “package”, but hope that these manufacturers take note that buyers don’t like a fifth of their money going towards a screen that doesn’t necessarily fit their needs.


----------



## smacrae1984

juic-E-juice said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Again, I really dislike not being able to opt out of their screens. I look forward to your review on the “package”, but hope that these manufacturers take note that buyers don’t like a fifth of their money going towards a screen that doesn’t necessarily fit their needs.


Here in Canada the L5 is sold without the screen


----------



## m0j0

Projstuff said:


> I've reset it to try but it didn't make any difference for me as the lights go beyond the outermost lines of the geometric correction lines. It's fine if I make the image smaller but then it wouldn't be an edge to edge experience
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. I like what you've done with the LED strip. I've also purchased it from BuyDig and comparing your photo closely with mine, I'm seeing that our bezels are different. Mine seems much thicker and the corners are flat whereas yours has a thinner bezel but with corner pieces? Could we have received different screens? I checked out their installation video and for mine, the corner pieces aren't plastics but it's L brackets and I didn't have to put in fiberglass rods. If you could measure the thickness of the bezel, I'd love to know. I'd def prefer thinner ones


My bezel measures exactly half an inch (1/2").


----------



## ProjectionHead

juic-E-juice said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Again, I really dislike not being able to opt out of their screens. I look forward to your review on the “package”, but hope that these manufacturers take note that buyers don’t like a fifth of their money going towards a screen that doesn’t necessarily fit their needs.


I agree with you. We have many customers who already have a screen, want a motorized option, etc that have no need for the bundled item. I do know the 3-laser unit will be available without a screen and I continually speak with Hisense about getting me access to the projectors w/out the screen bundled... ESPECIALLY with the move being made to only offering the rigid, Fresnel option for the 100"


----------



## ProjectionHead

smacrae1984 said:


> Here in Canada the L5 is sold without the screen


That's interesting. I wonder why the USA team isn't doing the same.


----------



## smacrae1984

ProjectionHead said:


> That's interesting. I wonder why the USA team isn't doing the same.


I think you guys get a two year warranty as well? Here we only get a one year...


----------



## smacrae1984

ProjectionHead said:


> That's interesting. I wonder why the USA team isn't doing the same.


How are you finding the L5 vs the Optoma UST's? ie: P1 and P2


----------



## m0j0

Really enjoying this projector in our living room! I do feel like the colors are improved after inputting @bjanssen's settings, so definitely worth trying those if you haven't already. For what we use it for, which is mostly watching kids shows and playing the Nintendo Switch, it's great! I also was impressed with the picture on the panasonic blu ray player (bd420) using sdr 2020 mode and leveraging tone mapping for 4k movies and for streaming apps Netflix and Amazon Prime.


----------



## Projstuff

m0j0 said:


> My bezel measures exactly half an inch (1/2").


Ah, my screen's bezel measures 0.75 in. I wonder why they decided to change things up in a matter of few weeks...


----------



## ProjectionHead

smacrae1984 said:


> How are you finding the L5 vs the Optoma UST's? ie: P1 and P2


If you are cool with being limited to a single size image and don't care about the onboard speaker I'd have to give the nod to the Hisense based on the head to head we did yesterday. We did see some banding with the Hisense that we didn't see with the P2, but the image was sharper and more vibrant when side by side in "standard" mode.


----------



## smacrae1984

ProjectionHead said:


> If you are cool with being limited to a single size image and don't care about the onboard speaker I'd have to give the nod to the Hisense based on the head to head we did yesterday. We did see some banding with the Hisense that we didn't see with the P2, but the image was sharper and more vibrant when side by side in "standard" mode.


Thank you for that. You think the onboard speaker is better on the optoma?


----------



## ProjectionHead

smacrae1984 said:


> Thank you for that. You think the onboard speaker is better on the optoma?


Yes, I’d say the speaker is better on the P2 but we really didn’t get into any in depth evaluation of the onboard audio.


----------



## smacrae1984

ProjectionHead said:


> Yes, I’d say the speaker is better on the P2 but we really didn’t get into any in depth evaluation of the onboard audio.


Cool. Good to know that you thought the Hisense did look "better" then the P2


----------



## pulp1

Stupid question I’m sure but is this projector fix focused to only 100”? Is there any way to make it closer to 75”. Right now that’s my limit but I like having the flexibility to go bigger later.


----------



## m0j0

pulp1 said:


> Stupid question I’m sure but is this projector fix focused to only 100”? Is there any way to make it closer to 75”. Right now that’s my limit but I like having the flexibility to go bigger later.


If you need a 75" screen you really should just get a TV. I do believe this can be modded but you'd have to open it up and void the warranty to adjust it.


----------



## smacrae1984

Just got this projector and loving it. Way better OS and UI then the Optoma. Had a question regarding the sound menus. The total surround option is always greyed out. Anyone know why?


----------



## smacrae1984

Figured it out. Only shows up in “user mode” under sound


----------



## smacrae1984

The other question I had is the optoma had many more geo points for correction where this one only has 6. Can this be changed anywhere?


----------



## smacrae1984

Also why does the quick start guide say 8 inches from the wall? It’s over 11 to make it a 100” image...


----------



## m0j0

smacrae1984 said:


> Also why does the quick start guide say 8 inches from the wall? It’s over 11 to make it a 100” image...


I wondered that as well. It might be a starting point, but you will have to gauge it for yourself I think.


----------



## smacrae1984

Ok. Thanks. One more question. Is there a way to see how many hours it’s been used in the menu like other projectors?


----------



## Projstuff

do any of you use the screen that came with this L5F and not use the bezel frames? I'm interested in them as the ones I received are not what I had expected. (mine is 0.75 inch vs 0.5 inch)


----------



## m0j0

Projstuff said:


> do any of you use the screen that came with this L5F and not use the bezel frames? I'm interested in them as the ones I received are not what I had expected. (mine is 0.75 inch vs 0.5 inch)


Not sure that would look right. I would just use the bezel you received.


----------



## Ricoflashback

ProjectionHead said:


> I agree with you. We have many customers who already have a screen, want a motorized option, etc that have no need for the bundled item. I do know the 3-laser unit will be available without a screen and I continually speak with Hisense about getting me access to the projectors w/out the screen bundled... ESPECIALLY with the move being made to only offering the rigid, Fresnel option for the 100"


***So, if you had the option of getting your own screen - - would the Dynamique Grandview ALR-UST screen be the best, in your opinion, price & quality wise? (By price, I mean not the lowest cost but the best bang for your buck with quality.)

P.S. - some of the pictures shown in this forum are crazy bright. That would be great for the daytime but at night, I suspect that I'd turn the brightness down. Any way to save a set of "settings," per se, that you can invoke with a touch of a button or would that be all manual?


----------



## m0j0

Ricoflashback said:


> ***So, if you had the option of getting your own screen - - would the Dynamique Grandview ALR-UST screen be the best, in your opinion, price & quality wise? (By price, I mean not the lowest cost but the best bang for your buck with quality.)
> 
> P.S. - some of the pictures shown in this forum are crazy bright. That would be great for the daytime but at night, I suspect that I'd turn the brightness down. Any way to save a set of "settings," per se, that you can invoke with a touch of a button or would that be all manual?


I can't speak to the screen options, but yes to your 2nd question, you can have different settings for day and night. I have theater night set to be much less bright than theater day or vivid, for example.


----------



## Ricoflashback

ProjectionHead said:


> If you are cool with being limited to a single size image and don't care about the onboard speaker I'd have to give the nod to the Hisense based on the head to head we did yesterday. We did see some banding with the Hisense that we didn't see with the P2, but the image was sharper and more vibrant when side by side in "standard" mode.


***Banding? Vertical banding? What do you call banding? Where? On sports? Hockey? How visible, say, compared to OLED banding? Banding is the absolute, number one deal/picture killer, IMHO. I have an older W1080ST (BenQ) DLP bulb projector that had zero banding. Maybe due to the laser? This is the first time I've read of any banding issue in these UST forums.


----------



## m0j0

Ricoflashback said:


> ***Banding? Vertical banding? What do you call banding? Where? On sports? Hockey? How visible, say, compared to OLED banding? Banding is the absolute, number one deal/picture killer, IMHO. I have an older W1080ST (BenQ) DLP bulb projector that had zero banding. Maybe due to the laser? This is the first time I've read of any banding issue in these UST forums.


Maybe they saw them in some test patterns or something. I haven't seen any banding in watching content.


----------



## m0j0

Here's a few quick pictures of my 2 daughters playing Mario Kart 8 Deluxe on the 100L5F.


----------



## bjanssen

Ricoflashback said:


> ***Banding? Vertical banding? What do you call banding? Where? On sports? Hockey? How visible, say, compared to OLED banding? Banding is the absolute, number one deal/picture killer, IMHO. I have an older W1080ST (BenQ) DLP bulb projector that had zero banding. Maybe due to the laser? This is the first time I've read of any banding issue in these UST forums.


I've definitely noticed this. This projector does not introduce banding if you are watching high quality content like a 4k bluray. However, for lower quality content that already has banding in it (low bitrate bluray rips, some lower quality streaming content, etc) this projector has very little post processing for removing existing banding. My previous Sony TV did a much better job of cleaning up poor content than this projector does. This is not a big enough issue that it worries me personally at all. High quality source material looks amazing.

PS. Not "vertical banding" as in dirty screen effect, it does not suffer from that at all.


----------



## Ricoflashback

m0j0 said:


> Here's a few quick pictures of my 2 daughters playing Mario Kart 8 Deluxe on the 100L5F.
> 
> View attachment 3107656
> View attachment 3107658
> View attachment 3107660


***Much thanks for all your helpful posts. That looks amazing. I bet your daughters think that this is THEIR TV!


----------



## Ricoflashback

bjanssen said:


> I've definitely noticed this. This projector does not introduce banding if you are watching high quality content like a 4k bluray. However, for lower quality content that already has banding in it (low bitrate bluray rips, some lower quality streaming content, etc) this projector has very little post processing for removing existing banding. My previous Sony TV did a much better job of cleaning up poor content than this projector does. This is not a big enough issue that it worries me personally at all. High quality source material looks amazing.
> 
> PS. Not "vertical banding" as in dirty screen effect, it does not suffer from that at all.


***Very much appreciated. I've been spoiled by Sony processing. I have an OLED (A9S) in our bedroom and a 75" Sony 900F in the man cave theater downstairs. We're looking at moving next year and my goal is to have a projector that can work in the living room as I won't have the space for a dedicated theater room. (Most likely as we are downsizing and moving to a warmer climate.) 

As long as I have a good cable signal or solid streaming signal - - I should be o.k. I watch mostly live sports and stream 4K/UHD/HDR from Netflix. If it's a poor video source, I never watch it on my TV. I'll use my Apple iPad for those rare occasions. I also have a Denon x6700 that has upscaling capabilities - - so if cable is so, so - - I can always try the video signal upscaled by my Denon x6700 although I don't think that will be necessary.

I really like my Sony A9S OLED and the A9G (77") is still a consideration but if at all possible, I think a 100" screen would provide more enjoyment. Always trade-offs.


----------



## m0j0

Ricoflashback said:


> ***Much thanks for all your helpful posts. That looks amazing. I bet your daughters think that this is THEIR TV!


They do indeed! Daddy has his in the theater and this one is theirs!


----------



## Ricoflashback

R8tedm3 said:


> So I had the chance to take and compare pic's from both units, and it pretty much-confirmed everything I said earlier.
> 
> This is my 2nd projector, or I should say 3rd since I also owned LSP7 before LSP9 for less than a week. I also owned every Samsung high-end model full array tv since 2013, so you could say I'm loyal to the Samsung brand and stick with their phones, washers, refrigerators, etc. Never owned anything from the Hisense brand. This is the first time, and what a wonderful experience it is.
> 
> I always wanted a PJ, but never wanted to mess with long-throw pj's, long cables, and mounting stuff to the ceiling, so UST projector's made much more sense to me. And I really wanted a bigger screen size as I game a lot. So I said to myself let's try it out!!
> 
> Visually this thing is just amazing! Right of the bet, I was amazed at how bright it got! LSP9 is rated at 2800 vs L5F's 2700 lumens. I mean this thing is just so bright that makes even my 8k Samsung QLED look dim in comparison. I think it's mostly because of the screen size, and shouldn't be possible on paper, as 1 Nit is the approximate equivalent of 3.426 ANSI Lumen. But the short throw projector isn't just limited to short time burst and 10% of the screen size, as all screen space gets bright equally and at the same time, creating such a blinding picture I have to turn down the brightness to 7-8 out of maximum 20 on L5F. To me, it sure looks like LSP9 doesn't get to that promised land, where L5F probably is closer to 3500 IF Sammy is indeed rated @ 2800 Lumens. One thing that is sure it's that my unit doesn't get that bright.
> 
> There is no sharpness issue, even on my 120" screen. I thought I was gonna have to open up the unit and mess with the focus, but this thing could probably go up to 125-130" before the image would get too soft. Also worth mentioning there is absolutely no RBE or laser speckle. I haven't noticed any dark cornering or losing sharpness. Color is way better on LSP9, but let's be honest for the amount of money it costs it better be. Colors are more vivid and rich compared to the L5F, but not that much more where you would say that unit is worth 3x the price amount. I'm gonna attach a few pics here, please excuse the light leakage on the wall, and centering issues as these are just quick and dirty comparison screens.
> 
> LSP9
> View attachment 3078361
> 
> L5F
> View attachment 3078362
> 
> Both units are in default Dynamic/Vivid settings mode. And you can tell that Samsung has higher contrast and better color. But L5F gets much brighter, but at the same time is blowing out a lot of the fine details, which could be fixed by turning down the brightness. But then it wouldn't be fair to LSP9. Also, what in the world are all these manufactures thinking by releasing their units in white color? Look at the amount of reflection LSP9 reflects back onto the wall, and the screen itself where L5F's darker color doesn't. I'm gonna attach a few more for you all...all pics were taken with Note 20 Ultra, as I was too lazy and tired to look for the DSLR.
> 
> LSP9
> View attachment 3078364
> 
> L5F
> View attachment 3078365
> 
> 
> LSP9
> View attachment 3078366
> 
> L5F
> View attachment 3078367
> 
> 
> LSP9
> View attachment 3078369
> 
> 
> L5F
> View attachment 3078370
> 
> 
> Also worth saying is that LSP9 handles gradient levels better vs L5F.
> 
> The sound is pretty darn good and much better than LSP9's. It sounds much crisper and richer, which even had me surprised. It for sure sounds much, much better than any tv set I ever owned. I'm using a 7.1 surround sound, so I won't be using it for that, but very nice that Hisense made this thing packing a good punch.
> 
> The startup of both machines takes about the same time I'd say 14-16 seconds. Sammy is a little bit louder at an operating noise level, but not by much. Both are pretty quiet, to be honest. Unless Sammy's color space is set to normal then the thing gets woken up pretty good, and the fan's noise kicks it up a few notches. Gaming wise Hisense is much more responsive compared to Samsung, and to me, that means a lot.
> 
> The user interface on Hisense is also much nicer, and more simplified. Android gets the work done fast enough, and although it is slow once the unit first turns on, it is much more responsive than the Tizen on Sammy. I do feel though that both units could've used more Ram, which could prevent them from an occasional stutter. Samsung is definitely the worst out of the two, as sometimes I would get stuck in the menus waiting for the thing to become responsive again!
> 
> Screen alignment is definitely easier on the LSP9, vs L5F. maybe because on Sammy's unit you only have two legs, where on Hisense there are 4 to adjust.
> 
> All in all, I'm pretty positive Samsung is going back, as the vast price increase does not warrant so much more extra money. If it were maybe a grand more I'd keep it. But almost 3x more, no way! Worth saying is when I lowered the brightness down to 9-10 the black levels got pretty darn good on L5F and comparable to LSP9, while still pretty bright. I have also dialed in the colors and white balance up a tiny bit, where they both look almost identical. Once I did that it's a no-brainer for me to keep the less expensive unit. I'm gonna tinker with it a little bit more for the next few days. But, this is just an Insane offering from Hisense, and the fact that they bundle a screen with their unit is just pure insanity. Really surprised there aren't more owners in here, as they really made a very affordable and good quality product.
> 
> Goodbye Sammy, and hello Hisense! Wow, never thought I would say that!!


***After looking at these pictures, it appears that the brightness is too high of a setting for the Hisense projector. It could be the pics you took but that’s my impression. Have you dialed in the settings any more?


----------



## bjanssen

Ricoflashback said:


> ***After looking at these pictures, it appears that the brightness is too high of a setting for the Hisense projector. It could be the pics you took but that’s my impression. Have you dialed in the settings any more?


This projector is extremely bright. If you dial the brightness down to 10 (max 20) you get significantly deeper blacks, particularly if you have a bias light as well. The perceived contrast really is fantastic. BUT... there’s just something about watching an HDR film at full brightness that pans across a shot of the sun or something and it’s almost blinding, I just cant resist (despite the sacrifice you make on the blacks)! Either way, the beauty of this projector is that it has enough brightness headroom that you can choose the experience you want.


----------



## ProjectionHead

bjanssen said:


> I've definitely noticed this. This projector does not introduce banding if you are watching high quality content like a 4k bluray. However, for lower quality content that already has banding in it (low bitrate bluray rips, some lower quality streaming content, etc) this projector has very little post processing for removing existing banding. My previous Sony TV did a much better job of cleaning up poor content than this projector does. This is not a big enough issue that it worries me personally at all. High quality source material looks amazing.
> 
> PS. Not "vertical banding" as in dirty screen effect, it does not suffer from that at all.


We noticed it on the 100l5f using out 4K Samsung Demo video that we used when we shot our "UST Shootout" (to be published soon). It wasn't terrible, but was visible under scrutiny. I believe it is visible in the video we shot but really only on 1-2 specific scenes.


----------



## Ricoflashback

***Check out B&H Photo for their current bundle package. Any confirmation on the screen being shipped currently? 100” fully assembled? That‘s really convenient. You can spend your time figuring out how to center the picture and mount the screen. I think Hisense will be a big player in the UST market for years to come.


----------



## Ricoflashback

ProjectionHead said:


> We noticed it on the 100l5f using out 4K Samsung Demo video that we used when we shot our "UST Shootout" (to be published soon). It wasn't terrible, but was visible under scrutiny. I believe it is visible in the video we shot but really only on 1-2 specific scenes.


***Which leads me to believe that it’s more content related than a general flaw in the projector. Besides - Samsung has been known to secretly encode flaws in their demo material for competitors. :> )


----------



## DunMunro

Another video review:


----------



## Ricoflashback

***For a 2.39:1 aspect ratio - - does the Panoramic (Cinema) setting do anything or widen the picture, per se? My guess is that with a 16:9 screen, you just get letter bars. I don’t know if there’s anyway to improve cinematic, wide screen content.


----------



## bjanssen

Either this is new, or it happened a while back and I just missed it, but my Hisense has now been updated from the old Android TV interface to the new Google TV interface. Nice that they’re keeping up with the updates.


----------



## Ricoflashback

****Sorry if I forgot this but what is the distance from the projector to the wall for a 100” image? The marketing literature says only 11.4” from the wall but I’m not sure if that’s from the front or rear of the projector. Also - what type of screen is currently being shipped? I assume you have to assemble it? Thx.

P.S. - distance is probably from the front of the projector, duh, based on the spec depth of the PJ.


----------



## Radio81

Is the bundled screen with the B&H kit any good? Is is lenticular?


----------



## soldiersinx

Any update on the tri-laser?


----------



## m0j0

Radio81 said:


> Is the bundled screen with the B&H kit any good? Is is lenticular?


Don’t really know if it comes with the lenticular. You could probably call them to confirm.


----------



## Ricoflashback

***Regarding screens - - lenticular or fresnel, I think this is a great article by ProjectorScreen:









Lenticular Projector Screen Vs. Fresnel Projector Screen for Ultra Short Throws


Which type of ambient light rejecting screen should you get? To get the absolute best picture from an ultra short throw projector, even in a room with ambient light, you need to get a projection screen specifically made for UST projectors (aka...




www.projectorscreen.com


----------



## Radio81

Ricoflashback said:


> ***Regarding screens - - lenticular or fresnel, I think this is a great article by ProjectorScreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lenticular Projector Screen Vs. Fresnel Projector Screen for Ultra Short Throws
> 
> 
> Which type of ambient light rejecting screen should you get? To get the absolute best picture from an ultra short throw projector, even in a room with ambient light, you need to get a projection screen specifically made for UST projectors (aka...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.projectorscreen.com



Thanks. That was a good read. Pretty much rules out the fresnel screen option for me. I have to think the B&H kit is a fresnel screen, since it is preassembled.


----------



## Ricoflashback

Radio81 said:


> Thanks. That was a good read. Pretty much rules out the fresnel screen option for me. I have to think the B&H kit is a fresnel screen, since it is preassembled.


***The Fresnel screen will be brighter - - especially with lights on and more accurate blacks without hotspotting. But you have to be dead-on to the screen or within a 45 degree angle, if I read correctly, to get the best picture. If your off-axis or have lots of folks watching at extreme angles, then the lenticular screen works better.

Guess what - - that's the same issue I have with my Sony 75" 900F LCD TV. Off angle, even a little bit, washes out the color. Not too extreme because I have a small man cave. BUT!!! This projector system is for me, myself and I. And, occasionally, my partner when she wants to watch a movie or TV show with me. So - - no big change for "Moi." I'll always have the numero uno seat in the house. B&H is supposed to get back with me on a confirmation on the type of screen that is shipped with this projector. Lastly - - I think it's great that the Fresnel screen comes assembled. One less (two hour plus?) hassle and you can get going with your projector ASAP.


----------



## Radio81

Ricoflashback said:


> ***The Fresnel screen will be brighter - - especially with lights on and more accurate blacks without hotspotting. But you have to be dead-on to the screen or within a 45 degree angle, if I read correctly, to get the best picture. If your off-axis or have lots of folks watching at extreme angles, then the lenticular screen works better.
> 
> Guess what - - that's the same issue I have with my Sony 75" 900F LCD TV. Off angle, even a little bit, washes out the color. Not too extreme because I have a small man cave. BUT!!! This projector system is for me, myself and I. And, occasionally, my partner when she wants to watch a movie or TV show with me. So - - no big change for "Moi." I'll always have the numero uno seat in the house. B&H is supposed to get back with me on a confirmation on the type of screen that is shipped with this projector. Lastly - - I think it's great that the Fresnel screen comes assembled. One less (two hour plus?) hassle and you can get going with your projector ASAP.



I'm not too concerned about the viewing axis, either. My man cave is small as well. But my ceiling is low and I can't have light splilling onto it (fresnel). I do agree, I'd prefer a preassembled screen vs DIY, but I think my setup will fare better with a lenticular screen.

I've narrowed my search down to this pj or the Epson LS300.

Let us know what B&H says about the screen type.


----------



## Ricoflashback

Radio81 said:


> I'm not too concerned about the viewing axis, either. My man cave is small as well. But my ceiling is low and I can't have light splilling onto it (fresnel). I do agree, I'd prefer a preassembled screen vs DIY, but I think my setup will fare better with a lenticular screen.
> 
> I've narrowed my search down to this pj or the Epson LS300.
> 
> Let us know what B&H says about the screen type.


***Will do. But I'd like to learn more about the so called "light spill" on the ceiling. Maybe some pictures? Also - - the light spilling from the projector? This is the first I've heard of it and I'll see if I can find any videos of fresnel screens that show this effect. I wonder how bright the light is? No one wants Tinker Bell in their home theater. I doubt it would be noticeable during the daytime with light pouring in. And, at night with some lights on - - which I always have. With my BenQ W1080ST projector - - I always had to watch in total darkness. I really don't like that environment. Hence, when 4K came, the 75" Sony 900F ended all my projector viewing. This will get me back to that big theater screen experience 

The standard ceiling height is 8 feet. My man cave is a little over 7 feet. From what I've seen - - the fresnel screen provides darker blacks and more vivid colors. Plus - - it's better for daytime viewing. I have no dog in this fight - - and when I'm looking to buy a UST later this year, having a fully assembled screen is a plus. I dread having to put one together. I'd hire someone to do it just as I pay for snow shoveling when we get big dumps in Colorado like we had this week. I guess I'm getting older and can't stand the aggravation. (Captain McCluskey - The Godfather I)

The Epson LS300 looks nice. It doesn't come with a screen so that would be cheaper if you decided to buy a lenticular screen separate from the projector. It gets good reviews on Amazon but with the caveat of projector noise. But that observation can be subjective and you never know unless you have it in your setup or the sound level can be quantified by Projector Central or some other reviewing organization. Enjoy your journey!


----------



## m0j0

Ricoflashback said:


> ***Will do. But I'd like to learn more about the so called "light spill" on the ceiling. Maybe some pictures? Also - - the light spilling from the projector? This is the first I've heard of it and I'll see if I can find any videos of fresnel screens that show this effect. I wonder how bright the light is? No one wants Tinker Bell in their home theater. I doubt it would be noticeable during the daytime with light pouring in. And, at night with some lights on - - which I always have. With my BenQ W1080ST projector - - I always had to watch in total darkness. I really don't like that environment. Hence, when 4K came, the 75" Sony 900F ended all my projector viewing. This will get me back to that big theater screen experience
> 
> The standard ceiling height is 8 feet. My man cave is a little over 7 feet. From what I've seen - - the fresnel screen provides darker blacks and more vivid colors. Plus - - it's better for daytime viewing. I have no dog in this fight - - and when I'm looking to buy a UST later this year, having a fully assembled screen is a plus. I dread having to put one together. I'd hire someone to do it just as I pay for snow shoveling when we get big dumps in Colorado like we had this week. I guess I'm getting older and can't stand the aggravation. (Captain McCluskey - The Godfather I)
> 
> The Epson LS300 looks nice. It doesn't come with a screen so that would be cheaper if you decided to buy a lenticular screen separate from the projector. It gets good reviews on Amazon but with the caveat of projector noise. But that observation can be subjective and you never know unless you have it in your setup or the sound level can be quantified by Projector Central or some other reviewing organization. Enjoy your journey!


There are some pics earlier in this thread which shows the light spill on the ceiling from the fresnel screen (posted by @ProjectionHead).


----------



## Ricoflashback

m0j0 said:


> There are some pics earlier in this thread which shows the light spill on the ceiling from the fresnel screen (posted by @ProjectionHead).


***Much thanks. Great work by ProjectionHead, as usual. YIKES - - let's hope they fixed that light bleed on the ceiling with the newer fresnel screens. Always trade-offs. It would be great to get an update on the latest screens being shipped with the 100L5F. And - - the triple laser Hisense offering, although I've read about "sparkles" with the Samsung triple lasers. That would be a huge downer to have the same issue with a Hisense Triple Laser. 

Lastly - - I use a bias light strip currently with my Sony 75" 900F LCD TV. It works great but I only use it on the top and at the lowest light setting. I'm not sure how well I'd like it all the way around the screen. That seems pretty bright to me. Thanks, as always, for your informative posts.

P.S. - Funny that it's mentioned about the ceiling reflections but I noticed with my LCD TV, I get an even shine across the top of my white ceiling. (Low man cave ceiling) I never really noticed it before. The light bleed with the projector, though, seems like more of a holograph/hologram with more intense light focused in one general area.


----------



## Radio81

Ricoflashback said:


> ***Will do. But I'd like to learn more about the so called "light spill" on the ceiling. Maybe some pictures? Also - - the light spilling from the projector? This is the first I've heard of it and I'll see if I can find any videos of fresnel screens that show this effect. I wonder how bright the light is? No one wants Tinker Bell in their home theater. I doubt it would be noticeable during the daytime with light pouring in. And, at night with some lights on - - which I always have. With my BenQ W1080ST projector - - I always had to watch in total darkness. I really don't like that environment. Hence, when 4K came, the 75" Sony 900F ended all my projector viewing. This will get me back to that big theater screen experience
> 
> The standard ceiling height is 8 feet. My man cave is a little over 7 feet. From what I've seen - - the fresnel screen provides darker blacks and more vivid colors. Plus - - it's better for daytime viewing. I have no dog in this fight - - and when I'm looking to buy a UST later this year, having a fully assembled screen is a plus. I dread having to put one together. I'd hire someone to do it just as I pay for snow shoveling when we get big dumps in Colorado like we had this week. I guess I'm getting older and can't stand the aggravation. (Captain McCluskey - The Godfather I)
> 
> The Epson LS300 looks nice. It doesn't come with a screen so that would be cheaper if you decided to buy a lenticular screen separate from the projector. It gets good reviews on Amazon but with the caveat of projector noise. But that observation can be subjective and you never know unless you have it in your setup or the sound level can be quantified by Projector Central or some other reviewing organization. Enjoy your journey!



I hear you on the dark room environment. I'm also looking to get away from that and be able to have some lights on (within reason).

The Epson LS300 is only 1080p with UHD input. I'm not sure I want to purchase a 1080p unit in 2021. Then there's the Amazon reviews suggesting that the fan noise is too loud, but I always take user reviews with a grain of salt. -A lot of the people buying USTs have never owned a pj before. Some fan noise is expected. Like you said, until there's a pro review with actual measurements, it's hard to say.

I don't know that it would be cheaper to buy a UST screen separately. Depending on how you look at it, that could be a positive for the Hisense (when on sale). If it ever hits $2399 again, that's seems like an awesome deal. There are UST screens that are north of $1K USD.


----------



## Ricoflashback

***Interesting article on Hisense and their new 100L59 laser projector which is supposed to be available in August of 2021. Hisense says its sales have increased 325% and that there is less "blue light" with their laser projection systems. I always thought UST technology makes projectors more affordable and easier to setup than traditional projectors. That, coupled with laser technology (sealed system) and you have a winning combination. Not that there aren't issues to overcome with UST technology - - need for better blacks, lens shifting, motorized lens and screen optimization (light bleed, halos) - - but I think UST's are here to stay and I'm looking forward to Hisense's new laser release in August.









Hisense asserts laser TVs are the future as it claims to triple their sales in 2020


Laser TVs are devices much more like ultra-short-throw projectors than conventional big screens. Therefore, they can deliver larger display sizes with less harmful blue light, which is what customers want these days - according to Hisense, at least. This OEM claims that it sold over three times...




www.notebookcheck.net


----------



## bennutt

I notice the 120" version of this is available starting today. Does anyone know if the stats are different? Looking for input lag numbers as well as the "speed' of HDR 10 tone mapping.


----------



## m0j0

Took a few pics of the kids watching Magic School Bus


----------



## Ricoflashback

m0j0 said:


> Took a few pics of the kids watching Magic School Bus
> 
> View attachment 3113876
> View attachment 3113877
> View attachment 3113878
> View attachment 3113879
> View attachment 3113880
> View attachment 3113881
> View attachment 3113882


***Those pics look great with lots of color saturation. Probably the kids TV but have you watched any movies on it? How are the dark levels? And your screen - - what type. Dynamique? I forgot if you've answered this before. We're moving in less than a year and I'm debating whether to pickup this PJ (or a similar UST) and totally redo my speaker system. It would be great if they allowed you to use the speakers on the Hisense as the "center speaker." Otherwise, I'd look at something like Martin Logan's Slimline and maybe use an infrared or some other way to control the PJ without direct line of sight as I would place the slim center speaker in front of the PJ. Anyway - - great pictures!


----------



## m0j0

Ricoflashback said:


> ***Those pics look great with lots of color saturation. Probably the kids TV but have you watched any movies on it? How are the dark levels? And your screen - - what type. Dynamique? I forgot if you've answered this before. We're moving in less than a year and I'm debating whether to pickup this PJ (or a similar UST) and totally redo my speaker system. It would be great if they allowed you to use the speakers on the Hisense as the "center speaker." Otherwise, I'd look at something like Martin Logan's Slimline and maybe use an infrared or some other way to control the PJ without direct line of sight as I would place the slim center speaker in front of the PJ. Anyway - - great pictures!


This is the screen that came with the Hisense. We have watched movies on it and the black levels are pretty decent for a DLP projector. I have a Panasonic UB420 which does tone mapping for both 4k blu rays and for streaming apps like Netflix and Amazon Prime, so as long as we watch on that (with the player set to BT.2020 for SDR to HDR tone mapping) it looks great! I also watch shows on Plex with an Nvidia Shield and it looks good there as well, though Netflix does not look as good on the Shield as on the Panasonic (when viewing 4k HDR content). The projector is not perfect but if you can control the light from the sides and back you will be good (overhead or ceiling based lighting doesn't seem to have any negative effect on the picture). As for the center speaker use, no, you cannot do that with this unit. I have a dedicated center channel (Canton Chrono 505.2) that sits just below the projector and points up and it works great.


----------



## dodolom

Ok so I read almost every comment on this thread and I have some questions..

I currently have 3 UST Projectors and all are going back.

Xiaomi 1S 4K - Fan is really loud
Fengmi 4K - I think it's just a re-branded Xiaomi one. Everything looks identical - Fan is really loud
Optoma P2 - Fan is quiet but it's a bit pricey....3000 euros in the Netherlands, where I am located.

So, my question is...how would you compare the fan noise of the hisense to the Optoma P2 Brian @ProjectionHead 

And I assume, at this point, it's a good idea to wait for the new unit that's coming out in a few months? 

Thank you everyone for sharing their experiences here...it's very very helpful


----------



## smacrae1984

I had the P1 before the hisense. The only thing I miss is the lack of focus control but I’d say the fan is the same as the P1


----------



## dodolom

smacrae1984 said:


> I had the P1 before the hisense. The only thing I miss is the lack of focus control but I’d say the fan is the same as the P1


I don't have the P1, I have the P2 and I am not sure how the P2 compares to the P1 when it comes to fan noise.


----------



## smacrae1984

They are exactly the same


----------



## dodolom

Well, then it is probably rather quiet.


----------



## smacrae1984

Yes the hisense is very quiet. Why do you want to get rid of your P2?


----------



## dodolom

smacrae1984 said:


> Yes the hisense is very quiet. Why do you want to get rid of your P2?


Too big in size and I hate the HDMI hand-shake. Always flickers. Just not feeling it.


----------



## smacrae1984

Are you selling it?


----------



## ProjectionHead

dodolom said:


> Ok so I read almost every comment on this thread and I have some questions..
> 
> I currently have 3 UST Projectors and all are going back.
> 
> Xiaomi 1S 4K - Fan is really loud
> Fengmi 4K - I think it's just a re-branded Xiaomi one. Everything looks identical - Fan is really loud
> Optoma P2 - Fan is quiet but it's a bit pricey....3000 euros in the Netherlands, where I am located.
> 
> So, my question is...how would you compare the fan noise of the hisense to the Optoma P2 Brian @ProjectionHead
> 
> And I assume, at this point, it's a good idea to wait for the new unit that's coming out in a few months?
> 
> Thank you everyone for sharing their experiences here...it's very very helpful


There was no discernible difference in fan noise between the P2 and the 100L5F that we noticed


----------



## dodolom

smacrae1984 said:


> Are you selling it?


I actually returned it today to the local store I bought it from. But for the Xiaomi, where I bought it from is not playing nice. Banggood.com just keeps on offering me a discount to keep it and I don't want to.


----------



## dodolom

ProjectionHead said:


> There was no discernible difference in fan noise between the P2 and the 100L5F that we noticed


Thank you very much Brian on that.

What do you know, if anything, about the new one that's coming out this summer?


----------



## zee.dh

dodolom said:


> Ok so I read almost every comment on this thread and I have some questions..
> 
> I currently have 3 UST Projectors and all are going back.
> 
> Xiaomi 1S 4K - Fan is really loud
> Fengmi 4K - I think it's just a re-branded Xiaomi one. Everything looks identical - Fan is really loud
> Optoma P2 - Fan is quiet but it's a bit pricey....3000 euros in the Netherlands, where I am located.
> 
> So, my question is...how would you compare the fan noise of the hisense to the Optoma P2 Brian @ProjectionHead
> 
> And I assume, at this point, it's a good idea to wait for the new unit that's coming out in a few months?
> 
> Thank you everyone for sharing their experiences here...it's very very helpful



How is the image quality between the Xiaomi & P2? I'm debating between the two. The 1S is about 50% cheaper for me.


----------



## dodolom

zee.dh said:


> How is the image quality between the Xiaomi & P2? I'm debating between the two. The 1S is about 50% cheaper for me.


Xiaomi hands down is the winner but again that fan noise is so annoying for me. P2 is really quiet but picture goes to Xiaomi


----------



## smacrae1984

How loud is it? Here the Xiaomi is expensive and the websites they sell it from look shady


----------



## smacrae1984

And how do you find the brightness vs the optoma? It’s only 2000 linens correct?


----------



## dodolom

smacrae1984 said:


> How loud is it? Here the Xiaomi is expensive and the websites they sell it from look shady


Here is the video I sent to the banggood customer service - I mean it's difficult to tell on the video of course. You really have to be in the room with it to really understand it.






Brightness is better than the Optoma.

I am literally about to send the Xiaomi back to banggood in China...if interested, let me know. It's a great machine. Just not for me. I can ship it free from here to Canada. Not a problem. I am in the NL


----------



## ProjectionHead

dodolom said:


> Thank you very much Brian on that.
> 
> What do you know, if anything, about the new one that's coming out this summer?


That will be a triple laser unit, vs the 100/120L5F which is a single laser. I can't share any further information than that at this time.


----------



## smacrae1984

No worries. Just realized the input lag is terrible. Best of luck with your return


----------



## brid0!

Does anyone have a rough idea when the new trichroma model will be out? Thanks.


----------



## m0j0

brid0! said:


> Does anyone have a rough idea when the new trichroma model will be out? Thanks.


No, but you can be sure it will cost a lot when it hits.


----------



## brid0!

m0j0 said:


> No, but you can be sure it will cost a lot when it hits.


My options are either a UST projector or a top end 83/85 inch TV which are ridiculously expensive this year. Recently moved house and left behind a 124 inch screen and Sony projector. I fear I end up regretting paying £5k+ for a TV which ends up being too small for me 😁


----------



## m0j0

brid0! said:


> My options are either a UST projector or a top end 83/85 inch TV which are ridiculously expensive this year. Recently moved house and left behind a 124 inch screen and Sony projector. I fear I end up regretting paying £5k+ for a TV which ends up being too small for me 😁


When the dual laser HiSense came out, I think it was around 20,000 dollars. I would expect something similar for the triple laser when it is first available for purchase.


----------



## brid0!

m0j0 said:


> When the dual laser HiSense came out, I think it was around 20,000 dollars. I would expect something similar for the triple laser when it is first available for purchase.


Really? If that's the case I'd be better off considering the Samsung Premier. Just assumed the Hisense would be aimed more at the mass market.


----------



## zee.dh

m0j0 said:


> When the dual laser HiSense came out, I think it was around 20,000 dollars. I would expect something similar for the triple laser when it is first available for purchase.


I don't think it was quite that much. But that price also included a sound system and a 120" Screen Innovation UST screen (5-7K on it own)


----------



## aerodynamics

m0j0 said:


> When the dual laser HiSense came out, I think it was around 20,000 dollars. I would expect something similar for the triple laser when it is first available for purchase.





zee.dh said:


> I don't think it was quite that much. But that price also included a sound system and a 120" Screen Innovation UST screen (5-7K on it own)


I think they're going in the direction of the L5 with a bundled screen only. In fact, it seems the L9 will be available without it:








Hisense L9 4K UST Tri-Choma Laser Projector with 3000 Lumens - Hisense Hisense-L9


#Hisense-L9 - Hisense L9 4K UST Tri-Choma Laser Projector with 3000 Lumens




www.projectorscreen.com


----------



## brid0!

aerodynamics said:


> I think they're going in the direction of the L5 with a bundled screen only. In fact, it seems the L9 will be available without it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hisense L9 4K UST Tri-Choma Laser Projector with 3000 Lumens - Hisense Hisense-L9
> 
> 
> #Hisense-L9 - Hisense L9 4K UST Tri-Choma Laser Projector with 3000 Lumens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.projectorscreen.com


Ahhh I see, I was hoping it would come bundled with a screen included.


----------



## brid0!

Does anyone know the difference between the Hisense 100L5FTUK-A12 (£3000) and 100L5FTUK-B12 (£4500) in the UK? Thanks.


----------



## brid0!

brid0! said:


> Does anyone know the difference between the Hisense 100L5FTUK-A12 (£3000) and 100L5FTUK-B12 (£4500) in the UK? Thanks.


Apparently the B12 is the new 2021 model with a few improvements.


----------



## smacrae1984

brid0! said:


> Apparently the B12 is the new 2021 model with a few improvements.


Odd I wonder what the improvements are?


----------



## brid0!

smacrae1984 said:


> Odd I wonder what the improvements are?


I spoke to an online retailer and he said it has an upgraded operating system, better HDR, an improved ALR screen and better speaker system. In the UK it's currently £4500 as opposed to the 2020 version which is £3000 most online shops. Think I'm going to hold off until the price drops a bit then pull the trigger.


----------



## dodolom

aerodynamics said:


> I think they're going in the direction of the L5 with a bundled screen only. In fact, it seems the L9 will be available without it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hisense L9 4K UST Tri-Choma Laser Projector with 3000 Lumens - Hisense Hisense-L9
> 
> 
> #Hisense-L9 - Hisense L9 4K UST Tri-Choma Laser Projector with 3000 Lumens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.projectorscreen.com


So this is the landing page for the new one that is coming out this summer, correct?


----------



## smacrae1984

brid0! said:


> I spoke to an online retailer and he said it has an upgraded operating system, better HDR, an improved ALR screen and better speaker system. In the UK it's currently £4500 as opposed to the 2020 version which is £3000 most online shops. Think I'm going to hold off until the price drops a bit then pull the trigger.


Is this model just in the UK? I don't see the refresh here in North America...


----------



## brid0!

smacrae1984 said:


> Is this model just in the UK? I don't see the refresh here in North America...


I'm not sure to be honest, unless it has a different model number. Here in the UK I can only see a couple of online stores which have the newer model, the rest all have the outgoing model. As I said before our 2020 model is 100L5FTUK-A12 and the new 2021 model is 100L5FTUK-B12. Don't know why they didn't rename it something completely different to avoid confusion.


----------



## smacrae1984

Curious if we got an updated model as well. Also suspicious that it is actually upgraded...


----------



## brid0!

Could someone who has this projector please tell me the height from the top of the screen to the surface the projector sits on? Thanks so much.


----------



## DunMunro

A review of a model designed for an 88in screen:



Test Hisense 88L5VG Laser TV : l’avis de Grégory. – – Le Blog de PHC –


----------



## sherman1981

Just wondering if anyone tried to mount the 100L5F on the ceiling with a high contrast screen. Does it even support image flip? I got mixed messages from various resellers. I am currently torn between LG Cinebeam 810 and the Hisense. Thanks in advance for any hints on that topic.


----------



## DunMunro

Vincent reviews the L5:


----------



## srw1000

@youthman just posted a review of the 100L5F:






I know it's best to be wary of screen shots, but the clips he posted show odd green and magenta color bands. Youthman confirmed in the YouTube comments that they're artifacts from his camera, and were not visible when viewing in real life.


----------



## juic-E-juice

Honestly, Vincent’s review was also that of the lenticular screen as well, which is proving to be rather dismal compared to other ALR screen offerings.


----------



## Radio81

juic-E-juice said:


> Honestly, Vincent’s review was also that of the lenticular screen as well, which is proving to be rather dismal compared to other ALR screen offerings.


At around the 1:35 mark, Vincent states it's a fresnel screen.


----------



## Ricoflashback

DunMunro said:


> Vincent reviews the L5:


***A note about Vincent. There are two things about him that bother me: Number (1) - how about a "CliffsNotes" summary since Vincent can get deep into the weeds about performance factors that have nothing to do with real life usage. Case in point? His review of the Denon AVR-X6700H, which had listening levels at absurd volumes that, of course, showed negatively in his review.

I call this "VF" or "The Vincent Factor," that is intended to generate buzz around his reviews regardless of whether you'd ever experience anything negatively like he describes. (2) I believe that Vincent's reviews are like taking your car to a repair shop where they'll always find problems, even if you just drove a new car off the lot. Oh - those muffler bearings are shot. So are the wabulator shafts - - they've got to be replaced. And the timing light? It has to be re-wired.

So - my advice is that's it's o.k. to look at his reviews but don't let that be the judge on what you buy.


----------



## Ricoflashback

***Just a note on any "Professional Review" of any product. For the most part, I trust AVS Forum Members far more than I do a professional reviewer since they spend more time and live with the product as opposed to the "Pros" who bang out an analysis and are on to the next thing. Sure, I read as many of the "Vincent" type reviews as I can (sans Vincent) to try and make an intelligent, informed decision but I pay particular attention and will even PM AVS Forum Members who have a TV, AVR, Projector or any electronic product that I'm interested in.


----------



## RedHotFuzz

brid0! said:


> I spoke to an online retailer and he said it has an upgraded operating system, better HDR, an improved ALR screen


Would love to know the details of the screen improvement. The Grandview Dynamique is the screen on my wishlist - how does the new bundled screen compare?


----------



## clnconcpts

Can someone help me with some information? 
Hisense claims the rear of the unit must be 8 1/4" away from wall! If the unit is 21"w and 13" depth , how can the rear of unit only be 8" away from wall? Unless you must slide it underneath screen but none of the pics show that. To me it looks like the front of unit is 8" away from wall. 
I'd like to get this clarified before I buy unit


----------



## m0j0

clnconcpts said:


> Can someone help me with some information?
> Hisense claims the rear of the unit must be 8 1/4" away from wall! If the unit is 21"w and 13" depth , how can the rear of unit only be 8" away from wall? Unless you must slide it underneath screen but none of the pics show that. To me it looks like the front of unit is 8" away from wall.
> I'd like to get this clarified before I buy unit


The back of my unit is 10 3/4" from the wall.


----------



## soldiersinx

clnconcpts said:


> Can someone help me with some information?
> Hisense claims the rear of the unit must be 8 1/4" away from wall! If the unit is 21"w and 13" depth , how can the rear of unit only be 8" away from wall? Unless you must slide it underneath screen but none of the pics show that. To me it looks like the front of unit is 8" away from wall.
> I'd like to get this clarified before I buy unit


I think you are confusing which one is considered the front and the rear of the unit? So when they say 8 inches from the wall, the rear of the unit is the closest to the wall.

The front of the unit is where the speaker and stuff is.


----------



## clnconcpts

soldiersinx said:


> I think you are confusing which one is considered the front and the rear of the unit? So when they say 8 inches from the wall, the rear of the unit is the closest to the wall.
> 
> The front of the unit is where the speaker and stuff is.


Think you are right . I think of which side the lamp is on which would be towards the rear . Damn verbage. 

So, part closest to wall shall be 8 1/4 " away from wall , which makes a grand total of 21" to the farthest part of projector unit from wall ?


----------



## soldiersinx

clnconcpts said:


> Think you are right . I think of which side the lamp is on which would be towards the rear . Damn verbage.
> 
> So, part closest to wall shall be 8 1/4 " away from wall , which makes a grand total of 21" to the farthest part of projector unit from wall ?


Sounds about right.

This is for the 120 inch version, should help with confusion:


https://assets.hisense-usa.com/assets/ContentBuilderImages/770a940915/Artboard-8-copy-6-100-min__ScaleMaxWidthWzMwNDhd.jpg-opdoz5.jpg


----------



## soldiersinx

Just got the 120l5f. Unfortunately, my in-laws couldn't fit the screen in their vehicle (sent it to Delaware to avoid taxes), so I have to wait until June to pick it up from their place.

Projecting it on my wall until then.

I only played with it a little bit, but seems to be a little sluggish compared to my h9g.


----------



## m0j0

soldiersinx said:


> Just got the 120l5f. Unfortunately, my in-laws couldn't fit the screen in their vehicle (sent it to Delaware to avoid taxes), so I have to wait until June to pick it up from their place.
> 
> Projecting it on my wall until then.
> 
> I only played with it a little bit, but seems to be a little sluggish compared to my h9g.


I don't use the built in stuff. I just hooked it up to my Nvidia Shield and Panasonic UB-420 and it works great!


----------



## soldiersinx

m0j0 said:


> I don't use the built in stuff. I just hooked it up to my Nvidia Shield and Panasonic UB-420 and it works great!



It's not a deal breaker and more than adequate enough to use without the bed of an external device. Just comparing it to another tv based system.

I definitely plan to get a ub-420, hopefully it goes on sale for memorial day or July 4th.

I was originally planning to get a p2 and grandview screen, but the recent sale for the Hisense 120, I could not refuse.


----------



## m0j0

soldiersinx said:


> It's not a deal breaker and more than adequate enough to use without the bed of an external device. Just comparing it to another tv based system.
> 
> I definitely plan to get a ub-420, hopefully it goes on sale for memorial day or July 4th.
> 
> I was originally planning to get a p2 and grandview screen, but the recent sale for the Hisense 120, I could not refuse.


Now having set up an HDFury vertex2 for Dolby vision in my theater, I would recommend going with the Sony x800m2 if you can find it for a decent price and adding the vertex2 later.


----------



## ProjectionHead

RedHotFuzz said:


> Would love to know the details of the screen improvement. The Grandview Dynamique is the screen on my wishlist - how does the new bundled screen compare?


The Grandview offered a sharper image with better ALR than the bundled lenticular screen of the 100l5f but not astronomically different. As far as the new bundled fresnel screen is concerned; I am not a fan of it at all due to the hotspots, low viewing angle and massive ceiling reflections.


----------



## ProjectionHead

dodolom said:


> So this is the landing page for the new one that is coming out this summer, correct?


Yup, that's a placeholder that will get updated once more info is publicly available. We will also be posting our sneak-peak video there once we receive our evaluation unit; likley a month or so before the unit starts shipping to customers.


----------



## m0j0

The HiSense HS100L5F is back on sale at buydig.com for 2,399 with code *LYP28*.






Hisense 100" L5 Series 4K UHD Android Smart HDR Laser TV - HS100L5F


Complete the perfect home theater, when you buy the Hisense 100" L5 Series 4K UHD Android Smart HDR Laser TV - (HS100L5F) at BuyDig.com, and receive fast, free shipping and a flexible return policy.




www.buydig.com


----------



## RedHotFuzz

If Hisense would sell these without the stupid screen I would buy one.


----------



## soldiersinx

So it looks like the 120 inch screen is slightly different putting together compared to what youthman on YouTube showed when he was putting together the 100 inch screen. 

Unfortunately, I didn't get a wall template from Hisense, so I will also have to wait for that.


----------



## Knolly

Can the 100L5F's screen size be adjusted at all or is it locked into 100 inches? I'm hoping to use it with a 90 inch motorized screen.


----------



## m0j0

Knolly said:


> Can the 100L5F's screen size be adjusted at all or is it locked into 100 inches? I'm hoping to use it with a 90 inch motorized screen.


If you take off the cover I do believe it’s possible to adjust. There’s a post about it somewhere.


----------



## DunMunro

Knolly said:


> Can the 100L5F's screen size be adjusted at all or is it locked into 100 inches? I'm hoping to use it with a 90 inch motorized screen.


LaserTV Hisense 100L5F - Test: Fokusregler! | Cine4home.de (use google chrome's translate feature for language of choice)

Probably voids the warranty...


----------



## Knolly

Interesting stuff regarding the adjustment, thanks!

Considering switching from a Wemax A300 to this projector since the Wemax works great in terms of picture but has some small user experience problems that I'd love to solve if possible.

Some other questions for owners:
1. Is Android TV on this device fully featured? I've seen other devices where they have odd restrictions like not playing video in HD in some apps.
2. Does HDMI CEC work well? I currently have a Wemax A300 which CEC power off doesn't work on and it is driving me absolutely mad.
3. Hisense lists the distance from the wall for the image, but not the vertical offset and I've searched through the manuals without luck. Does anyone know what the height difference is between the bottom of the projector and the bottom of the projected image?

Thanks everyone for the help!


----------



## soldiersinx

For the 100l5f, it says in the manual from the bottom of the projector/top of the stand to the bottom of the screen, it is 14-3/4 inches.

For the 120l5f, it is15-7/8 inches.


----------



## duckydan

Anyone that has this projector, can you give me some insight into calibrating it. I've tried a few different apps but every time I try to adjust brightness or contract, the image stays exactly the same. I've calibrated a lot of TVs in the past but this seems stubborn for some reason.


----------



## soldiersinx

duckydan said:


> Anyone that has this projector, can you give me some insight into calibrating it. I've tried a few different apps but every time I try to adjust brightness or contract, the image stays exactly the same. I've calibrated a lot of TVs in the past but this seems stubborn for some reason.


Did you check out post 129.

Also, in the settings for pictures, did you put it to apply to all sources?


Has anyone heard of any news about the l5g?


----------



## duckydan

@soldiersinx, I had... so when I was calibrating it, I was doing it using the built in apps. For some reason when you change settings, it has no effect at all on the main android TV. When I launched my NVidia Shield, the settings were making adjustments. It was very odd.


----------



## soldiersinx

duckydan said:


> @soldiersinx, I had... so when I was calibrating it, I was doing it using the built in apps. For some reason when you change settings, it has no effect at all on the main android TV. When I launched my NVidia Shield, the settings were making adjustments. It was very odd.


Maybe try calibrating in the main home screen instead of the individual app?

So the paper template finally arrived today, after multiple calls with Hisense. Definitely made things easier.

Assembling the screen can be done with one person, but having a serving would be better. You definitely need two to put it up on the wall. 

Also, in the manual it says to drill an 8mm hole. If you are installing on a stud, you can just do a pilot and use the screw after. 8mm is too big.

Didn't really get a chance to play around after mounting the screen, still got to clean the area tomorrow, then will finally get a chance to view it.


----------



## nishnt

I bought the 120 inch version of this projector. The picture is awesome and sharp. I do have a strong buzzing sound from the projector and it’s definitely not fan noise . I was wondering if anyone else has had this issue and whether it would be a good idea to return it for another unit .


----------



## m0j0

nishnt said:


> I bought the 120 inch version of this projector. The picture is awesome and sharp. I do have a strong buzzing sound from the projector and it’s definitely not fan noise . I was wondering if anyone else has had this issue and whether it would be a good idea to return it for another unit .


If its not the fan then i would request a replacement or return and purchase a new one.


----------



## soldiersinx

So there is a slight hum/buzz I guess in mine also. Only reason I was able to perceive it was because I was trying to get everything aligned and was really close to the unit without anything playing.

I never noticed it before. Maybe it's the dlp wheel?

I have also noticed that my calibration settings do not transfer over to the different apps and I have to apply them again.

Aligning without using auto geometric correction is a pain. I got it close enough, but not perfect, I can live with it.


----------



## bjanssen

soldiersinx said:


> Aligning without using auto geometric correction is a pain. I got it close enough, but not perfect, I can live with it.


Following this guide in the exact order he does it is how I manually aligned mine perfectly. (Just jump ahead to the alignment part.)


----------



## soldiersinx

bjanssen said:


> Following this guide in the exact order he does it is how I manually aligned mine perfectly. (Just jump ahead to the alignment part.)



I actually used that, it was very helpful.

I guess I should say I have strict requirements that limit my amount of adjustment. I need the screen lower to fit the image better, but my center channel will block part of the screen. So I put the projector on a riser, but my center channel will block part of the laser.


----------



## duckydan

soldiersinx said:


> I have also noticed that my calibration settings do not transfer over to the different apps and I have to apply them again.
> 
> Aligning without using auto geometric correction is a pain. I got it close enough, but not perfect, I can live with it.


And you thought I was crazy after my first post about calibration settings... it's infuriating lol. Spend a ton of time inputting the settings only to have to re-do it. I kept thinking it was deleting them but when I would go into my DVR app for example the settings would be there. Very annoying.

As for alignment... I actually could not get auto-geometric correction to work at all in a way that I would be OK with. Maybe it's because I used to align ceiling mounted projectors at work but the manual mode was the best for me... get it close and then go at it.

I don't have a buzzing but you can hear the fan on quiet scenes... not an issue since it's a projector and expected. Three issues I have with the 100" hard screen that may not exist on the 120" though. 
1) There is a slight light border that appears outside of the screen. A very slim half inch border around the picture. I did the geometric correction and have it framed flawlessly, but about 3" away from the screen there is this border. Even if I shrink the image, it still appears expanded. I've seen it in some youtube videos as well. I'm going to get some border LED lights and that should go away.

2) Reflections off of the screen! My wife calls it "mood lighting" as anything we are watching reflects to the ceiling above. I'm hoping the strip lights get rid of this as well.

3) Hockey looks HORRIBLE. It could be the NBCSN feed but watching a game the other night had me feeling motion sick. It's the only thing I've watched that looked that bad. Watched an old football game on NFL Net, an NBA playoff game, and a MLB game (well a few minutes of each) without issue, but hockey was horrible. It's the only thing I go upstairs to the "small" 55" tv to watch.

Otherwise I am extremely happy with this.


----------



## soldiersinx

duckydan said:


> And you thought I was crazy after my first post about calibration settings... it's infuriating lol. Spend a ton of time inputting the settings only to have to re-do it. I kept thinking it was deleting them but when I would go into my DVR app for example the settings would be there. Very annoying.
> 
> As for alignment... I actually could not get auto-geometric correction to work at all in a way that I would be OK with. Maybe it's because I used to align ceiling mounted projectors at work but the manual mode was the best for me... get it close and then go at it.
> 
> I don't have a buzzing but you can hear the fan on quiet scenes... not an issue since it's a projector and expected. Three issues I have with the 100" hard screen that may not exist on the 120" though.
> 1) There is a slight light border that appears outside of the screen. A very slim half inch border around the picture. I did the geometric correction and have it framed flawlessly, but about 3" away from the screen there is this border. Even if I shrink the image, it still appears expanded. I've seen it in some youtube videos as well. I'm going to get some border LED lights and that should go away.
> 
> 2) Reflections off of the screen! My wife calls it "mood lighting" as anything we are watching reflects to the ceiling above. I'm hoping the strip lights get rid of this as well.
> 
> 3) Hockey looks HORRIBLE. It could be the NBCSN feed but watching a game the other night had me feeling motion sick. It's the only thing I've watched that looked that bad. Watched an old football game on NFL Net, an NBA playoff game, and a MLB game (well a few minutes of each) without issue, but hockey was horrible. It's the only thing I go upstairs to the "small" 55" tv to watch.
> 
> Otherwise I am extremely happy with this.



I Have to check my other Hisense tv and see if they do it. I have 2 h9gs. Don't know if it is a Hisense or android tv issue.

I added a flat black xl twin sheet on my ceiling to combat reflections. I am going once my wife gets used to having a black ceiling I could paint lol.

My alignment is close enough where it doesn't bother me.


----------



## gomel

got 120l5f from buydig this week
didn't mount screen yet, just moved into new house.
now is the question, what tv/media stand/entertainment center do you guys use to put it on laserTV?
I put it on costco folding table 30" wide, I can't find any media cabinets 30" wide, don't want to get deep 15-20" ones and have gap b/w cabinet and the wall.
any ideas?
thanks


----------



## soldiersinx

gomel said:


> got 120l5f from buydig this week
> didn't mount screen yet, just moved into new house.
> now is the question, what tv/media stand/entertainment center do you guys use to put it on laserTV?
> I put it on costco folding table 30" wide, I can't find any media cabinets 30" wide, don't want to get deep 15-20" ones and have gap b/w cabinet and the wall.
> any ideas?
> thanks


Maybe look at Some Ikea tv benches. I am using the Ikea lack tv bench without the legs, it is 10 inches high, 21 or so inches deep and I think 59 inches wide. It is 14 inches high with legs.

Edit: looks like none of the benches are that deep. Maybe the Ikea lack coffee table?

46 inches wide, 30 inches deep and 17 inches high.








LACK Coffee table, black-brown, 46 1/2x30 3/4" - IKEA


LACK Coffee table, black-brown, 46 1/2x30 3/4". Separate shelf for magazines, etc. helps you keep your things organized and the table top clear.




www.ikea.com


----------



## gomel

soldiersinx said:


> Maybe look at Some Ikea tv benches. I am using the Ikea lack tv bench without the legs, it is 10 inches high, 21 or so inches deep and I think 59 inches wide. It is 14 inches high with legs.
> 
> Edit: looks like none of the benches are that deep. Maybe the Ikea lack coffee table?
> 
> 46 inches wide, 30 inches deep and 17 inches high.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LACK Coffee table, black-brown, 46 1/2x30 3/4" - IKEA
> 
> 
> LACK Coffee table, black-brown, 46 1/2x30 3/4". Separate shelf for magazines, etc. helps you keep your things organized and the table top clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ikea.com


yes, this is same idea that I thought going through few furniture stores - just get wide and deep coffee table
thanks


----------



## m0j0

I bought a media console at Home Depot that is 19 inches tall without feet and deep enough to hold the projector. Cant remember the model though. I wouldn’t go higher than that though if you can help it. Good from about 10 feet back, but I wish I could have mounted a bit shorter.


----------



## duckydan

Another question… see this posted earlier in the thread but no result. I have a fire stick 4K and an Nvidia Shield Pro. If I run the on-projector apps, I get DD+ audio with no issue. If I run audio through my shield or my fire stick, I have to set it to Dolby Digital 5.1 and it doesn’t do DD+ so no compressed atmos. It wouldn’t be bad, but the on-board apps are sluggish and if I stream anything UHD from a higher resolution source it can’t keep up and frequently buffers. Has anyone figured out the ARC settings on this?


----------



## m0j0

duckydan said:


> Another question… see this posted earlier in the thread but no result. I have a fire stick 4K and an Nvidia Shield Pro. If I run the on-projector apps, I get DD+ audio with no issue. If I run audio through my shield or my fire stick, I have to set it to Dolby Digital 5.1 and it doesn’t do DD+ so no compressed atmos. It wouldn’t be bad, but the on-board apps are sluggish and if I stream anything UHD from a higher resolution source it can’t keep up and frequently buffers. Has anyone figured out the ARC settings on this?


I run a Shield Pro and pretty sure I get DD+. I would check your audio settings on the Shield.


----------



## soldiersinx

duckydan said:


> Another question… see this posted earlier in the thread but no result. I have a fire stick 4K and an Nvidia Shield Pro. If I run the on-projector apps, I get DD+ audio with no issue. If I run audio through my shield or my fire stick, I have to set it to Dolby Digital 5.1 and it doesn’t do DD+ so no compressed atmos. It wouldn’t be bad, but the on-board apps are sluggish and if I stream anything UHD from a higher resolution source it can’t keep up and frequently buffers. Has anyone figured out the ARC settings on this?


Is everything connected to the projector or through an avr?

Is the setting dd 5.1 on the projector? What audio settings do you have in the fire stick and Nvidia? 

I don't have an answer for you, but maybe these details can help someone who does. Sorry if you posted this details earlier.


----------



## duckydan

So I have the shield in HDMI 2 and my Sonos Arc in HDMI 1 the Arc port. If I set the shield or fire to DD and not + it works until I shut down at which point I need to do it again.

This wasn't an issue with a receiver and wired speakers but going the clean and wireless way has made it a necessity and annoying. 

EDIT: did some additional testing today. If I set the shield or Fire to DD+ it works but I have to set the projector to DD and not DDP. This outputs 5.1 but not DD+ w/ atmos. If I set it to PCM it outputs stereo. If i set it to DDP I get no audio at all.


----------



## soldiersinx

duckydan said:


> So I have the shield in HDMI 2 and my Sonos Arc in HDMI 1 the Arc port. If I set the shield or fire to DD and not + it works until I shut down at which point I need to do it again.
> 
> This wasn't an issue with a receiver and wired speakers but going the clean and wireless way has made it a necessity and annoying.
> 
> EDIT: did some additional testing today. If I set the shield or Fire to DD+ it works but I have to set the projector to DD and not DDP. This outputs 5.1 but not DD+ w/ atmos. If I set it to PCM it outputs stereo. If i set it to DDP I get no audio at all.


Where is the fire plugged in? Are there any hdmi inputs in the Sonos that you could try? Is the fire connected directly or with the extension? Have you tried a different hdmi cable? Have you tried switching hdmi ports for the streaming devices? What about trying with only one of them plugged in at a time? Good luck getting it settled.

On a different note. One thing that I find helps with the alignment is putting strips if blue painters tape on the black frame. With my bad eyesight, it's hard for me to see if I am going over the edge or not close enough when making changes.

The blue painters tape helps since I can see if light up better if I am too far and can use it as a guide point.

Still tinkering around with the alignment every so often.


----------



## duckydan

I have the same issue with an Nvidia Shield and an Xbox. Have hisense engineers looking into it as someone else reproduced the same issue. If you try to pass DDP through the projector with the DDP setting on the projector it doesn't work. If I connect direct to Sonos or with my AVR it works fine but of course the AVR is doing the audio and defeats having a Sonos bar. The bar only has ARC relying on the projector to passthrough. Someone posted in an H9G tv forum about the same issue so it may just be a hisense thing. If that's the case I may get a 4x2 HDMI switch (4 in 2 out). 
Edit - Found out that the Sonos Arc does not support a direct audio feed in... it only works on Arc (who the hell thought this was a good implementation). Ended up exchanging it for a different brand. Same issue exists over Arc but at least it had HDMI inputs so that I could feed direct.

On the alignment I normally get nose to the screen and look for when the black slightly appears and then shift until it goes away. It takes a lot but it's worth it.


----------



## nishnt

m0j0 said:


> If its not the fan then i would request a replacement or return and purchase a new one.


thanks a lot for your feedback. I exchange the unit and the new one does not have the buzzing sound .


----------



## soldiersinx

Are you guys able to turn on your projectors with Alexa? I can turn it off by voice but not turn on.

I have wake on wireless network, wake on lan, and wake on cast on. I can turn on and off my Hisense tvs with alexa.

My goal is when I say Alexa, let's watch movies, it will turn on the projector, air popcorn maker on for 4 minutes, and the bias lighting on.



Also, I am having issues with movies anywhere. It won't play my titles in 4k saying there is an issue with drm or something. No issues with my other Hisense 4k tvs.

Thanks!


----------



## m0j0

soldiersinx said:


> Are you guys able to turn on your projectors with Alexa? I can turn it off by voice but not turn on.
> 
> I have wake on wireless network, wake on lan, and wake on cast on. I can turn on and off my Hisense tvs with alexa.
> 
> My goal is when I say Alexa, let's watch movies, it will turn on the projector, air popcorn maker on for 4 minutes, and the bias lighting on.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I am having issues with movies anywhere. It won't play my titles in 4k saying there is an issue with drm or something. No issues with my other Hisense 4k tvs.
> 
> Thanks!


Haven't really tried with Alexa. I have a Logitech Harmony remote programmed that turns on the projector and AVR and sets the input on the AVR so that my Nvidia Shield is connected (via HDMI1). I turn it all on with 1 button, and turn it all off with 1 button using the remote.


----------



## duckydan

soldiersinx said:


> Are you guys able to turn on your projectors with Alexa? I can turn it off by voice but not turn on.
> 
> I have wake on wireless network, wake on lan, and wake on cast on. I can turn on and off my Hisense tvs with alexa.
> 
> My goal is when I say Alexa, let's watch movies, it will turn on the projector, air popcorn maker on for 4 minutes, and the bias lighting on.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I am having issues with movies anywhere. It won't play my titles in 4k saying there is an issue with drm or something. No issues with my other Hisense 4k tvs.
> 
> Thanks!


I haven't tried Alexa yet either... do you have "instant on" enabled in the power options? I was thinking about doing something similar but I would be buying a used harmony extender with the IR blasting so that I can give the command and the harmony would turn on the bias, which is IR only, the projector and the device I'm using.

Are you running Movies Anywhere off of the projector or another device? On the projector, use Vudu or Amazon Prime. I've had no issues with either of those and they both have everything in the MA library linked. The only app that gives me grief running off of the projector are AppleTV and Peacock. AppleTV 4K has a bitrate that the projector chokes on even though it's hardwired into my router, and Peacock is just poorly developed... it crashes on my Shield as well requiring me to cast it.

If it's on another device, make sure the HDMI 2.0 setting isn't set to "Auto." I had an issue with my Xbox Series S where it would not enable HDR10 because it needs to be set to always on.


----------



## ProjectionHead

RedHotFuzz said:


> If Hisense would sell these without the stupid screen I would buy one.


There are refurbished models available without the screen. It's the only way to get one outside of the bundle right now.


----------



## ProjectionHead

ProjectionHead said:


> Ok, so now I can share some details. It is a fresnel screen. I found the off axis viewing to be dramatically different than when centered and the amount of light scatter on the ceiling is out of control.
> 
> My coworker who was sitting behind the screen could tell what we were watching by looking up at the 9' tall ceiling with the screen
> 
> I noticed that when still within the width of the screen, but shifting all the way to one side and angling my view in, that the closer side of the screen was noticeably brighter than the further side.
> 
> As you moved further off axis the brightness dropped significantly; which is not what we experienced with the lenticular screens.
> 
> My first impressions were that this screen is not going to be "right" for everyone. Unless you have black, non reflective ceilings, you will experience the "northern lights".
> 
> If you are going to sit off to the side of the screen, you will have a vastly different experience than when centered.
> 
> Now that I have been informed that this will be the new screen shipping with the 100l5f, we will be doing a more in depth review and a comparison of the fresnel against lenticular.
> 
> This projector really is awesome, I'm not excited that they are only doing the fresnel for the 100" unit, but when they release the 120" in a month or so it will only be with the lenticular surface.
> 
> View attachment 3086269
> 
> 
> View attachment 3086271
> 
> 
> View attachment 3086270



I was sent another picture of the hard/rigid screen from someone I was helping out with an issue on another forum... it's crazy. This is why we are only selling the soft screen (lenticular) unless someone specifically states they want the hard/rigid screen.


----------



## soldiersinx

duckydan said:


> I haven't tried Alexa yet either... do you have "instant on" enabled in the power options? I was thinking about doing something similar but I would be buying a used harmony extender with the IR blasting so that I can give the command and the harmony would turn on the bias, which is IR only, the projector and the device I'm using.
> 
> Are you running Movies Anywhere off of the projector or another device? On the projector, use Vudu or Amazon Prime. I've had no issues with either of those and they both have everything in the MA library linked. The only app that gives me grief running off of the projector are AppleTV and Peacock. AppleTV 4K has a bitrate that the projector chokes on even though it's hardwired into my router, and Peacock is just poorly developed... it crashes on my Shield as well requiring me to cast it.
> 
> If it's on another device, make sure the HDMI 2.0 setting isn't set to "Auto." I had an issue with my Xbox Series S where it would not enable HDR10 because it needs to be set to always on.


Thanks for the reply. I do have the fast turn on enabled. I have a harmony 700, but not setup. I'm all in for Amazon, so it would be nice if I could get it to work.

I am using the native apps. I do have Amazon prime but not Vudu. So not a big deal, but would still like it to work as intended.


----------



## duckydan

ProjectionHead said:


> I was sent another picture of the hard/rigid screen from someone I was helping out with an issue on another forum... it's crazy. This is why we are only selling the soft screen (lenticular) unless someone specifically states they want the hard/rigid screen.
> 
> View attachment 3145834


this!!! It’s so annoying. Mine only does it on the small overhang on my ceiling from a crossbeam and fortunately looks more ambient than a reflection but it is extremely annoying that it reflects like it does.


----------



## m0j0

What is a good replacement screen for these? My 3 year old knocked one of my speakers over and it made a big black mark on the screen and it doesn't look like I can clean the mark off.


----------



## bjanssen

m0j0 said:


> What is a good replacement screen for these? My 3 year old knocked one of my speakers over and it made a big black mark on the screen and it doesn't look like I can clean the mark off.


I've been very happy with the Grandview Dynamnique (and it's relatively affordable).


----------



## Sub__Zero80

Hello all, great thread! Anyone tested the L5f against the bomaker? @ProjectionHead?

I will buy a UST project but don't know which to buy : Optoma P2 | Epson Ls500 | Bomaker LAser | Hisense L5F

Can anyone help me?


----------



## Tsriddle

For the 100 and 120 options, what is the distance requirement between the bottom of the screen and the top of the projector. I’ve searched around but I can’t seem to find and guidance.


----------



## m0j0

Tsriddle said:


> For the 100 and 120 options, what is the distance requirement between the bottom of the screen and the top of the projector. I’ve searched around but I can’t seem to find and guidance.


I expect they would be the same.


----------



## Tsriddle

Still searching for what “the same” would be.


----------



## soldiersinx




----------



## Tsriddle

Perfect…thank you!


----------



## brid0!

I finally took delivery of the 100L5F-B12 after months of deliberation and first impressions are not good. The screen that comes is already pre-assembled and it's a solid screen rather than a fabric. The problem I'm having is the reflections on the ceiling. It's basically like having a main screen and a 2nd screen mirrored on the ceiling. Totally unwatchable and distracting. I'm trying to find out if there's a protective film that needs to come off the screen or something because it doesn't appear to be doing much by way of ambient light rejecting.

I spoke to someone from Hisense this afternoon who asked me to send some pictures of the reflections.

Don't know if anyone else has experienced this? I think this may be going back.


----------



## m0j0

brid0! said:


> I finally took delivery of the 100L5F-B12 after months of deliberation and first impressions are not good. The screen that comes is already pre-assembled and it's a solid screen rather than a fabric. The problem I'm having is the reflections on the ceiling. It's basically like having a main screen and a 2nd screen mirrored on the ceiling. Totally unwatchable and distracting. I'm trying to find out if there's a protective film that needs to come off the screen or something because it doesn't appear to be doing much by way of ambient light rejecting.
> 
> I spoke to someone from Hisense this afternoon who asked me to send some pictures of the reflections.
> 
> Don't know if anyone else has experienced this? I think this may be going back.


Yes, it has been discussed on this thread. Most of us have the older screen that doesn't have this issue. I believe its fresnel vs. lenticular. Search for the posts from @ProjectionHead.


----------



## brid0!

m0j0 said:


> Yes, it has been discussed on this thread. Most of us have the older screen that doesn't have this issue. I believe its fresnel vs. lenticular. Search for the posts from @ProjectionHead.


Thanks for the reply. Damn they told me the newer screen was an upgrade hence why I paid an extra £800 to get the B12 as opposed to the older A12 model. So disappointed.

Thanks anyway,

Brian.


----------



## m0j0

brid0! said:


> Thanks for the reply. Damn they told me the newer screen was an upgrade hence why I paid an extra £800 to get the B12 as opposed to the older A12 model. So disappointed.
> 
> Thanks anyway,
> 
> Brian.


Maybe you can build some sort of paneling above the screen to prevent the reflection onto the ceiling? Something that over hangs a few inches….


----------



## brid0!

m0j0 said:


> Maybe you can build some sort of paneling above the screen to prevent the reflection onto the ceiling? Something that over hangs a few inches….


Thanks I appreciate the suggestion. I'm just gutted right now. The thing is, before the screen went up we tested the projector and the image was great just onto the wall. It's as if the screen is magnifying the light onto the ceiling. I spoke to a Hisense guy earlier who's asked me to send him some pictures and videos of the issue as he wasn't aware of the problem. The thought of boxing everything back up and trying to send it back fills me with dread so I may look at a way of dampening the reflections. I don't know if even putting an led strip light round the screen would help mask it a bit or as you say build something to block the light above the screen. It just beggars belief that they can sell this screen and charge more for it when it is flawed like this. Thanks again,

Brian.


----------



## Bandit87

Hello everyone, I just bought a 120l5f. I haven't unpacked it yet because I'm doing some work around the house. However, I had a question, I read everywhere that blacks and contrast in general were the weak point of hisense (and most short focal lengths). Currently I own a samsung QE55Q7F from 2017. Should I expect worse or equivalent or better in blacks and contrast. Note: I intend to install a strip of LEDs behind the screen because I have read that it improves the contrast. Thank you in advance for your answers. Friendships to all


----------



## soldiersinx

m0j0 said:


> I don't use the built in stuff. I just hooked it up to my Nvidia Shield and Panasonic UB-420 and it works great!


I just received my Panasonic 420. Didn't get a chance to read the manual or finish the 420 thread yet, but if you don't mind, what were some important settings did you have when paired with the Hisense


----------



## RedHotFuzz

brid0! said:


> Thanks for the reply. Damn they told me the newer screen was an upgrade hence why I paid an extra £800 to get the B12 as opposed to the older A12 model. So disappointed.
> 
> Thanks anyway,
> 
> Brian.


Honestly, Hisense needs to pull their heads out of the sand and sell a version of the projector that doesn’t include a bundled screen. I don’t want their crap screen, I don’t want to pay for their crap screen.


----------



## brid0!

RedHotFuzz said:


> Honestly, Hisense needs to pull their heads out of the sand and sell a version of the projector that doesn’t include a bundled screen. I don’t want their crap screen, I don’t want to pay for their crap screen.


Well mine is going back tomorrow as I just couldn't live with the reflections. It was even worse in the dark. Watching the football last night I actually felt sick. To make matters worse the motion handling is poor on this projector. All of the motion settings seem to introduce soap opera effect and with the setting turned off there's just too much judder. Even my wife commented how weird it looked. So looks like I'll be downsizing to an 85 inch Samsung QN. Not looking forward to reboxing this screen 😫


----------



## bjanssen

brid0! said:


> Well mine is going back tomorrow as I just couldn't live with the reflections. It was even worse in the dark. Watching the football last night I actually felt sick. To make matters worse the motion handling is poor on this projector. All of the motion settings seem to introduce soap opera effect and with the setting turned off there's just too much judder. Even my wife commented how weird it looked. So looks like I'll be downsizing to an 85 inch Samsung QN. Not looking forward to reboxing this screen 😫


Sounds like you've already moved on, but if others run into this issue try Blur 0 and Judder 7. Then just mess with the Judder number to align it with your personal taste. Blur reduction looks terrible, so the key to this is turning that off.


----------



## brid0!

This was the tennis yesterday in case anyone is considering getting this. 😳


----------



## bjanssen

brid0! said:


> This was the tennis yesterday in case anyone is considering getting this. 😳


That is just totally unacceptable. I don't understand why they did this, the soft screen they originally had was actually pretty good from all reports and it was easier to transport. Makes no sense.


----------



## brid0!

bjanssen said:


> Sounds like you've already moved on, but if others run into this issue try Blur 0 and Judder 7. Then just mess with the Judder number to align it with your personal taste. Blur reduction looks terrible, so the key to this is turning that off.


Thanks for that, unfortunately I just tried those settings and it is really really bad especially watching Sky Movies. I don't know if it's different here in the UK but everyone looks like they're floating. Very artificial. Thanks for the reply though. 

Brian.


----------



## brid0!

bjanssen said:


> That is just totally unacceptable. I don't understand why they did this, the soft screen they originally had was actually pretty good from all reports and it was easier to transport. Makes no sense.


I totally agree. It took 2 months from order to delivery due to there being a lack of suitably sized delivery vehicles to manage the screen. It is enormous when boxed. It took a lot of effort to even get it through the front door!


----------



## soldiersinx

bjanssen said:


> That is just totally unacceptable. I don't understand why they did this, the soft screen they originally had was actually pretty good from all reports and it was easier to transport. Makes no sense.


I'm guessing because it will make it look more "tv" like with the hard screen? And maybe in brighter environments it would not be as noticable.

Also just mounting the brackets would make install that much easier compared to building the screen yourself and risk doing it wrong.

In some countries they offered free installation. So just mounting the brackets and using auto geometric correction could cut down install costs by a lot.


----------



## bjanssen

brid0! said:


> Thanks for that, unfortunately I just tried those settings and it is really really bad especially watching Sky Movies. I don't know if it's different here in the UK but everyone looks like they're floating. Very artificial. Thanks for the reply though.
> 
> Brian.


Oh it's probably some 25/50fps issue causing additional problems then. That sucks, sorry to hear that.


----------



## brid0!

soldiersinx said:


> I'm guessing because it will make it look more "tv" like with the hard screen? And maybe in brighter environments it would not be as noticable.
> 
> Also just mounting the brackets would make install that much easier compared to building the screen yourself and risk doing it wrong.
> 
> In some countries they offered free installation. So just mounting the brackets and using auto geometric correction could cut down install costs by a lot.


That was one of things that appealed to me too, not having to build the screen. I have to say, mounting the screen and positioning the projector wasn't as bad as I was expecting. Had read some reports of it taking several hours. But once the screen was up I had the projector lined up in about 15 mins without using the auto correction and just adjusting the feet and turning the projector to get it bang on.


----------



## m0j0

I was actually hoping for the pre-built screen but instead got the soft screen requiring assembly, as I wasn't looking forward to putting one together, but after seeing all the reflections, I guess it turned out for the best in my case.


----------



## brid0!

So I moved the projector toward the screen a bit to make an 85 inch image in prep for a tv and the wife just told me it's too small. It needs to be 100 inch at least. 🤦🏼‍♂️😫Don't know what to do now 😂


----------



## bjanssen

brid0! said:


> So I moved the projector toward the screen a bit to make an 85 inch image in prep for a tv and the wife just told me it's too small. It needs to be 100 inch at least. 🤦🏼‍♂️😫Don't know what to do now 😂


I'm very happy with my 100" Grandview Dynamique (although I'm sure it would sting to buy a second screen).


----------



## m0j0

brid0! said:


> So I moved the projector toward the screen a bit to make an 85 inch image in prep for a tv and the wife just told me it's too small. It needs to be 100 inch at least. 🤦🏼‍♂️😫Don't know what to do now 😂


That's the downside to getting a projector. Once you've seen the big screen, it's hard to go smaller.


----------



## ensure

m0j0 said:


> I was actually hoping for the pre-built screen but instead got the soft screen requiring assembly, as I wasn't looking forward to putting one together, but after seeing all the reflections, I guess it turned out for the best in my case.


 May I ask when did you order your system and to where? I just ordered one from buydig and I prefer to receive the hard screen. Always wondering what version of screen I'm gonna receive.


----------



## m0j0

ensure said:


> May I ask when did you order your system and to where? I just ordered one from buydig and I prefer to receive the hard screen. Always wondering what version of screen I'm gonna receive.


I got mine about 6 months ago from BuyDig.


----------



## brid0!

bjanssen said:


> I'm very happy with my 100" Grandview Dynamique (although I'm sure it would sting to buy a second screen).


Thanks I'd actually consider any suggestions until I saw it's a "Fresnel" screen and I think that's what I have 😫


----------



## brid0!

ensure said:


> May I ask when did you order your system and to where? I just ordered one from buydig and I prefer to receive the hard screen. Always wondering what version of screen I'm gonna receive.


The 100L5F-A12 is last year's fabric screen. I have the 2021 100L5F-B12 with the Fresnel hard screen. Also £800 more expensive and a reflective nightmare IMO. 😁🤞🏻


----------



## ensure

m0j0 said:


> I got mine about 6 months ago from BuyDig.


Thanks. I read some recent post that user are getting hard screen from buy dig. but some are not which makes me wonder. Anyway, mine is supposed to arrive in a week. I'll share once I got it.


----------



## ensure

brid0! said:


> The 100L5F-A12 is last year's fabric screen. I have the 2021 100L5F-B12 with the Fresnel hard screen. Also £800 more expensive and a reflective nightmare IMO. 😁🤞🏻


Right. At least, from UK, they give you actual model number. In US, it's a mixed thing where people seems receive different screen.


----------



## veeelad

I've been lurking in this thread for awhile, and just wanted to share my experience. I purchased this on Buydig in April 2021 and hoped to get the soft screen, but received the hard one instead. I thought I could get used to the reflections on the ceiling and side walls, but after a few weeks I realized I couldn't. @ProjectionHead posted my picture a few pages back showing how bad it was.

That said, I spoke to Hisense customer service about it and they put in a ticket for me to receive the soft screen. It took about 2 weeks, but the delivery guy came and picked up the hard screen that I boxed up in the original box, and dropped off the soft screen. After getting it all set up, I can say all the trouble was worth it to not have any ceiling reflections. The picture is just like how earlier posters on this thread described and the contrast and viewing angles are much better. I would highly suggest to anyone that is unhappy with the hard screen to try giving Hisense a call to let them know how unhappy you are with the performance of the screen and they will hopefully send you the soft one as well.


----------



## RedHotFuzz

brid0! said:


> So I moved the projector toward the screen a bit to make an 85 inch image in prep for a tv and the wife just told me it's too small. It needs to be 100 inch at least. Don't know what to do now


Return it. Buy an Optoma or Vava instead. Hisense doesn’t deserve your money (or mine) for this garbage screen solution. I can’t believe they actually decided this was acceptable to ship. If they offer a screenless option in a couple of months when I’m ready to buy, I’ll consider them. Otherwise it will be Vava/Optoma plus a Grandview Dynamique screen for me.


----------



## soldiersinx

The 120 inch Is an amazing deal when on sale. It's still the soft screen. So if 120 inch is what you are shopping for, the Hisense should be in your radar.


----------



## RedHotFuzz

soldiersinx said:


> The 120 inch Is an amazing deal when on sale. It's still the soft screen. So if 120 inch is what you are shopping for, the Hisense should be in your radar.


Yes I am going to do 120", but isn’t the Grandview Dynamique a far-superior screen to what Hisense provides?


----------



## soldiersinx

RedHotFuzz said:


> Yes I am going to do 120", but isn’t the Grandview Dynamique a far-superior screen to what Hisense provides?


Brian has said it is better. He is probably the best to say by how much. The 120l5f could be had for $3000 on sale. A p2 and Grandview is $4747. A vava and Grandview is $4373. The vava has been $2000 during black Friday, but I haven't seen it go down that much recently, but it would still make the combination $3700-$3800.

I personally think the Hisense has a better mounting system than the Grandview due to the available adjustability.

Are those combinations going to be worth the price increase? Maybe for some and not for others. I was originally going for the p2 and Grandview myself, but the money I saved let me get better audio components and remain in my budget.


----------



## bjanssen

RedHotFuzz said:


> Yes I am going to do 120", but isn’t the Grandview Dynamique a far-superior screen to what Hisense provides?


The Grandview Dynamique is far superior to the Hisense hard screen. The Hisense soft screen is just a whitelabeled Elite Starbright CLR, which is also a good screen. I imagine they were trying to save money by making their own, rather than continuing to pay Elite for screens.


----------



## bjanssen

soldiersinx said:


> I personally think the Hisense has a better mounting system than the Grandview due to the available adjustability.


The Hisense mounting system is amazing. I have the Grandview and it was a nightmare, you only have 0.5cm of wiggle room up and down which is very difficult to get perfect. That said, this only affects you once. Once the screen is up and running you forgot all about the mounting challenges.


----------



## soldiersinx

bjanssen said:


> The Hisense mounting system is amazing. I have the Grandview and it was a nightmare, you only have 0.5cm of wiggle room up and down which is very difficult to get perfect. That said, this only affects you once. Once the screen is up and running you forgot all about the mounting challenges.


For someone like me who measures 20 times and still gets it wrong, the mounting system is what saved me so that I have a pretty level screen lol.


----------



## RedHotFuzz

bjanssen said:


> The Grandview Dynamique is far superior to the Hisense hard screen. The Hisense soft screen is just a whitelabeled Elite Starbright CLR, which is also a good screen. I imagine they were trying to save money by making their own, rather than continuing to pay Elite for screens.


So how does the Starbright compare to the Dynamique? How much of a compromise in viewing quality does one make to get the cost savings (if/when the Hisense is on sale)?


----------



## RedHotFuzz

bjanssen said:


> The Hisense mounting system is amazing. I have the Grandview and it was a nightmare, you only have 0.5cm of wiggle room up and down which is very difficult to get perfect. That said, this only affects you once. Once the screen is up and running you forgot all about the mounting challenges.


Does the Hisense mounting system come on both their hard and soft screens?


----------



## soldiersinx

RedHotFuzz said:


> Does the Hisense mounting system come on both their hard and soft screens?


From the videos I have seen, it looks like it does come on both.


----------



## bjanssen

RedHotFuzz said:


> So how does the Starbright compare to the Dynamique? How much of a compromise in viewing quality does one make to get the cost savings (if/when the Hisense is on sale)?


I haven't personally seen them side by side, but as I recall from the research I did on this last year, they are quite comparable. Don't forget that the Grandview is not the best screen out there either, there are plenty of $4000 screens that are significantly better, the Grandview is just the best "bang for buck" screen that makes sense on cheaper projectors like this.


----------



## RedHotFuzz

Per the Elite Screens website, it says this about their StarBright CLR screen (claimed to be the 120" screen Hisense bundles with this projector):

*StarBright CLR®*_ is a ceiling light-rejecting front projection material designed specifically for tabletop-mounted ultra-short-throw projectors. The StarBright CLR® features a multi-layer optical lens structure that absorbs off-axis light from above while providing a clear image. This allows the picture to be free from washing out the projected image._

That doesn't sound like the typical ALR screen that is supposed to absorb off-axis light from all angles (see: windows).

Also, I've read the Dynamique is the only screen in this price category capable of resolving actual 4k projection content. True or not?


----------



## ensure

I just got notification of shipment of 100L5F from Buydig. One interesting things is that it's via Fedex and only have 1 piece. It looks like the projector itself based on the weight. Not sure how they gonna ship the screen.


----------



## uwbadgers19

Total newbie here and first post! I have read through this entire thread and am close to purchasing the 120 L5F. I couldn't find a thread for that model so jumping in here......as I've seen people here are much more knowledgable than me.

A few key things related to my question. I don't know anything about TVs/projectors......black levels, contrast, etc. I literally buy a TV, plug in, and watch. I'm easily entertained. Plus, I have color blindness, so I think the small nuances don't matter to me. Yes, I see color, it's just those subtle color differences I can't tell the difference 

Anyways, I figure if I'm going to drop ~4 grand I might as well get the 120 over the 100 since it's only about 500$ difference.
-
-
I attached 4 photos of my room. One from sitting on the couch (soon to upgrade to theater electric recliners), one from a table behind the couch, and a few others from further to show the entire room. Hoping for some input on if this works for my setup and anything I'm not thinking of. I simply want a GIANT TV for watching movies, sports, and playing old school games on my raspberry pi. I want it to be a centerpiece of the room.

Please keep in mind that will NOT be the entertainment center used. I know you need to have a short one.

My mapped out "TV" is assuming a 15 inch stand, 16.5 inches from stand to screen per hisense recommendation, and then a fairly accurate measurement of 60 inches of screen height and 105 inches of width. I don't have a stand yet but it's on the radar. I might even try to get a shorter height stand to lower the screen a bit.

I have mapped out the 100 and it fits well too, but for $500 and something I don't plan on replacing for a while, I figure get the biggest possible. I don't have interest in anything on the ceiling/mounted.






























Makes my 75 inch TCL Roku TV look tiny 
-
-
So, thoughts? This going to be a great addition? Terrible? 

I'm ready to pull the trigger and have pretty much decided it's the hisense 100 or 120 after spending many many hours ready and reviewing different model

Thank you for any thoughts!


----------



## RedHotFuzz

uwbadgers19 said:


> I'm ready to pull the trigger and have pretty much decided it's the hisense 100 or 120 after spending many many hours ready and reviewing different model
> 
> Thank you for any thoughts!


If you have the wall space I see absolutely ZERO reason to go with the 100". *120" all the way!* (Yes, the projector will have to sit further from the wall.)


----------



## soldiersinx

The 120l5f comes down to $3000 with coupon code fairly often. It was actually that price 3 days ago.

If you could wait, that's a big chunk of change.


----------



## bjanssen

uwbadgers19 said:


> So, thoughts? This going to be a great addition? Terrible?


You have a great setup for a UST projector! Your only battle will be with that window so you may need to investigate light blocking options. At night it will look perfect though. Have fun!


----------



## RedHotFuzz

bjanssen said:


> You have a great setup for a UST projector! Your only battle will be with that window so you may need to investigate light blocking options. At night it will look perfect though. Have fun!


Methinks those dark blue curtains will do all the light-blocking he needs (if they have a backing layer).


----------



## uwbadgers19

Thanks all, great to hear the 120 will be amazing!

yes, those curtains are blackout. Sitting watching now in full darkness 

“The 120l5f comes down to $3000 with coupon code fairly often. It was actually that price 3 days ago.”

I’m all about saving some dollars. Where should I watch for this?

I see it for 3500 on Amazon right now.


----------



## m0j0

uwbadgers19 said:


> Total newbie here and first post! I have read through this entire thread and am close to purchasing the 120 L5F. I couldn't find a thread for that model so jumping in here......as I've seen people here are much more knowledgable than me.
> 
> A few key things related to my question. I don't know anything about TVs/projectors......black levels, contrast, etc. I literally buy a TV, plug in, and watch. I'm easily entertained. Plus, I have color blindness, so I think the small nuances don't matter to me. Yes, I see color, it's just those subtle color differences I can't tell the difference
> 
> Anyways, I figure if I'm going to drop ~4 grand I might as well get the 120 over the 100 since it's only about 500$ difference.
> -
> -
> I attached 4 photos of my room. One from sitting on the couch (soon to upgrade to theater electric recliners), one from a table behind the couch, and a few others from further to show the entire room. Hoping for some input on if this works for my setup and anything I'm not thinking of. I simply want a GIANT TV for watching movies, sports, and playing old school games on my raspberry pi. I want it to be a centerpiece of the room.
> 
> Please keep in mind that will NOT be the entertainment center used. I know you need to have a short one.
> 
> My mapped out "TV" is assuming a 15 inch stand, 16.5 inches from stand to screen per hisense recommendation, and then a fairly accurate measurement of 60 inches of screen height and 105 inches of width. I don't have a stand yet but it's on the radar. I might even try to get a shorter height stand to lower the screen a bit.
> 
> I have mapped out the 100 and it fits well too, but for $500 and something I don't plan on replacing for a while, I figure get the biggest possible. I don't have interest in anything on the ceiling/mounted.
> View attachment 3154309
> View attachment 3154310
> View attachment 3154311
> View attachment 3154312
> 
> 
> Makes my 75 inch TCL Roku TV look tiny
> -
> -
> So, thoughts? This going to be a great addition? Terrible?
> 
> I'm ready to pull the trigger and have pretty much decided it's the hisense 100 or 120 after spending many many hours ready and reviewing different model
> 
> Thank you for any thoughts!


That's going to look great in that room! It looks like those curtains will block out the light from the window nicely, and the overhead lights will be fine with the way the ALR screen works.


----------



## kcrusty

After 6 months of usage, my 100L5F got a DLP white dot syndrom-due to bad DMD chip. Hisense is sending a brand new unit since it's still on warranty.


----------



## soldiersinx

[


kcrusty said:


> After 6 months of usage, my 100L5F got a DLP white dot syndrom-due to bad DMD chip. Hisense is sending a brand new unit since it's still on warranty.


How many hours do you think you have with it?

I've had Hisense replace an h9g for me. They were easy to deal with. I would suggest to everyone to register their products.


----------



## kcrusty

1080 hours. Hisense support is great. I did everything via chat.


----------



## uwbadgers19

m0j0 said:


> That's going to look great in that room! It looks like those curtains will block out the light from the window nicely, and the overhead lights will be fine with the way the ALR screen works.


Just ordered the 120 inch with cinema 600 sound bar. 

Got it on Amazon for 3,499 but saw it had a 5% coupon so that took over $175, which is basically the tax so go let it for 3499 total. 

Can’t wait!

I need to order a short tv stand.


----------



## Sub__Zero80

The JMGO u2 after Kickstarter could be a good option also. 4k trilaser tech!


----------



## veeelad

kcrusty said:


> 1080 hours. Hisense support is great. I did everything via chat.


How are you able to check the usage?


----------



## juic-E-juice

m0j0 said:


> What is a good replacement screen for these? My 3 year old knocked one of my speakers over and it made a big black mark on the screen and it doesn't look like I can clean the mark off.


Have you tried using 100% ethanol yet? Or at least try IPA first.


----------



## kcrusty

veeelad said:


> How are you able to check the usage?


Mine on 6 hours a day (2hrs day time + 4hrs night) x 180 days. Brand new unit delivered, even with the same setting, it seem a lot brighter then the previous unit. Full light thru windows and it feel like watching a tv set.


----------



## RedHotFuzz

Sub__Zero80 said:


> The JMGO u2 after Kickstarter could be a good option also. 4k trilaser tech!


I can’t find this on Kickstarter. Do you have a link?


----------



## veeelad

kcrusty said:


> Mine on 6 hours a day (2hrs day time + 4hrs night) x 180 days. Brand new unit delivered, even with the same setting, it seem a lot brighter then the previous unit. Full light thru windows and it feel like watching a tv set.


Gotcha, thanks! I thought there was a setting I missed that showed the actual lamp usage.


----------



## DunMunro

Chris Majestic reviews the L5:


----------



## ensure

I followed the YouTube screen installation guide. It mentioned a center feet. I don’t see it on my unit. Is it normal?


----------



## m0j0

ensure said:


> I followed the YouTube screen installation guide. It mentioned a center feet. I don’t see it on my unit. Is it normal?


I don't have center feet either. Just four total feet, 2 in front and 2 in back.


----------



## ensure

m0j0 said:


> I don't have center feet either. Just four total feet, 2 in front and 2 in back.


Thanks for verifying for me. One more dumb question. How can I turn off HDR? I cannot see option under picture settings.


----------



## m0j0

ensure said:


> Thanks for verifying for me. One more dumb question. How can I turn off HDR? I cannot see option under picture settings.


Not sure that you can. However, if you use a player like Panasonic 420 or 820 you can run in 4K SDR mode and that will tone map hdr to bt.2020. You could also do something like an HDFury vertex2 with a Sony x800m2 where it will tone map and force everything to use Dolby vision.


----------



## jkcheng122

Does anyone have any experience/feedback on how this projector handles 24p material?


----------



## veeelad

ensure said:


> Thanks for verifying for me. One more dumb question. How can I turn off HDR? I cannot see option under picture settings.


A more affordable option similar to what @m0j0 suggested is an HDFury Dr HDMI 4K. I'm using it to disable HDR and letting my 2019 Shield Pro tone map to SDR.


----------



## ensure

Does any one who received the new rigid 100 inch screen in US can post the screen model number? Mine soft screen model is LTS100AKA-2. I just called Hisense try to figure out how to tell the difference and why people are receiving different type of screen. thanks.


----------



## veeelad

ensure said:


> Does any one who received the new rigid 100 inch screen in US can post the screen model number? Mine soft screen model is LTS100AKA-2. I just called Hisense try to figure out how to tell the difference and why people are receiving different type of screen. thanks.


The hard screen is F100W. Where did you order yours from? Buydig sent me the hard screen and I had to go through Hisense customer service to send me the soft screen.


----------



## RedHotFuzz

veeelad said:


> The hard screen is F100W. Where did you order yours from? Buydig sent me the hard screen and I had to go through Hisense customer service to send me the soft screen.


It's so absurd Hisense doesn't offer a screenless SKU for those who want to "bring their own."


----------



## bubagump

I have 120L5F on order which should be delivered before the end of the week. I have read through this entire thread and truly appreciate all the information shared by everyone.
Once I go through the calibration process of fitting the image on the screen, do I have to repeat the entire process every time the projector is moved a tad bit? I imagine that the projector or the TV stand itself might inadvertently be moved a inch or two during cleaning etc.


----------



## ensure

veeelad said:


> The hard screen is F100W. Where did you order yours from? Buydig sent me the hard screen and I had to go through Hisense customer service to send me the soft screen.


I ordered from Buydig a week ago and got it last Friday. I got soft screen.


----------



## RedHotFuzz

bubagump said:


> Once I go through the calibration process of fitting the image on the screen, do I have to repeat the entire process every time the projector is moved a tad bit? I imagine that the projector or the TV stand itself might inadvertently be moved a inch or two during cleaning etc.


My guess is you absolutely don’t want to inadvertently move the projector after you’ve dialed it in.


----------



## jorgemurillo2012

@ProjectionHead was wondering if this true I'm sure you can't say nothing maybe give us like a wink if this the official price for the new hisense 100L9pro ..and are you able to tell or say anything official if it's still coming out next month? By the way I'm here cuz I'm thinking buying the 120l5f next month hopefully still at this price lol 3499


----------



## ensure

veeelad said:


> The hard screen is F100W. Where did you order yours from? Buydig sent me the hard screen and I had to go through Hisense customer service to send me the soft screen.


And it seems there is another bundle in Buydig to bundle with F100W screen. When you order, did you get this F100W bundle or the regular one?


----------



## nana046

Hi All,

I have bought my laser TV in March 2021 and noticed some small white dot on the screen (middle of the screen). Initially, though some dust, I have cleaned with the cloth (received with the package) but still see the same. Want to check if you guys have a similar issue on your device?

I have raised a ticket with Hisense and waiting for their feedback.


----------



## RedHotFuzz

jorgemurillo2012 said:


> @ProjectionHead was wondering if this true I'm sure you can't say nothing maybe give us like a wink if this the official price for the new hisense 100L9pro ..
> View attachment 3156592


Dang, that thing looks like it’s 4 feet long.


----------



## veeelad

ensure said:


> And it seems there is another bundle in Buydig to bundle with F100W screen. When you order, did you get this F100W bundle or the regular one?


Nope, no bundle. I ordered the regular listing that did not specify what screen was included.


----------



## ensure

Another question. Is it possible to reboot the android tv from settings? 

I have to disable fast boot then turn off TV. Once boot up, turn on fast boot again. 

I had issue with the ARC where it seems all messed up. Need to reboot to fix it. Seems no quick way to force reboot from menu.


----------



## iamholland

I just purchased the 100" Hisense (2020 model) and was reading through this forum. When setting up this unit, it asked me if I wanted to ceiling mount it or keep it on a tv stand. Has anyone here had success mounting it to the ceiling? I'd assume it's quite challenging based on the numerous adjustments required. Is there a mount that someone would recommend? Is anyone aware of any videos that shows this unit be ceiling mounted?

FYI - for those who asked before. I ordered from BuyDig last week and received the order today. It is the soft (not pre-assembled) screen.


----------



## m0j0

iamholland said:


> I just purchased the 100" Hisense (2020 model) and was reading through this forum. When setting up this unit, it asked me if I wanted to ceiling mount it or keep it on a tv stand. Has anyone here had success mounting it to the ceiling? I'd assume it's quite challenging based on the numerous adjustments required. Is there a mount that someone would recommend? Is anyone aware of any videos that shows this unit be ceiling mounted?
> 
> FYI - for those who asked before. I ordered from BuyDig last week and received the order today. It is the soft (not pre-assembled) screen.


I don't think ceiling mount is practical for the reasons you pointed out (micro adjustments would be damn difficult to perform with a ceiling mount).


----------



## iamholland

m0j0 said:


> I don't think ceiling mount is practical for the reasons you pointed out (micro adjustments would be damn difficult to perform with a ceiling mount).


Yeah, that's a fair point. I haven't seen any pictures, videos, or comments from anyone who has done this. There are mounting holes on the unit and there is a setup option for ceiling mounting when you set up the device. I will probably not take the risk to try to do this. I did find a fairly good mount that has many degrees of adjustment I would consider if I ever reconsidered









Amazon.com: Viri,Projector Wall Mount,Extension : 325-740mm (12.80"-29.13") with Universal Mouning Plate,Quickly and Accurately Adjust The Tilt /Swivel/Rotation Angle by ±5°,Suitable for Homes Offices Classroom : Tools & Home Improvement


Amazon.com: Viri,Projector Wall Mount,Extension : 325-740mm (12.80"-29.13") with Universal Mouning Plate,Quickly and Accurately Adjust The Tilt /Swivel/Rotation Angle by ±5°,Suitable for Homes Offices Classroom : Tools & Home Improvement



www.amazon.com


----------



## Ynot22

Hi, I’ve been lurking this forum and just bought the 120 inch version. Just wanted to get some clarification on the screen dimensions. One picture says that it is 118.125 inches wide while the Hisense website says it’s 105.8 inches wide. Can someone tell me the exact overall dimensions of the screen, including the frame?


----------



## bubagump

I just finished assembling the 120 inch screen yesterday and it is about 106 inches wide.
The assembly instruction figures are somewhat unclear and there are small differences in the actual steps you need to take in assembling the 120 inch screen compared to all the videos on YouTube focused on the 100 inch screen.
My package was also missing the paper template and I had to spend another hour figuring out the exact location for the wall mount.



Ynot22 said:


> Hi, I’ve been lurking this forum and just bought the 120 inch version. Just wanted to get some clarification on the screen dimensions. One picture says that it is 118.125 inches wide while the Hisense website says it’s 105.8 inches wide. Can someone tell me the exact overall dimensions of the screen, including the frame?
> View attachment 3157193


----------



## soldiersinx

bubagump said:


> I just finished assembling the 120 inch screen yesterday and it is about 106 inches wide.
> The assembly instruction figures are somewhat unclear and there are small differences in the actual steps you need to take in assembling the 120 inch screen compared to all the videos on YouTube focused on the 100 inch screen.
> My package was also missing the paper template and I had to spend another hour figuring out the exact location for the wall mount.


Mine was missing the paper template also for the 120 inch screen. Went through Hisense support to get a new one, that was somewhat of a pain. I wanted the template so that I wouldn't mess anything up.


----------



## Ynot22

soldiersinx said:


> Mine was missing the paper template also for the 120 inch screen. Went through Hisense support to get a new one, that was somewhat of a pain. I wanted the template so that I wouldn't mess anything up.


Man, that's crazy that it doesn't come with it. How long did it take to get the paper template?


----------



## uwbadgers19

Add me to this list….just opened my 120 inch and can’t find paper template either. 

How did you figure out the mounting distances?


----------



## soldiersinx

Ynot22 said:


> Man, that's crazy that it doesn't come with it. How long did it take to get the paper template?


For some odd reason, I had to go through level 3 or so tech support. From the first time I called/emailed, took about 2 weeks. But once I actually got a competent rep, it was only 3 days from then.


As for the mounting distances, I think standard width between two studs should work.


----------



## bubagump

uwbadgers19 said:


> Add me to this list….just opened my 120 inch and can’t find paper template either.
> 
> How did you figure out the mounting distances?


I measured 70.25 inches from top of the stand to the top screw hole of the wall mount. You have a wide range for the width and can be flexible. I had studs on both sides 28 inches each from the center of the screen.


----------



## jorgemurillo2012

if yall get any more discount coupons for the 120L5F on buydig let me know


----------



## redcrow240

Hey guys, 

can someone with the 120 inch screen please provide the width and height dimensions!!!?? As you can see there appears to be a huge discrepancy in the attached two versions that I and others have found online. If someone can confirm each measurement including distance from wall etc. That would be even better  super excited to order this but the height just doesn’t make sense….


----------



## oscarberke

bubagump said:


> I just finished assembling the 120 inch screen yesterday and it is about 106 inches wide.
> The assembly instruction figures are somewhat unclear and there are small differences in the actual steps you need to take in assembling the 120 inch screen compared to all the videos on YouTube focused on the 100 inch screen.
> My package was also missing the paper template and I had to spend another hour figuring out the exact location for the wall mount.


How is the brightness of 120l5f? I was thinking it looses a little over the 100, since its essentially the same projector but with a different fixed focal point. How is it in ambient light, anywhere near close to what a QLED tv 75 tv can give?
Also can you post what steps you had to take differently?


----------



## ensure

HDMI CEC question. I have shield TV connect to Pioneer receiver and then connect to Hisense.when watching from shield, it seems I’m not able to use remote to control the volume. It was fine when I was using LG tv. Anyone having same issue and know how to fix it?


----------



## kcrusty

nana046 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have bought my laser TV in March 2021 and noticed some small white dot on the screen (middle of the screen). Initially, though some dust, I have cleaned with the cloth (received with the package) but still see the same. Want to check if you guys have a similar issue on your device?
> 
> I have raised a ticket with Hisense and waiting for their feedback.


Yes I had the same issue. Hisense sent in a brand new replacement unit. White dot happen when a tiny mirror inside DLP chip got stuck. Took about a week to get the replacement.


----------



## bubagump

oscarberke said:


> How is the brightness of 120l5f? I was thinking it looses a little over the 100, since its essentially the same projector but with a different fixed focal point. How is it in ambient light, anywhere near close to what a QLED tv 75 tv can give?
> Also can you post what steps you had to take differently?


It's bright enough to watch during daytime but doesn't seem as bright as a regular old LED TV. I dont have a OLED to compare but I would expect it to be not as bright as the OLED. Not sure how 120l5f compares to 100l5f in terms of brightness.
I forget the differences but they were minor. I just wish they would improve the illustrations in the assembly manual.


----------



## bubagump

For those wanting to use Logitech harmony remote, 120L5F is not in the database but 100L5F is and works well for both of them.


----------



## oscarberke

bubagump said:


> It's bright enough to watch during daytime but doesn't seem as bright as a regular old LED TV. I dont have a OLED to compare but I would expect it to be not as bright as the OLED. Not sure how 120l5f compares to 100l5f in terms of brightness.
> I forget the differences but they were minor. I just wish they would improve the illustrations in the assembly manual.


Sorry, I meant Q LED, not OLED. But even knowing its not as bright as a regular old edge lit plain LED is kind of a bummer. I guess not for movies but for sports and TV shows... Also, there is essentially no difference except for the factory calibration of the lens shift for a fixed screen size of 120" to be in focus and also the brightness to be same with the larger image.


----------



## m0j0

BuyDig has these on sale again...









100" Hisense L5 Series 4K Android Smart HDR Projector Laser TV $2399 + 2.5% SD Cashback + Free S/H & More


Update: This deal is available again. BuyDig has select Hisense L5F Laser TV Projectors on sale below when you apply promo code KTR2 in your cart. Slickdeals Cashback is available for this store (P ...




slickdeals.net


----------



## jorgemurillo2012

m0j0 said:


> BuyDig has these on sale again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100" Hisense L5 Series 4K Android Smart HDR Projector Laser TV $2399 + 2.5% SD Cashback + Free S/H & More
> 
> 
> Update: This deal is available again. BuyDig has select Hisense L5F Laser TV Projectors on sale below when you apply promo code KTR2 in your cart. Slickdeals Cashback is available for this store (P ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slickdeals.net


aaaww man i missed the deal


----------



## jorgemurillo2012

any thoughts bout whats a better projector Hisense 120L5F VS Epson LS500


----------



## RedHotFuzz

jorgemurillo2012 said:


> any thoughts bout whats a better projector Hisense 120L5F VS Epson LS500


I eliminated the Epson from my consideration list based merely on its poor throw ratio. For a 120" image the front of the Epson is a massive 35" from the screen. That's almost 8" more than the Hisense. I also don't care for the periscope hump on top of the Epson.


----------



## jorgemurillo2012

RedHotFuzz said:


> I eliminated the Epson from my consideration list based merely on its poor throw ratio. For a 120" image the front of the Epson is a massive 35" from the screen. That's almost 8" more than the Hisense. I also don't care for the periscope hump on top of the Epson.


True but that brightness looks really good and lag only 16 compare to 50 or higher 🤔 and you can adjust the size of the screen..


----------



## davy2

I just finish installing the bundled 120" screen (Elite Starbright CLR) for the 120L5F, which I received last week. Just now played some 4k material on it in the middle of the afternoon, with lots of ambient light, and it still looks fantastic. However, the colors seemed washed out, so I temporarily set it to vivid picture mode (I know, I know, don't hate me, it's just temporary until I can calibrate it). But it did improve the color dramatically.
Projector is 12 7/8 inches from the wall, which the manual specifies.
Aside from missing the all important paper mounting template, I discovered today, as I assembled the screen, they forgot to drill some of the holes for the outer frame. And the holes for the corner covers. Hisense quality control needs work big time. I opened a case about the missing template, but don't hold much hope of getting it soon or ever. For something like this product, there's no excuse for missing screw holes. Even one missing hole is a serious problem. Anyhow, I drilled the holes myself, sweating bullets the whole time as I had already installed the screen material. As far as screen height, 70.25" from top of a/v stand to top hole in mounting brackets worked.
I just cannot get the picture to fit the screen yet. The picture is too wide on the top and runs off the screen.
Anyone who owns the 120" model have any tips or tricks for making the picture fit the screen?


----------



## jorgemurillo2012

davy2 said:


> I just finish installing the bundled 120" screen (Elite Starbright CLR) for the 120L5F, which I received last week. Just now played some 4k material on it in the middle of the afternoon, with lots of ambient light, and it still looks fantastic. However, the colors seemed washed out, so I temporarily set it to vivid picture mode (I know, I know, don't hate me, it's just temporary until I can calibrate it). But it did improve the color dramatically.
> Projector is 12 7/8 inches from the wall, which the manual specifies.
> Aside from missing the all important paper mounting template, I discovered today, as I assembled the screen, they forgot to drill some of the holes for the outer frame. And the holes for the corner covers. Hisense quality control needs work big time. I opened a case about the missing template, but don't hold much hope of getting it soon or ever. For something like this product, there's no excuse for missing screw holes. Even one missing hole is a serious problem. Anyhow, I drilled the holes myself, sweating bullets the whole time as I had already installed the screen material. As far as screen height, 70.25" from top of a/v stand to top hole in mounting brackets worked.
> I just cannot get the picture to fit the screen yet. The picture is too wide on the top and runs off the screen.
> Anyone who owns the 120" model have any tips or tricks for making the picture fit the screen?


Any pics?


----------



## davy2

jorgemurillo2012 said:


> Any pics?


Not yet, but managed to make everything fit nicely by adjusting the feet, projector distance, and adjustment of the screen using the height adjustment rods.


----------



## YOUNG1MATE

I have just set up my 100 inch screen and have so much light bouncing off my screen it distracting. Had anyone had this issue and knows how to fix it?


----------



## RedHotFuzz

YOUNG1MATE said:


> I have just set up my 100 inch screen and have so much light bouncing off my screen it distracting. Had anyone had this issue and knows how to fix it?
> View attachment 3163570


This is endemic to the crap fresnel screen included with the 100” projector.


----------



## iamholland

Has anyone had any booting issues? I have the 100L5 and it worked well for a few weeks. The only changes have been a software update and me hooking a PS4 to it. I get a scrambled screen or sometimes it takes forever to boot. Unplugging and plugging it back in usually fixes it.


----------



## soldiersinx

iamholland said:


> Has anyone had any booting issues? I have the 100L5 and it worked well for a few weeks. The only changes have been a software update and me hooking a PS4 to it. I get a scrambled screen or sometimes it takes forever to boot. Unplugging and plugging it back in usually fixes it.
> View attachment 3164259


Have you tried factory reset?


----------



## iamholland

soldiersinx said:


> Have you tried factory reset?


No, but was thinking of doing that next. That usually works on other devices after several software updates so I should give it a try. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## soldiersinx

iamholland said:


> No, but was thinking of doing that next. That usually works on other devices after several software updates so I should give it a try. Thanks for the tip.


These Android tvs are closer to phones lol. You eventually have to do a full power down or factory reset every so often. I clear the cache often and try limiting installed/running programs.

Are you using the built in apps or your PlayStation?


----------



## iamholland

soldiersinx said:


> These Android tvs are closer to phones lol. You eventually have to do a full power down or factory reset every so often. I clear the cache often and try limiting installed/running programs.
> 
> Are you using the built in apps or your PlayStation?


Good feedback. I've been using the built in Android TV software and apps. Maybe I should use the PS4 or external Chromecast? That said, the problem isn't with the apps, it happens the very first few seconds of booting up.


----------



## m0j0

iamholland said:


> Good feedback. I've been using the built in Android TV software and apps. Maybe I should use the PS4 or external Chromecast? That said, the problem isn't with the apps, it happens the very first few seconds of booting up.


I use an Nvidia Shield. It's much more reliable and responsive. I have my remote set to switch to hdmi 1 on power on so I rarely ever even see the built in Android TV on the HiSense.


----------



## CONAN THE BARBARIAN

Hello everyone.
I write from Spain.
It has been a pleasant surprise to find this forum in which to find some information about the Laser TV HE120L5 120". I have been researching for several months and there is very little information, especially if you are looking for comparisons with other options such as OPTOMA CINEMAX P2, which is my other option (although in Spain only the OPTOMA ALR 101 screen of 100 is sold")
With regard to the HISENSE of 120", here it is announced that the screen is "Screen Type: Fresnel Lenses Technology & Black /White Lenticular Technology", but from what I have read in the post, and in the links, it can only be of one type: either Fresnel or Lenticular.
Here are my questions in case anyone knows:

Can it be both Fresnel and Lenticular? That would mean that a different product is distributed here
Do you recommend (at the same price) the combination of OPTOMA CINEMAX P2 or the HISENSE HE120L5 120"?
Thanks a lot


----------



## gomel

any recommendations for motorized ALR screen for hisense 120" laser TV ?
thanks
PS. my original screen didn't come with paper template


----------



## duckydan

YOUNG1MATE said:


> I have just set up my 100 inch screen and have so much light bouncing off my screen it distracting. Had anyone had this issue and knows how to fix it?
> View attachment 3163570


I had this issue and called Hisense. They sent me the screen that you need to assemble which is light years better. The brightness is improved and no more reflections. The downside is that it hangs lower so now my stand is slightly too big so I lose just under and inch on the bottom left and right. It’s level but my stand is too high and the screen doesn’t go any higher. I may get a different stand but with most movies being widescreen anyway with cropped top and bottom it’s negligible. In the end I’ll take that over the reflections any day.


----------



## gomel

need to sell my screen LTS120AFA in South Florida. I got it w/o paper template and I have cats, so to prevent screen from scratching , I decided to go with folding vividstorm projector s pro screen.
Any idea how much is LTS120AFA? I only open box to check that template is missing , and closed again.
thanks


----------



## duckydan

The screen isn’t sold separately so you’d have to find someone with a use for that specific ALR screen. You could probably compare it to other ALR screens in price range so ballpark anywhere from $500-$1200… not sure how cats would scratch a wall mounted screen 3’ off the ground (if not higher)… plus Hisense would send you the template free via FedEx pretty much overnight if requested.


----------



## gomel

duckydan said:


> The screen isn’t sold separately so you’d have to find someone with a use for that specific ALR screen. You could probably compare it to other ALR screens in price range so ballpark anywhere from $500-$1200… not sure how cats would scratch a wall mounted screen 3’ off the ground (if not higher)… plus Hisense would send you the template free via FedEx pretty much overnight if requested.


I just got of the phone w/hisense, they said they will send me template. 
I built projector stand out of 4 Besta storage units from Ikea.
my cats(3) always like to sit next to TV screen or projector screen and watch movies and scratch 
in previous house I used painted projection screen , but for ALR paint is not working (I guess).
here is my setup









thanks for price #'s


----------



## duckydan

Lol my projector stand is an Ike’s kitchen cabinet shell. It’s a good go-to. When they sent me the initial hard screen it was too low to my floor on any stand I could find and that was only 10” off ground if I put it on it’s side and sealed it.
That said it may be worth looking at especially to save money on the pull up screen. The projector is pretty wide/long and the screen is still several inches back and in front of it so it may be far enough away from the cats… or you have a crazy cat that sees the Tom & Jerry movie and jumps at the screen nails first lol.
Either way good luck.


----------



## ProjectionHead

get ready for an info drop on the new Hisense trichroma RGB unit early next week: Hisense L9 Tri-Chroma RGB Laser 4k UST Projector


----------



## Golfer303

duckydan said:


> Another question… see this posted earlier in the thread but no result. I have a fire stick 4K and an Nvidia Shield Pro. If I run the on-projector apps, I get DD+ audio with no issue. If I run audio through my shield or my fire stick, I have to set it to Dolby Digital 5.1 and it doesn’t do DD+ so no compressed atmos. It wouldn’t be bad, but the on-board apps are sluggish and if I stream anything UHD from a higher resolution source it can’t keep up and frequently buffers. Has anyone figured out the ARC settings on this?


I guess this isn't resolvable at all eh? I might have to return the projector then as my sonos arc cannot be returned...


----------



## DunMunro

Golfer303 said:


> I guess this isn't resolvable at all eh? I might have to return the projector then as my sonos arc cannot be returned...


Would this help;



Amazon.com



You can use the ARC on the switch.


----------



## Golfer303

DunMunro said:


> Would this help;
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> You can use the ARC on the switch.


Oh... Hmm. So the hisense on hdmi 2, and the sonos on the hdmi1?


----------



## DunMunro

Golfer303 said:


> Oh... Hmm. So the hisense on hdmi 2, and the sonos on the hdmi1?


That should do it. Out A= ARC. Out B to projector.


----------



## Golfer303

DunMunro said:


> That should do it.


Might have to try. Thanks! Just gotta find something similar available on Amazon prime Canada


----------



## Mrguan007

bjanssen said:


> This is just a cheap amazon strip light for $30 because I wasn't convinced I would like it. I do somewhat regret it because even though it allows me to set exact colours (e.g. 133 units of green, 240 units of red, 4 units of blue, etc) the quality of the LEDs are poor enough that I really struggle to get what I feel is a neutral, 6500K white. I would have liked to have purchased something from MediaLight Canada | 6500K Bias Lighting with the MediaLight Bias Light but they didn't have anything long enough to make it all the way around the screen. My current plan is to fine tune the light strip when I get my XRite calibrator and if I can't get anything I'm happy with upgrade to a better light strip.
> 
> 
> It looks fantastic, but don't forget the colour gamut on this projector is just above REC709. The Sammy gets most of the way to BT2020. The colours here still look really vibrant and great, but they're not even remotely in the same league.
> 
> I am using the Grandview Dynamique 100". Another limitation of this projector is that it can only do 100" with pin sharp focus. If you move it out to 120" you have no ability to adjust the focus (unless you rip it apart like this guy).


How did you add the LED strips where it doesn’t reflect a ton of dots on the wall? Did you have the led strips face outward?


----------



## bjanssen

Mrguan007 said:


> How did you add the LED strips where it doesn’t reflect a ton of dots on the wall? Did you have the led strips face outward?


No they are angled toward the wall, they have been dimmed appropriately (using the Spears & Munsil bias light brightness pattern) so that probably helps. You don't want the bias light to be too bright otherwise you can't see dark level detail, you don't want the bias light too dim otherwise dark scenes look grey.


----------



## soldiersinx

Had anyone have this issue with hooking up to an avr?









I have the 120l5f, Onkyo TX-RZ50, and a Panasonic ub420. I messaged Onkyo and after a couple emails, they told me to contact Hisense.


----------



## bjanssen

soldiersinx said:


> Had anyone have this issue with hooking up to an avr?
> View attachment 3173763
> 
> 
> I have the 120l5f, Onkyo TX-RZ50, and a Panasonic ub420. I messaged Onkyo and after a couple emails, they told me to contact Hisense.


That's definitely the Onkyo throwing that message up, not the Hisense. Either way the Hisense doesn't do Dolby Vision so you should probably just disable that at the source.


----------



## soldiersinx

bjanssen said:


> That's definitely the Onkyo throwing that message up, not the Hisense. Either way the Hisense doesn't do Dolby Vision so you should probably just disable that at the source.


I've already disabled it in the avr. It's a minor annoyance having to press ok Everytime. I can bypass it with the harmony, but still.

I will contact Hisense, I already contacted Onkyo and after their trouble shooting, that was their solution. Just waiting for one of them to tell me to contact Panasonic.


----------



## bjanssen

soldiersinx said:


> I've already disabled it in the avr. It's a minor annoyance having to press ok Everytime. I can bypass it with the harmony, but still.
> 
> I will contact Hisense, I already contacted Onkyo and after their trouble shooting, that was their solution. Just waiting for one of them to tell me to contact Panasonic.


Yeah by source I meant jump into the Panasonic menus and just disable it (I'm assuming that's possible). Then the Onkyo will stop complaining.


----------



## soldiersinx

bjanssen said:


> Yeah by source I meant jump into the Panasonic menus and just disable it (I'm assuming that's possible). Then the Onkyo will stop complaining.


I have it doing the hdr-sdr conversion tone map thing. The 420 doesn't do dolby vision either. I'll double check all the settings again.


----------



## Riskyaks

This might sound way too much future planning. I am planning to get the 120 inch version. However, will only be able to actually use it in about 6 months (moving and setting up house) but the deal prices now are really good and fit my budget well(~$3k). Does it make sense to purchase it now and keep it boxed up for 6m to get the deal or just buy it later when I am ready to use it ? Don’t want to be paying the full price in the future. Way off topic but your thoughts are appreciated!


----------



## DunMunro

Riskyaks said:


> This might sound way too much future planning. I am planning to get the 120 inch version. However, will only be able to actually use it in about 6 months (moving and setting up house) but the deal prices now are really good and fit my budget well(~$3k). Does it make sense to purchase it now and keep it boxed up for 6m to get the deal or just buy it later when I am ready to use it ? Don’t want to be paying the full price in the future. Way off topic but your thoughts are appreciated!


Purchase it now, but be sure to test it ASAP, during the allowable return period.


----------



## Deaf-Forever

Riskyaks said:


> This might sound way too much future planning. I am planning to get the 120 inch version. However, will only be able to actually use it in about 6 months (moving and setting up house) but the deal prices now are really good and fit my budget well(~$3k). Does it make sense to purchase it now and keep it boxed up for 6m to get the deal or just buy it later when I am ready to use it ? Don’t want to be paying the full price in the future. Way off topic but your thoughts are appreciated!


Only way to lock in pricing is to spend the money now. Who knows where or even if it will be available in 6 months.


----------



## bjanssen

Who knows where tech will be or what new products will be available in 6 months? I would wait personally. This projector is only getting older, it's not going to go up in price drastically.


----------



## jbnpaul

Riskyaks said:


> This might sound way too much future planning. I am planning to get the 120 inch version. However, will only be able to actually use it in about 6 months (moving and setting up house) but the deal prices now are really good and fit my budget well(~$3k). Does it make sense to purchase it now and keep it boxed up for 6m to get the deal or just buy it later when I am ready to use it ? Don’t want to be paying the full price in the future. Way off topic but your thoughts are appreciated!


No reason to purchase now if you are not going to use it.

This projector is already out of date. There are a bunch of three laser protectors that are available/ will be available. 
There are new laser protectors from jvc while nx5 is still in production( they are not in this price range but will keep prices in check)
New Epson projectors are going to be available ( there is a high chance these will be around this price since Epson currently leads 3k market)
Black Friday - I expect older generation projectors to be discounted this time since new versions are hitting the market


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duckydan

Riskyaks said:


> This might sound way too much future planning. I am planning to get the 120 inch version. However, will only be able to actually use it in about 6 months (moving and setting up house) but the deal prices now are really good and fit my budget well(~$3k). Does it make sense to purchase it now and keep it boxed up for 6m to get the deal or just buy it later when I am ready to use it ? Don’t want to be paying the full price in the future. Way off topic but your thoughts are appreciated!


While I love the projector, I'd consider waiting a few months as you can likely get it cheaper Black Friday or get one of the newer tri-laser models on sale. That said, $2,200 for the 100" or $2,700 for the 120" is a great price. The tri-laser models seem to be a little bit brighter and do a little better with HDR, but if your room is not too bright this may be fine. I constantly live in a state of "I should have waited" so three months later seeing some of the new models for just a little more irks me, but at the same time my family loves it so I can't really complain all that much.


----------



## Deaf-Forever

duckydan said:


> While I love the projector, I'd consider waiting a few months as you can likely get it cheaper Black Friday or get one of the newer tri-laser models on sale. That said, $2,200 for the 100" or $2,700 for the 120" is a great price. The tri-laser models seem to be a little bit brighter and do a little better with HDR, but if your room is not too bright this may be fine. I constantly live in a state of "I should have waited" so three months later seeing some of the new models for just a little more irks me, but at the same time my family loves it so I can't really complain all that much.


2,700.00? For the complete package?


----------



## duckydan

sorry 2800 (2799)... 120" Hisense 120L5F 4K UHD HDR Ultra-Short Throw Laser Projector w/ 120" ALR Screen - Page 3 (slickdeals.net)

It's "off-sale" now, but if you e-mail them they honor it. BuyDig / Beach Camera are the same company and are authorized sellers.


----------



## Deaf-Forever

duckydan said:


> sorry 2800 (2799)... 120" Hisense 120L5F 4K UHD HDR Ultra-Short Throw Laser Projector w/ 120" ALR Screen - Page 3 (slickdeals.net)
> 
> It's "off-sale" now, but if you e-mail them they honor it. BuyDig / Beach Camera are the same company and are authorized sellers.


Interesting. Looks to be new as well. They have open box on eBay for 2500 right now. Almost no warranty though so its not worth it to me.


----------



## rkasko54

duckydan said:


> sorry 2800 (2799)... 120" Hisense 120L5F 4K UHD HDR Ultra-Short Throw Laser Projector w/ 120" ALR Screen - Page 3 (slickdeals.net)
> 
> It's "off-sale" now, but if you e-mail them they honor it. BuyDig / Beach Camera are the same company and are authorized sellers.


----------



## rkasko54

I've got a Hisense 120l5f for sale if anyone is interested. Projector only. Having to go down in size room is too small. If interested email me at [email protected]. 2200.00 including shipping.


----------



## fanisnyc

duckydan said:


> And you thought I was crazy after my first post about calibration settings... it's infuriating lol. Spend a ton of time inputting the settings only to have to re-do it. I kept thinking it was deleting them but when I would go into my DVR app for example the settings would be there. Very annoying.
> 
> As for alignment... I actually could not get auto-geometric correction to work at all in a way that I would be OK with. Maybe it's because I used to align ceiling mounted projectors at work but the manual mode was the best for me... get it close and then go at it.
> 
> I don't have a buzzing but you can hear the fan on quiet scenes... not an issue since it's a projector and expected. Three issues I have with the 100" hard screen that may not exist on the 120" though.
> 1) There is a slight light border that appears outside of the screen. A very slim half inch border around the picture. I did the geometric correction and have it framed flawlessly, but about 3" away from the screen there is this border. Even if I shrink the image, it still appears expanded. I've seen it in some youtube videos as well. I'm going to get some border LED lights and that should go away.
> 
> 2) Reflections off of the screen! My wife calls it "mood lighting" as anything we are watching reflects to the ceiling above. I'm hoping the strip lights get rid of this as well.
> 
> 3) Hockey looks HORRIBLE. It could be the NBCSN feed but watching a game the other night had me feeling motion sick. It's the only thing I've watched that looked that bad. Watched an old football game on NFL Net, an NBA playoff game, and a MLB game (well a few minutes of each) without issue, but hockey was horrible. It's the only thing I go upstairs to the "small" 55" tv to watch.
> 
> Otherwise I am extremely happy with this.


Did you manage to.fix the white spill around the screen? I got theb88" and have the same.issue. no matter what I can't make it go away


----------



## fanisnyc

brid0! said:


> Thanks I appreciate the suggestion. I'm just gutted right now. The thing is, before the screen went up we tested the projector and the image was great just onto the wall. It's as if the screen is magnifying the light onto the ceiling. I spoke to a Hisense guy earlier who's asked me to send him some pictures and videos of the issue as he wasn't aware of the problem. The thought of boxing everything back up and trying to send it back fills me with dread so I may look at a way of dampening the reflections. I don't know if even putting an led strip light round the screen would help mask it a bit or as you say build something to block the light above the screen. It just beggars belief that they can sell this screen and charge more for it when it is flawed like this. Thanks again,
> 
> Brian.


Did you find a solution? I have the same.issue along with a white spill around the frame on the 88" one


----------



## fanisnyc

Hey guys. Got the 88" inches one. I know it's too small for a projector but I got a very good deal and I live in a studio in London and that's all the wall can fit due to a stupid doorbell being placed on the wall. 

Now I love the image as well the sound coming from the screen but I do get the reflections you all talking about. On the left side which is understandable due to the wall being too close and on the ceiling which is a high one..that bother me much really. 

What bothers me big time at night is the white light spill around the frame. I tried to repositioned the projector spent like two hours - not an expert though - and I can't seem.ti get rid off it. Any ideas? Or how I could eliminate it ? Or there is no chance? 

I.also red led lights can help - which I ordered and coming today..is there something I should.pay attention in terms of installing them.and their placement? 

I am.a newbie so please excuse my ignorance but at the same.time I it's.awesome learning all this new thing s

✌🏻


----------



## fanisnyc




----------



## jorgemurillo2012

fanisnyc said:


> Did you find a solution? I have the same.issue along with a white spill around the frame on the 88" one


seems like you guys got the hard fresnal screen.. the soft one screen dont have that issue.


----------



## jorgemurillo2012

fanisnyc said:


> View attachment 3185583


sum LED lights will help and make a big difference.


----------



## fanisnyc

jorgemurillo2012 said:


> sum LED lights will help and make a big difference.


Thanks just ordered them. Is there any particular way to place them or just behind the screen ?


----------



## bjanssen

fanisnyc said:


> Thanks just ordered them. Is there any particular way to place them or just behind the screen ?


I just stuck the strips to the back of the screen. This doesn't remove the issue by the way, it just makes them harder to notice. See my old post for some photos: UST Hisense 100L5F review


----------



## fanisnyc

bjanssen said:


> I just stuck the strips to the back of the screen. This doesn't remove the issue by the way, it just makes them harder to notice. See my old post for some photos: UST Hisense 100L5F review


Cool thanks for sharing! I read that the led lights Aldon might make the blacks look darker so that's also good! Were you getting the same white spill light around the screen like I did?


----------



## duckydan

Agree with what @jorgemurillo2012 said... had that issue a lot with the hard screen and it went completely away once I got the soft matte screen. When I had the hard screen (before Hisense replaced it), I put lights on the side so of the screen (along the frame) so when they glowed it would shine towards the wall and would have the effect I wanted on the lighting... depending on how strong they are, behind the screen it may not fully cover the annoying white box.


----------



## bjanssen

fanisnyc said:


> Cool thanks for sharing! I read that the led lights Aldon might make the blacks look darker so that's also good! Were you getting the same white spill light around the screen like I did?


Yes, everyone gets that 1cm/1inch strip of light that sits just outside the screen dimensions. Just the nature of the texas instruments chip. The reflections you are seeing on the wall and roof are because you have the hard screen. Those don't exist with the soft screen.


----------



## fanisnyc

bjanssen said:


> Yes, everyone gets that 1cm/1inch strip of light that sits just outside the screen dimensions. Just the nature of the texas instruments chip. The reflections you are seeing on the wall and roof are because you have the hard screen. Those don't exist with the soft screen.


Thanks! From my understanding the 88" with the sonic sound only works with the hard/solid screen as sound also comes out of it


----------



## lattiboy

Well, just ordered the 120” with the soft screen for $2500 at BUYDIG. There’s also 4% cash back if you use the Slickdeals extension. Got a feeling a lot of other people will be showing up in this thread in a week or so!

Had the LG HU810P long throw for a few weeks, but I got a defective unit and couldn’t find a screen I was happy with (laser speckle is a real issue with all non-white screens and that PJ), so I returned it. PQ was extraordinary, but even on a very smooth Qualgear .9 gray screen I saw speckle in red and orange scenes which was terribly distracting.

The $2500 package seems like an absolutely *insane* deal considering the 120” Aeon screen is $1200 by itself! If I don’t like the PJ I feel confident I could sell it and keep the screen with very little money lost.

Trying to work out a solution for my center channel, but I have a lot of space and 9’ ceilings so I should be good. My media shelf is almost exactly the right height and depth from what I can surmise.

Can anybody with the 120” tell me the EXACT measurements from the wall (not the screen) to the rear of the PJ facing the viewer? I think it’s around 23” but all the info I see is for the 100”, and there is shockingly little documentation for the 120.

PS it’s wild how Hisense has switched screens so many times on the 100”. I have watched practically every review online and it’s completely random what screen is included. The Starbright seems to be a leading mid-tier ALR screen, which is what sealed the deal for me.


----------



## fanisnyc

fanisnyc said:


> Thanks! From my understanding the 88" with the sonic sound only works with the hard/solid screen as sound also comes out of it


Big difference with the led lights - thanks guys !


----------



## soldiersinx

lattiboy said:


> Well, just ordered the 120” with the soft screen for $2500 at BUYDIG. There’s also 4% cash back if you use the Slickdeals extension. Got a feeling a lot of other people will be showing up in this thread in a week or so!
> 
> Had the LG HU810P long throw for a few weeks, but I got a defective unit and couldn’t find a screen I was happy with (laser speckle is a real issue with all non-white screens and that PJ), so I returned it. PQ was extraordinary, but even on a very smooth Qualgear .9 gray screen I saw speckle in red and orange scenes which was terribly distracting.
> 
> The $2500 package seems like an absolutely *insane* deal considering the 120” Aeon screen is $1200 by itself! If I don’t like the PJ I feel confident I could sell it and keep the screen with very little money lost.
> 
> Trying to work out a solution for my center channel, but I have a lot of space and 9’ ceilings so I should be good. My media shelf is almost exactly the right height and depth from what I can surmise.
> 
> Can anybody with the 120” tell me the EXACT measurements from the wall (not the screen) to the rear of the PJ facing the viewer? I think it’s around 23” but all the info I see is for the 100”, and there is shockingly little documentation for the 120.
> 
> PS it’s wild how Hisense has switched screens so many times on the 100”. I have watched practically every review online and it’s completely random what screen is included. The Starbright seems to be a leading mid-tier ALR screen, which is what sealed the deal for me.


That is an awesome price. I paid $3000 back in May for the 120l5f. Check these two threads out:








Lesser of two evils: UST projector + center channel...


I'm looking to bring my HT setup into the modern age, despite the fact my trusty 58" Panasonic plasma refuses to die. My floorplan demands an UST projector setup, which of course introduces a center channel speaker dilemma, since the projector will occupy the same horizontal plane as the CC...




www.avsforum.com













Center Channel Speaker Placement with UST projector


I recently picked up an UST projector that I am using with a 100" screen (ignore the bad projector alignment, I just set it in place for now as I am getting carpet installed next week.) and I am trying to figure out how I can place my center channel without blocking my projector. The only idea...




www.avsforum.com


----------



## jorgemurillo2012

fanisnyc said:


> Big difference with the led lights - thanks guys !
> 
> View attachment 3186081


looks hella good =)


----------



## lattiboy

A few questions:

1) Can anybody tell me how big the velvet bezel is on the 120” screen? I’d like to avoid using the led strips, but don’t want to deal with the white border. Can it be absorbed by the frame on the soft screen 120”?

2) for HDR would an HD Fury and Apple TV be a good combo for tonemapping? Is it okay without this? My LG 810p was horrible with an unadjustable HDR tone map and I’d like to avoid that. Currently use a Roku Ultra.


----------



## fanisnyc

bjanssen said:


> Yes, everyone gets that 1cm/1inch strip of light that sits just outside the screen dimensions. Just the nature of the texas instruments chip. The reflections you are seeing on the wall and roof are because you have the hard screen. Those don't exist with the soft screen.


Sorry missed your comment before. So that white light around the screen not talking about the reflection but the spill light is something that everyone gets? I thought I have a defective unit


----------



## lattiboy

Holy Moses! Just picked my 120l5f up from FedEx today and I’ve done a very rough set up. I don’t have time to mount the proper screen that came with it, so this is on a *cheap Qualgear gray screen with .9 gain*. As you can see, my stand is about an inch two high as it is, so there is a small missing bit at the bottom of the screen.

I am just coming from an LG HU810P, Which is no slouch and a dual laser model. I used that projector on this exact screen, and I must say the Hisense looks much better in daylight. Additionally, with my very limited daylight testing this handles HDR vastly better and there is not a single bit of laser speckle! I returned the LG because of those two issues and I’m incredibly relieved. Also, no laser whine! I’m extremely sensitive to high pitched sound.

I didn’t think people would quite believe how bright the room I’m using this it is, so I took two pictures. The first picture below is a close-up of the screen, and the second picture is a panorama of my converted garage (which is a hot mess as I’m redoing everything)




















I simply can’t believe how good this looks on a .9 gain non-ALR screen! I will be Mounting the new screen this weekend and will update with new photos, But in all honesty I think I would be perfectly fine with this $300 screen I got from Lowe’s……


----------



## lattiboy

Well holy hell, I would never ask someone else to put together that screen. My best friend is a master carpenter and a site supervisor for one of the most high-end construction firms in the country. He and I spent almost 3 hours getting everything just right. The idea that an unexperienced person or two would pull this off with any regularity is absurd.

AT ANY RATE!

The screen is dark magic. I think it may actually be some eldritch spell. This picture is matching exactly what I see on my iPhone 12 Pro:










6 overhead lights at medium brightness, as well as a super reflective ceiling (that’s not the screen issue others have had, I just have shiny ceiling paint!)

There is practically no loss in picture quality between lights on and lights off. Black levels are very acceptable with some tweaking. Practically indistinguishable from an LED TV. Absolutely thrilled.

If anybody has some gamma calibration settings I would appreciate it. I think that’s probably the last bit I have to tweak.


----------



## soldiersinx

lattiboy said:


> Well holy hell, I would never ask someone else to put together that screen. My best friend is a master carpenter and a site supervisor for one of the most high-end construction firms in the country. He and I spent almost 3 hours getting everything just right. The idea that an unexperienced person or two would pull this off with any regularity is absurd.
> 
> AT ANY RATE!
> 
> The screen is dark magic. I think it may actually be some eldritch spell. This picture is matching exactly what I see on my iPhone 12 Pro:
> 
> View attachment 3188881
> 
> 
> 6 overhead lights at medium brightness, as well as a super reflective ceiling (that’s not the screen issue others have had, I just have shiny ceiling paint!)
> 
> There is practically no loss in picture quality between lights on and lights off. Black levels are very acceptable with some tweaking. Practically indistinguishable from an LED TV. Absolutely thrilled.
> 
> If anybody has some gamma calibration settings I would appreciate it. I think that’s probably the last bit I have to tweak.











UST Hisense 100L5F review


Before I got mine, I was thinking I would need to build some sort of custom enclosure for the screen and line with black velvet to contain the reflections. I got you.....




www.avsforum.com





I didn't think the install was that bad. But then again, I just have watched every single install video on YouTube and read the manual so many times before mine even arrived.

I would also enable Android developer mode and set the transitions, animation, etc to 0.5x. makes the ui feel a little snappier.


----------



## lattiboy

soldiersinx said:


> UST Hisense 100L5F review
> 
> 
> Before I got mine, I was thinking I would need to build some sort of custom enclosure for the screen and line with black velvet to contain the reflections. I got you.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.avsforum.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think the install was that bad. But then again, I just have watched every single install video on YouTube and read the manual so many times before mine even arrived.
> 
> I would also enable Android developer mode and set the transitions, animation, etc to 0.5x. makes the ui feel a little snappier.


I think it was a lot our nerves knowing this is a $1500 screen and if you mess up the framing it explicitly isn’t covered by the warranty. Also, the outer frame was a total nightmare to get flush at the corners.

At any rate, I think the main things that are making me happy are:

1) No laser speckle! I’m very sensitive to it and my HU810P I returned and the Samsung I saw a demo of we’re absolute nightmares for it

2) good HDR tone mapping! Again, LG and Samsung have miserable mapping. Somehow Hisense runs circles around them in this regard

3) The screen is just wild to me. I’m sitting her in disbelief this isn’t an actual television

4) Not silent, but it’s a very easy on the ears low hum that disappears once you have any sound going. No laser whine! 

5) Bright HDR content is stunningly good. I was watching Blue Planet II and it was every bit as good as the HU810P, which shouldn’t be the case.

Things that I don’t like:

1) The picture settings constantly change for seemingly no reason. I’ve disabled all the auto content stuff and it will still randomly be on a new picture setting without me having changed anything. And I know HDR has its own picture modes, but I’m talking from menu to movie it will constantly be in a random scene. Any help there is really appreciated!

2) Black levels are sometimes really good, sometimes total trash. No idea what that’s about and dimming the laser power only has a marginal effect. Contrast setting behaves weirdly.

3) The speakers are meh. Certainly better than just about any TV, but not great compared to other USTs I’ve seen.

4) No eARC is, IMO, unacceptable at this price point. I’m fine as my soundbar has two HDMI ins and I have a pass through HDMI 3-1 switch on one.

I’m rambling now, but I’m going to be posting in here more as there is absolutely no talk abut the L5F anywhere online. The L9 came out and totally eclipsed it.


----------



## lattiboy

Just finished a day using the projector like mad.

I watched some scenes from known content (Lucy and Blue Planet II) and am absolutely thrilled. Knocking the laser brightness down to 10 for dark room viewing really makes the black levels vastly better.

Sports with judder at 2 and blur disabled is great. I despise interpolation effects, but was okay with this.

1)This first picture was taken in a room with all windows and door curtains wide open on a gloomy Seattle day. Absolutely shocked about daytime performance. It is indistinguishable from a proper TV. The second image shows the environment the first was taken in. There is ANOTHER 60” wide set of windows to the right of the wide angle picture. All curtains open in the middle of the day. Wild stuff!


















2) These two are lights out viewing with laser set to 10. Black levels feel way way better. The HDR tone mapping is damn near perfect. I rarely have to switch picture modes to get the best experience.


















It’s kind of wild how the screen makes so much difference. Gotta think the Fresnel screen screwup really hurt the impressions of this thing. All reviewers and users who used the included *soft* screen have nothing but praises. 

If I had kept using it with my old standard gray screen I would still be impressed, but nowhere near as happy as I find myself now.


----------



## duckydan

@lattiboy the projector settings changing frequently is annoying. Every time I watch a movie I have to double check and make sure the settings I saved are the ones it loaded. A few times it defaulted to energy saver instead of my Standard setting and I would be watching something and couldn't figure out why it was so dark.

I know what you are saying about the screen... my wife and I watched the YouTube videos several times before attempting to build it. If you take your time and do it right, it can be done in about a half hour, but it is much more work than any other screen I've ever worked with. With that said, it looks stunning most of the time.

I sent photos to someone on Slickdeals showing them two examples of black levels and using Pirates of the Caribbean 4 the video was horrible, but using a scene from Gravity it looked fantastic. I'm not sure if it's compression from the films or how it is handling the HDR signal. I also agree with the lack of eARC... for a 2020 model it should have been standard. It's nice that the 2021 model has it built in if I ever upgrade in the future, but it made it so I had to return the Sonos Arc 5.1.4 which I really liked. I ended up with the Sennheiser Ambeo, which is vastly overpriced but looks clean mounted on my wall under the screen which achieves WAF and it sounds great.


----------



## Deaf-Forever

lattiboy said:


> Just finished a day using the projector like mad.
> 
> I watched some scenes from known content (Lucy and Blue Planet II) and am absolutely thrilled. Knocking the laser brightness down to 10 for dark room viewing really makes the black levels vastly better.
> 
> Sports with judder at 2 and blur disabled is great. I despise interpolation effects, but was okay with this.
> 
> 1)This first picture was taken in a room with all windows and door curtains wide open on a gloomy Seattle day. Absolutely shocked about daytime performance. It is indistinguishable from a proper TV. The second image shows the environment the first was taken in. There is ANOTHER 60” wide set of windows to the right of the wide angle picture. All curtains open in the middle of the day. Wild stuff!
> 
> View attachment 3189301
> 
> View attachment 3189305
> 
> 
> 2) These two are lights out viewing with laser set to 10. Black levels feel way way better. The HDR tone mapping is damn near perfect. I rarely have to switch picture modes to get the best experience.
> 
> View attachment 3189302
> 
> View attachment 3189303
> 
> 
> It’s kind of wild how the screen makes so much difference. Gotta think the Fresnel screen screwup really hurt the impressions of this thing. All reviewers and users who used the included *soft* screen have nothing but praises.
> 
> If I had kept using it with my old standard gray screen I would still be impressed, but nowhere near as happy as I find myself now.



Please keep posting and reviewing. Like you said, there isn't much about this projector. Im on the fence and about to fall off based on your review and pictures. It looks really good! Im jut weiging it against my 85" Vizio that has a really good bright picture. Its a tough choice, but there is something about 120" that has my interest.


----------



## lattiboy

Deaf-Forever said:


> Please keep posting and reviewing. Like you said, there isn't much about this projector. Im on the fence and about to fall off based on your review and pictures. It looks really good! Im jut weiging it against my 85" Vizio that has a really good bright picture. Its a tough choice, but there is something about 120" that has my interest.


I came very close to ordering the 86 inch nano cell from LG to replace my Vivitek and 120” screen, but it is literally half the size. BestBuy has an AR “see it in your room” thing on their app. When I did that and saw how relatively tiny a 86” screen was in comparison to a 120” I knew I couldn’t do it. In a large room, there is simply no replacement for a projector screen at any reasonable cost.

The LG will undoubtedly have a better picture, but after more viewing the difference is not as large as I would have thought. Black levels and contrast are probably the low points of this projector, but putting the laser down to 10 has no color shift in most picture modes and is still incredibly bright with the ALR screen. I would say at this point I am getting black levels of a mid tier LED TV.

There is a feature on the newer Hisense L9 called “ambient light detection” which does this automatically. It was mentioned in Chris Majestics latest video. He said it made the black levels significantly better, approaching or even surpassing the $5000 Samsung L9PST. I have a sneaking suspicion it is adjusting the exact same picture setting as lowering the laser to 10 on this L5.

Once I have everything dialed and I will post all my settings and modes, but I don’t think I’m going to have time to do white balance calibration until late November as life is quite busy right now. I put in the white balance settings from an earlier calibration post in this thread and they do OK, but I only use medium color temperature as low color temperature looks incredibly yellow to me.

When BuyDig has these on sale I don’t think *anything* approaches it for pure value. The screen is so so good, and it appears to be the exact same as the $1700 Elite screens Aeon CLR. The ability to adjust the height easily without re mounting is worth every single penny and probably saved me an hour or two of tinkering with the projector orientation. Also, I have not seen one bit of hotspotting or laser spackle in any content. That’s super impressive if you read through the Samsung or LG laser PJ threads where “speckle / speckle / sparkle” is mentioned every few posts.


----------



## lattiboy

duckydan said:


> @lattiboy the projector settings changing frequently is annoying. Every time I watch a movie I have to double check and make sure the settings I saved are the ones it loaded. A few times it defaulted to energy saver instead of my Standard setting and I would be watching something and couldn't figure out why it was so dark.
> 
> I know what you are saying about the screen... my wife and I watched the YouTube videos several times before attempting to build it. If you take your time and do it right, it can be done in about a half hour, but it is much more work than any other screen I've ever worked with. With that said, it looks stunning most of the time.
> 
> I sent photos to someone on Slickdeals showing them two examples of black levels and using Pirates of the Caribbean 4 the video was horrible, but using a scene from Gravity it looked fantastic. I'm not sure if it's compression from the films or how it is handling the HDR signal. I also agree with the lack of eARC... for a 2020 model it should have been standard. It's nice that the 2021 model has it built in if I ever upgrade in the future, but it made it so I had to return the Sonos Arc 5.1.4 which I really liked. I ended up with the Sennheiser Ambeo, which is vastly overpriced but looks clean mounted on my wall under the screen which achieves WAF and it sounds great.


Play around with the HDR Vivid mode. I disabled all motion and noise processing and set the color space to auto. I then set the color temperature to medium. Left everything else as is. In daytime I leave the laser at 20, at night or with the curtains closed I drop it down to 10. That is how I got that shot of Morgan Freeman. The black levels are really quite good and frankly way better then a projector at this price point ($2500 with a $1700 screen) should be expected to produce.

Having owned three projectors in the last month, I can say that there is no perfect solution. The HU810P was capable of breathtaking detail and color, but you had to absolutely baby it by changing modes constantly as the tone mapping is just horrible and it was very susceptible to laser speckle. The Vivitek HK2299 looked absolutely beautiful, but it’s about three times dimmer than the Hisense and way louder. It also was essentially worthless at HDR and took nearly two minutes to boot up.


----------



## lattiboy

My final bit of rambling here, but I think people need to chill with fetishizing mult laser PJs.

I’ve now seen both dual laser and a tri-laser PJs, and the differences between those and this single laser Hisense are….. not enormous. Yes, some scenes have color that pops a bit more, and contrast detail can be better, but all the issues with this new tech really seem to get in the way. Both the smaller Chinese brands and bigger established ones have issues with tone mapping and laser speckle and whine and picture calibration.

Something can be mind blowing on paper or in a select scene, but if you’re the only person who knows how to use it, it loses a lot of utility. “Babe, you have to change the picture mode to ‘Insane’ and disable ‘real cinema’ while also setting contrast to 27 because Disney+ doesn’t stream HDR content right!!” Isn’t something you want to be shouting from the other room.

So, yeah, one of the main reasons I love the L5F is the damn thing just *works*! It’s a TV and acts like one. I suppose Hisense being the pioneers of Laser TVs has its advantages.


----------



## lattiboy

Ok, weird. Finally plugged in my Roku ultra and PS4 into HDMI 1 and 2, but neither can do 4K HDR 60fps. I’ve rebooted everything and disabled / enabled CEC. This worked with my Vivitek 2288 with the same cables. No idea what’s happening…..

EDIT: just realized you have to enabled HDMI Enhanced in the picture settings menu. Doh!


----------



## lattiboy

Ok, so here are my SDR movie settings. I actually think the “film” motion enhancement does a pretty good job without giving the soap opera effect that I despise, feel free to keep it off if you don’t care for it.

I’m not including color because I don’t have my Xrite calibrator yet and I’m busy. Also, not usually helpful in different environments and screens.

Also, in this particular mode “active contrast” can look pretty good. I’m aware it’s trash in general, but with the laser power lower it’s essentially tone mapping and I sometimes put it at medium for extra punch.

Finally, There is a very distinct color shift between light level 20 and 19 on Vivid mode. None of my other modes have this kind of color shift, but for whatever reason it’s REALLY good with the below settings. Once you go to 20 it looks horrible. Weird stuff!


















Hellboy remastered blu ray screenshot:


----------



## 6ixmusic

Anybody try pairing bluetooth headphones with the projector? The video is delayed relative to the sound and I cannot get it to be synchronized. The digital audio delay setting doesn't seem to do anything the lip sync option is greyed out. Anybody know how to fix this?


----------



## lattiboy

Man, sports on this 120” are just next level. This is with 4 of 6 pot lights at half power in this room. Had to adjust the exposure down to get the screen looking as it actually does, even though you could comfortably read in this room.


----------



## danlsgiga

Did anyone reach the perfect picture calibration settings that could share here? @lattiboy have you found any fix for the constant settings change, does Hisense say anything about it? At this point I'd expect a firmware update that would fix this issue

UPDATE: I found this one... will try it once I get my L5F in place. Hisense Laser TV 4K DLP Projector Review Settings


----------



## dallydx3

danlsgiga said:


> Did anyone reach the perfect picture calibration settings that could share here? @lattiboy have you found any fix for the constant settings change, does Hisense say anything about it? At this point I'd expect a firmware update that would fix this issue
> 
> UPDATE: I found this one... will try it once I get my L5F in place. Hisense Laser TV 4K DLP Projector Review Settings


Thanks for the sharing. That's the one I found as well. Although, "theater" mode seems to have a green hue for me...I wish there was a way to save calibration settings as well. Seems like it would be an easy update.


----------



## duckydan

@dallydx3 I had the same issue with the greenish hue. I was going to buy a calibration tool, but the HDR Vivid is close enough that I didn't have any real complaints. I did use the THX tool with the AppleTV and iPhone which worked pretty good as well. I will try some of the settings listed above though as those photos are amazing.


----------



## jorgemurillo2012

duckydan said:


> @dallydx3 I had the same issue with the greenish hue. I was going to buy a calibration tool, but the HDR Vivid is close enough that I didn't have any real complaints. I did use the THX tool with the AppleTV and iPhone which worked pretty good as well. I will try some of the settings listed above though as those photos are amazing.


yea show us some pics =)


----------



## duckydan

Here’s some photos I took tonight while watching Cruella on Disney+ and The Night Before on Vudu. 




  








D8547810-24F1-4482-B1F2-0B5E944477CA.jpeg




__
duckydan


__
Nov 14, 2021




‘Twas the night 100l5f










  








BF9C2F10-5BE2-4B7C-94D9-B94B307B560F.jpeg




__
duckydan


__
Nov 14, 2021




‘Twas the night 100l5f










  








C7CA40C3-C3E8-40C2-BA14-936F0D4B32ED.jpeg




__
duckydan


__
Nov 14, 2021




‘Twas the night 100l5f










  








730561B3-D28E-4469-88A6-A68D4B2D14D8.jpeg




__
duckydan


__
Nov 14, 2021




Cruella 100l5h










  








CB2EC79D-CA88-4431-B0C5-6A1634872DA9.jpeg




__
duckydan


__
Nov 14, 2021




Cruella 100l5h










  








EE7122AA-0340-457E-ABAA-DEDBD4E27DE9.jpeg




__
duckydan


__
Nov 14, 2021




Cruella 100l5h










  








EFD40565-5671-428A-8755-115BCBDFB51E.jpeg




__
duckydan


__
Nov 14, 2021




Cruella 100l5h










  








F9CAC950-6AA3-4445-8E0D-D6966B823261.jpeg




__
duckydan


__
Nov 14, 2021




Cruella 100l5h










  








D938967F-3431-4DF1-AC9E-CF7C2E7D98F6.jpeg




__
duckydan


__
Nov 14, 2021




Cruella 100l5h


----------



## lattiboy

Every Sunday I’m blown away by this thing. Almost all windows fully open and it still looks phenomenal at 11 laser power:


----------



## duckydan

@lattiboy must be nice. I get to watch WWE down in my room but the kids and their army of friends take over during the day on Sunday.


----------



## iamholland

Hey all, like many others, I love this thing but have also had some recent issues and was wondering if others had any experiences like this. I think it's software related. The Google TV interface has become more and more sluggish. On a few occasions recently, I was watching Disney+ and in the middle of the movie, the screen went black and it appeared the entire unit just turned off randomly. Does this thing need to be factory reset every once in a while? Should I use a separate device for streaming instead? (External Chromecast with Google TV or Roku?)


----------



## duckydan

@iamholland the OS on the device itself is horribly slow. If you are using it then I do recommend a full reboot periodically. I use mine with an AppleTV (previously I was using a Fire Stick 4K) because it is much more responsive. The projector itself is great, but it seems like they skimped on the memory required for the Google TV OS and it runs very poorly. I opened a ticket with Hisense as it couldn’t handle streaming a single episode of Ted Lasso on AppleTV without crashing the app or rebooting the projector and Disney+ would have network issues despite being hardwired.


----------



## m0j0

Yeah, I run an Nvidia Shield on my HiSense UST on HDMI1. I agree that the OS is sluggish and darn near unusable at times.


----------



## lattiboy

Highly recommend checking out Energy Saver for both SDR and HDR. It’s warmer than vivid, but I’m finding it to be just what I like with medium color setting and dynamic contrast at medium and laser at 10 or 11.

I think HDR tone mapping is very good with the L5F, but adjusting brightness in HDR mode makes an enormous difference. Doctor Strange was way too dark on Disney+, so I set brightness about 4 up and it completely opened up the shadows while maintaining decent blacks.

Overall, very happy with this PJ and screen, and probably going to be holding on to it for a while.

I’m an amateur without much time or calibration experience, but I think if we had a more active thread here there’s a lot to get out of this machine with it’s absurd amount of picture options. Honestly shocked nobody had mentioned Energy Saver before, as for me it’s the obvious choice for movies.


----------



## fanisnyc

Hey guys. I have a few questions. I have the 88 version due to some wall limitations

1. This past weekend while the YouTube app all of the sudden stopped working properly and videos will get stuck on the loading wheel. I thought it was a Wi-Fi issue but the whole UI was lagging and even the TV channels won’t load. I had to turn off which took about 30 sec to understand the command, this happened twice so far. Anyone had a similar issue?

2. Where can I find the energy setting?

3. there isn’t a “user” setting to save my own picture settings? That’s a bit weird no ?

I love the projector besides a white bleeding light that the only way I managed to eliminate it at night is through a led strip light.

thank you all!


----------



## lattiboy

fanisnyc said:


> Hey guys. I have a few questions. I have the 88 version due to some wall limitations
> 
> 1. This past weekend while the YouTube app all of the sudden stopped working properly and videos will get stuck on the loading wheel. I thought it was a Wi-Fi issue but the whole UI was lagging and even the TV channels won’t load. I had to turn off which took about 30 sec to understand the command, this happened twice so far. Anyone had a similar issue?
> 
> 2. Where can I find the energy setting?
> 
> 3. there isn’t a “user” setting to save my own picture settings? That’s a bit weird no ?
> 
> I love the projector besides a white bleeding light that the only way I managed to eliminate it at night is through a led strip light.
> 
> thank you all!


1) not sure, I don’t use the android tv

2) “energy saver” is a preset for HDR and SDR, “laser level” also changes laser intensity. Otherwise, auto power off and whatnot is in the “system preferences” menu I believe 

3) I suppose, but there are so many modes, and you can do them per input, so I think it’s fine.


----------



## duckydan

@fanisnyc for your number 1… I said it in an earlier reply but don’t use the built in OS. It’s terrible. Invest in another streamer either the new Chromecast or a Fire 4K or an Apple TV. It’ll be a lot more responsive and yield a better result.


----------



## m0j0

Meant to post this the other day but forgot. I had a warning come up a couple times about dust in the lens and telling me to put the device into self cleaning mode or something similar. Eventually it would shutdown to prevent over heating. Of course, there is no such self cleaning option in the menu. The “fix” for this was to just get a can of air and blow it through the vents on each side. After that, problem solved.


----------



## HT Enthusiast

Hi all,

Noobie Home Theater enthusiast here. Looking for some expert advice. I appreciate any feedback you all can provide here.

Does anyone have a recommendation of what type/size furniture I should get for the Hisense 120L5F? I'm having a hard time finding one that actually works with the 120" screen that came with this bundle. I've gone through 2 coffee tables and tv stands already. I even tried the original box and floor. I still can't get the UST projector to cover the entire 120". 

How far should the tv stand be away from the wall? I went by the YouTube videos and realized that it was only for the 100" version and there are no 120" on the web anywhere. I appreciate any help you guys can offer. I will post pictures once I get them uploaded to my Google photos. It looks nice but such a pain to setup. 

Thanks.


----------



## Bandit87

Same problem...


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

I found this on ProjectorScreen.com:


----------



## m0j0

I believe a few folks in this thread have installed the 120" version. I think @soldiersinx is one of them. Perhaps he has some tips.


----------



## soldiersinx

m0j0 said:


> I believe a few folks in this thread have installed the 120" version. I think @soldiersinx is one of them. Perhaps he has some tips.


I will check later how far mine is.

I would suggest the Ikea lack tv bench. I had an older version, but I think they came out with a new version that should hold the ust player well. I would remove the legs.









LACK TV unit, white, 63x133/4x141/8" - IKEA


LACK TV unit, white, 63x133/4x141/8" The opening at the back allows you to easily gather and organize all wires.




www.ikea.com





Edit:
Roughly 17 inches away from the wall and 12-13 inches off the ground.
edit 2:
Forgot to mention the bottom of the screen is about 27-28 inches off the ground.


----------



## duckydan

So everything mentioned is good to reference, but I would say try to find the sweet height based on how things are mounted at your house. In my house I actually ended up using an Ikea kitchen cabinet shell as I needed to be something like 8 1/2" off the ground and everything I found was too high. If your room meets all of the minimum requirements then using the photo above will be fine, but be prepared for it to not be 100% exact at first and that you'll have to use the alignment tool to fill it out.


----------



## vagos1103gr1

Curiosity, did you had any firmware updates since the projector appears to the public?


----------



## m0j0

Has anyone got an actual nits measurement on one of these 100L5F UST projectors?


----------



## soldiersinx

m0j0 said:


> Has anyone got an actual nits measurement on one of these 100L5F UST projectors?


Closest I could find about measurements:






HISENSE 100L5F LASER TV REVIEW - PERFORMANCE - Projector Reviews


[...]Read More...




www.projectorreviews.com


----------



## m0j0

soldiersinx said:


> Closest I could find about measurements:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HISENSE 100L5F LASER TV REVIEW - PERFORMANCE - Projector Reviews
> 
> 
> [...]Read More...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.projectorreviews.com


Thanks! I setup a Vertex2 with an Apple TV 4k to force Dolby Vision, so was just trying to figure out a good NITS value. I think I ended up with 690 nits in HDR Theater mode.


----------



## duckydan

Just curious from anyone else who has calibrated their projector... did you notice the reds to be extremely harsh? I ran the ThX tool yesterday and it took the color to around 55 and tint to between G+10 and G+15... I noticed it a little bit while watching a movie, but when watching a TV show after it looked like everyone had a light sunburn.


----------



## JackB

Does this Hisense have complete isf calibration software tools? The manual shows a white balance control and color adjustment control but doesn't show what is available the next layer down. If I bought one of these would an isf person be satisfied with the software?


----------



## m0j0

I've been running my L5F with a Vertex2 now for about a week or two with an Apple TV 4k and have been very, very happy with the picture! The Vertex2 sends an EDID signal that makes it look like the projector can support Dolby Vision, then the Apple TV 4k switches on DV mode and can then convert everything to LLDV. From the projector standpoint, all the signals come as 4k LLDV and use the HDR modes available on the projector, and basically provide a very nice tone mapped image for all content using BT.2020 color space. The two I use are HDR Vivid (for night time viewing) and HDR Theater (for daytime viewing, as I have everything at high brightness to get a lot of pop during the day). If anyone is interested, I can provide screenshots of the Vertex2 showing my settings. I have to say, it's really impressive!


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

m0j0 said:


> I've been running my L5F with a Vertex2 now for about a week or two with an Apple TV 4k and have been very, very happy with the picture! The Vertex2 sends an EDID signal that makes it look like the projector can support Dolby Vision, then the Apple TV 4k switches on DV mode and can then convert everything to LLDV. From the projector standpoint, all the signals come as 4k LLDV and use the HDR modes available on the projector, and basically provide a very nice tone mapped image for all content using BT.2020 color space. The two I use are HDR Vivid (for night time viewing) and HDR Theater (for daytime viewing, as I have everything at high brightness to get a lot of pop during the day). If anyone is interested, I can provide screenshots of the Vertex2 showing my settings. I have to say, it's really impressive!


Is there a big difference between watching HDR movies with the Vertex2 vs. without it? I'd like to see those settings!


----------



## m0j0

BatmanNewsChris said:


> Is there a big difference between watching HDR movies with the Vertex2 vs. without it? I'd like to see those settings!


Yes, I would say there is a big difference, but that really goes for any projector with a Vertex2. It all comes down to proper tone mapping really. Before, I did not like how dark movies looked in HDR, but now they are bright and colors pop like crazy!


----------



## m0j0

Here's the settings I use on my HDFury Vertex2 with my HiSense 100L5F projector connected to Apple TV 4k with the Apple TV set to force everything to use Dolby Vision.

Info tab:









EDID tab:









HDR tab:









DV tab:


----------



## duckydan

@m0j0 I know this is a hard ask, and probably a pain... is there any way to do a with and without photo of the Vertex2? I do mostly streaming from my AppleTV 4k (2021 model) with it set to HDR so I'm curious if the cost of the Vertex2 will give me much benefit.


----------



## m0j0

duckydan said:


> @m0j0 I know this is a hard ask, and probably a pain... is there any way to do a with and without photo of the Vertex2? I do mostly streaming from my AppleTV 4k (2021 model) with it set to HDR so I'm curious if the cost of the Vertex2 will give me much benefit.


It probably wouldn't be too hard to do, but not sure when I can get around to it. This is my 2nd Vertex2, as I also have one setup in my HT, and it makes a very noticeable difference from everything I've seen.


----------



## Bertiebasset

Hi all, finally purchased my l5f 100” last week and loving it. Quick set up question if I may. I can seem to get a straight bottom or top edge as in the lines are curved. I don’t want to manually adjust too much as I believe I’ll loose resolution as basically cropping the image. Can anybody help in explaining how to get straight top on bottom edges? Thanks all..


----------



## duckydan

Don't worry about adjusting "too much"... there's no such thing so you're fine. The projector is made to fill the whole screen. You have the bottom level so try to adjust the top to be as straight as possible.

Get the top as straight as possible and try to shift it up as high as it can go
If you can't go up any higher you may need to lower the screen and then shift the bottom line down as low as it can go using the down arrows
If the bottom line can't go down any further than you need to move the projector back a hair and repeat the process
Edit: With that bowing you have across the top, lower the center top down, that may actually raise the corners.


----------



## Bertiebasset

duckydan said:


> Don't worry about adjusting "too much"... there's no such thing so you're fine. The projector is made to fill the whole screen. You have the bottom level so try to adjust the top to be as straight as possible.
> 
> Get the top as straight as possible and try to shift it up as high as it can go
> If you can't go up any higher you may need to lower the screen and then shift the bottom line down as low as it can go using the down arrows
> If the bottom line can't go down any further than you need to move the projector back a hair and repeat the process
> Edit: With that bowing you have across the top, lower the center top down, that may actually raise the corners.


Ok thank you.. this is how I done it before but was worried that using the manual correction would leave me with less resolution. Is this not the case?


----------



## duckydan

Nope manual correction is actually required. Again the projector is made to fill a 100" screen and depending on how far away it is or how close, it can actually require a full stretch or pulling it fully in. It won't affect the resolution. Depending on your environment it could potentially affect the lumens but even then you're talking about a miniscule amount of loss.

A loss of resolution would actually be not filling the screen since resolution is height x width so if you have a 1920x1080 video and you're only filling 95% of the screen, your vertical resolution is only 95% of 1080 if that makes any sense.


----------



## DifficultHeight67

iamholland said:


> I just purchased the 100" Hisense (2020 model) and was reading through this forum. When setting up this unit, it asked me if I wanted to ceiling mount it or keep it on a tv stand. Has anyone here had success mounting it to the ceiling? I'd assume it's quite challenging based on the numerous adjustments required. Is there a mount that someone would recommend? Is anyone aware of any videos that shows this unit be ceiling mounted?
> 
> FYI - for those who asked before. I ordered from BuyDig last week and received the order today. It is the soft (not pre-assembled) screen.


I think the biggest issue would be the ALR screen being upside down. All the lights from above will be picked up reducing the image brightness. Have this problem with my lights not being tall enough, washes some of the image quality out. I have the 100l5f


----------



## m0j0

duckydan said:


> @m0j0 I know this is a hard ask, and probably a pain... is there any way to do a with and without photo of the Vertex2? I do mostly streaming from my AppleTV 4k (2021 model) with it set to HDR so I'm curious if the cost of the Vertex2 will give me much benefit.


Sorry this took so long to get posted. These pics are not the best and were taken in daytime with my phone and didn't make any effort to pick a good scene or adjust the brightness, contrast, etc. This is just a scene that shows what the movie looks like in HDR mode and then again with the Vertex2 engaging LLDV. Again, it looks kinda bad in the pictures but much better in person. The main takeaway you should be able to see is that there is some tone mapping going on with LLDV and the image can be much brighter and shadow details better, etc. It really looks much better in person.


----------



## duckydan

@m0j0 thanks for that. It's odd in the mapping you can see much more detail in the shadows in the second photo even though the photo is not that great as you mention, but what is odd to me is that the colors in the first one look much more natural. The detail on the Grand mom's face for example is better in the first photo and the colors on the wall are better in the first but you're also missing all of the detail on the bottom in the shadows such as the flowers and the beams under the stairs on the right. It may just be a few seconds later in the film where the scene may have changed a bit..


----------



## m0j0

duckydan said:


> @m0j0 thanks for that. It's odd in the mapping you can see much more detail in the shadows in the second photo even though the photo is not that great as you mention, but what is odd to me is that the colors in the first one look much more natural. The detail on the Grand mom's face for example is better in the first photo and the colors on the wall are better in the first but you're also missing all of the detail on the bottom in the shadows such as the flowers and the beams under the stairs on the right. It may just be a few seconds later in the film where the scene may have changed a bit..


The scene is slightly different, that is for sure. Also, keep in mind that you can adjust/calibrate to your hearts content once you get decent tone mapping. I think I had it on HDR vivid where I had the contrast turned way up, I can't recall. It can certainly be better/more accurate than the picture. The main takeaway is that the shadow detail in HDR is much, much better with this device in place.


----------



## iamholland

Has anyone had any issues with this projector randomly turning on? I'm not sure if it's something with the projector or if my Chromecast with Google TV which is plugged into it is causing it.


----------



## duckydan

It's likely caused by the chrome cast using CEC. If anything triggers the chrome cast such as a remote or another device it would power on your projector.


----------



## Tomecki1911

Hello. FYI, just got open box Hisense 100L5F from buydig Dot Com for seventeen hundred $1700. If you are interested they sell them, without screen. Screens from hisense they also sell separately or with PJ. First one i got few days ago worked fine, until I was asked to do firmware update, done, and it worked. Then was asked to do another update, done, but after that the light turned to red and blinked 4 times, repeating blinking cycle, until unit powered off. I returned it and got replacement, also open box. So far so good with this one, but I'm afraid to connect it to the ethernet cable hahaha, so the firmware update does not mess it up... perhaps it was overheating issue or that firmware update messed it up. Not sure. I have it connected to my denon avr and BD PLAYER is connected to avr and I'm streaming via Bluray PLAYER. Shooting image at the white wall so far, experimenting with 100" to 150" sizes hehehe, and would like your opinion on the screen to get please. Watching 150" screen from 10-11 feet is addictive and going down back to 120" feels like a loss to me.














It's in basement, so I dont really care (should I) about ambient light rejection ALR feature. SilverScreen ones have appealing reviews and prices, so are Elite brand ones. Ill read screens section of the forum, but would like to hear from you also. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tomecki1911

Wanted to ask also, although not on topic. I have also optoma gt1080 darbee, but somehow very dim image, do bulbs get dimmer with time? I ordered new one, to see if it will help, but your opinion counts! Example from optoma pj 77", 100", 120",150" on a white wall, badminton match from youtube.


----------



## Deaf-Forever

Yes. How many hours on the bulb? They also get dimmer the bigger the image...


----------



## m0j0

Tomecki1911 said:


> Wanted to ask also, although not on topic. I have also optoma gt1080 darbee, but somehow very dim image, do bulbs get dimmer with time? I ordered new one, to see if it will help, but your opinion counts! Example from optoma pj 77", 100", 120",150" on a white wall, badminton match from youtube.


Bulbs typically dim to about 50% after 500 hours of use.


----------



## aplant92

Hi all,

Sorry if this question has already been asked, but is there a set of recommended calibration settings to ensure this projector is looking it's best?

As it stands I've tried standard and vivid, changing the color temperature to cool and reducing color saturation, but both look like they have a yellow tint in certain scenes. I've also tried tweaking cinema day, but it seems far to dark once I've dialled in the settings.

Any advice here would be much appreciated!


----------



## m0j0

aplant92 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sorry if this question has already been asked, but is there a set of recommended calibration settings to ensure this projector is looking it's best?
> 
> As it stands I've tried standard and vivid, changing the color temperature to cool and reducing color saturation, but both look like they have a yellow tint in certain scenes. I've also tried tweaking cinema day, but it seems far to dark once I've dialled in the settings.
> 
> Any advice here would be much appreciated!


Try these calibration settings from @bjanssen (from page 7): UST Hisense 100L5F review

Once you do that, order the 4k Spears and Munsil disk and go through the basic calibration settings and you should end up with some good quality images.


----------



## aplant92

m0j0 said:


> Try these calibration settings from @bjanssen (from page 7): UST Hisense 100L5F review
> 
> Once you do that, order the 4k Spears and Munsil disk and go through the basic calibration settings and you should end up with some good quality images.


Amazing thank you - I have a feeling I might have tried these, but I've got an AUS version which comes with viida OS instead of the Android variant, so I wasn't sure about some of these settings.

The other thing I didn't understand was the white balance settings - it seems I could have one of these 'active' at a time (e.g. 5), is that right? Or should I be setting all up?


----------



## m0j0

aplant92 said:


> Amazing thank you - I have a feeling I might have tried these, but I've got an AUS version which comes with viida OS instead of the Android variant, so I wasn't sure about some of these settings.
> 
> The other thing I didn't understand was the white balance settings - it seems I could have one of these 'active' at a time (e.g. 5), is that right? Or should I be setting all up?


If you go into the 20 point, you should be able to enter all the listed values.


----------



## aplant92

m0j0 said:


> If you go into the 20 point, you should be able to enter all the listed values.


Thanks for clarifying!

I'll try this again tonight and see how I go - I do note there's no saturation setting there (or is that the one labelled color?)


----------



## Tomecki1911

m0j0 said:


> Bulbs typically dim to about 50% after 500 hours of use.


Hi, 
Received new Osram bulb and the image is so bright now, rivals almost laser tv by hisense, hehehe. Thanks!


----------



## aplant92

m0j0 said:


> Try these calibration settings from @bjanssen (from page 7): UST Hisense 100L5F review
> 
> Once you do that, order the 4k Spears and Munsil disk and go through the basic calibration settings and you should end up with some good quality images.


So tried these out again - they look better than I remember but still look kind of washed out. Compared some test patterns against standard and vivid (with some tweaks to saturation and temperature) and to my eye either of those looked better.

Maybe I was testing with bad scenes:

Endgame at the end as the ship is crashing - standard and vivid looked closer to some reference images I had of the scene
Ford vs Ferrari - when he throws the spanner near the start, although the scene seems to have a yellow tint to it, again standard/dynamic seemed to pop more than the calibrated settings
Moana - scenes by the beach, same as above
Netflix test pattern - again standard/dynamic seemed to look more accurate color wise

Am I going crazy here? I'm wondering if some of the scenes I noticed the yellow tint in most (Ford vs Ferrari a big culprit) are just more yellowy movies, which has led me on a wild goose chase settings wise.

Who knows - maybe the viida OS projectors come better calibrated?


----------



## duckydan

@Tomecki1911 the ALR screen supposedly would make the image pop more than on a normal screen, though in a completely dark room it may not matter. The one thing people have experienced when they tried to make the 100L5F fill a larger area is that the focus appears off or the brightness becomes dim on the sides. Again in a completely dark room that may be a non-issue since it has nothing to compete with, but may be something to watch out for.

@aplant92 I am receiving some calibration tools today. I've been tinkering with my settings and between the ones posted and ones I got from using the TCL calibration app, I feel there should be something better in between from what I'm seeing. If all goes well I'll post my settings today.


----------



## m0j0

aplant92 said:


> So tried these out again - they look better than I remember but still look kind of washed out. Compared some test patterns against standard and vivid (with some tweaks to saturation and temperature) and to my eye either of those looked better.
> 
> Maybe I was testing with bad scenes:
> 
> Endgame at the end as the ship is crashing - standard and vivid looked closer to some reference images I had of the scene
> Ford vs Ferrari - when he throws the spanner near the start, although the scene seems to have a yellow tint to it, again standard/dynamic seemed to pop more than the calibrated settings
> Moana - scenes by the beach, same as above
> Netflix test pattern - again standard/dynamic seemed to look more accurate color wise
> 
> Am I going crazy here? I'm wondering if some of the scenes I noticed the yellow tint in most (Ford vs Ferrari a big culprit) are just more yellowy movies, which has led me on a wild goose chase settings wise.
> 
> Who knows - maybe the viida OS projectors come better calibrated?


What is your color set to after inputting those calibration settings? I have mine set to 75 and the colors look excellent!


----------



## aplant92

m0j0 said:


> What is your color set to after inputting those calibration settings? I have mine set to 75 and the colors look excellent!


I guess this is the tricky thing - I don't have a 'color' option perse, only color saturation. That is set to 50 as per the guideline (assuming color meant saturation) but you think I should go higher? Then again maybe color is something completely different on the Android version...


----------



## m0j0

aplant92 said:


> I guess this is the tricky thing - I don't have a 'color' option perse, only color saturation. That is set to 50 as per the guideline (assuming color meant saturation) but you think I should go higher? Then again maybe color is something completely different on the Android version...


I'm not sure where you're looking, but it doesn't sound like the right place.


----------



## aplant92

Keep in mind my projector has a completely different OS - as a result I believe a lot of the settings are named differently. I've seen screen shots of others settings and there's options in there that are named slightly different, there's options that seem to be named very differently, then there's options which don't even seem to be there...


----------



## m0j0

aplant92 said:


> Keep in mind my projector has a completely different OS - as a result I believe a lot of the settings are named differently. I've seen screen shots of others settings and there's options in there that are named slightly different, there's options that seem to be named very differently, then there's options which don't even seem to be there...


Maybe you can provide a screenshot or two? I can tell you the settings I have so you can try them out, but want to make sure you're looking at similar settings/options.


----------



## aplant92

m0j0 said:


> Maybe you can provide a screenshot or two? I can tell you the settings I have so you can try them out, but want to make sure you're looking at similar settings/options.


Yeah sure I'll send some photos so you can see what I'm working with...


----------



## aplant92

Here we are. I did notice though - SDR seems to look miles ahead in terms of picture (it randomly went to SDR instead of HDR before returning to HDR). Is there a way to force SDR for certain inputs?


----------



## aplant92

I should mention - that's the HDR dynamic preset, so values are different obviously to the suggested calibrated settings. This was more to show you what settings I'm working with


----------



## aplant92

So as an update...ended up forcing the google TV into SDR, and stuff looks wayyy better now (pretty much TV quality to me), and no more yellow tint!

Is this just a HDR drawback with this projector (i.e. don't use HDR)?


----------



## m0j0

Wow, yeah, that is a completely different menu than what I see. If you like the SDR but not the HDR, then you may want to consider getting an HDFury Vertex2. I use one on my projector and it does a pretty good job of making HDR content look bright and punchy just like SDR content. If you go this route, I can provide screenshots of my config settings. Also, what player do you use for your media? Apple TV 4k, Nvidia Shield, etc?


----------



## aplant92

Yeah now you see my problem!

But yeah the SDR looks great - colors look normal, and there's none of the yellow tint I was seeing before (also nice and bright too).

I'd seen talk of the Vertex2 but wasn't sure of it's use case - I suppose cleaning up the HDR from the projector is one of them? Have you compared your HDR with the Vertex2 vs SDR on your projector - are they comparable?

I guess the thing is - it's not even a brightness or punchiness thing for me, it's just the colors not looking right (and having a yellow leaning). Of course, if the Vertex2 can solve that while giving me HDR, sounds like a good option!

Does it cause any complications with soundbar/input setups? E.g. we have our Blu ray player and google TV plugged direct into the soundbar, then one cable from soundbar to projector. Does it support that setup/where would it sit in the chain? 

And to answer your question - we have a Google TV dongle that we use!


----------



## m0j0

aplant92 said:


> Yeah now you see my problem!
> 
> But yeah the SDR looks great - colors look normal, and there's none of the yellow tint I was seeing before (also nice and bright too).
> 
> I'd seen talk of the Vertex2 but wasn't sure of it's use case - I suppose cleaning up the HDR from the projector is one of them? Have you compared your HDR with the Vertex2 vs SDR on your projector - are they comparable?
> 
> I guess the thing is - it's not even a brightness or punchiness thing for me, it's just the colors not looking right (and having a yellow leaning). Of course, if the Vertex2 can solve that while giving me HDR, sounds like a good option!
> 
> Does it cause any complications with soundbar/input setups? E.g. we have our Blu ray player and google TV plugged direct into the soundbar, then one cable from soundbar to projector. Does it support that setup/where would it sit in the chain?
> 
> And to answer your question - we have a Google TV dongle that we use!


I went with a Vertex2 because I was not happy with how HDR looked on the projector. I found that it could trick the projector via EDID into thinking it was Dolby Vision capable, through something called player led LLDV. I then found that the player needed to force Dolby Vision for this to work the way I wanted it, effectively sending everything as DV. The Apple TV 4k does support this option, as does the Sony X800M2 blu ray player, and the Zidoo Z9X does as well. I believe some other players do as well, but I'm not sure about Google TV. I do believe it's flexible in terms of the way it sits in the chain. I have everything going into an AVR and then the video out going to the Vertex2, then the Vertex2 video out going to the projector, but I do believe you can do the inputs to the Vertex2 directly and it has some auto sense capability to switch to the active device, etc.

Edit: I guess I should say why DV is desired. It's all about tone mapping. DV does a version of dynamic tone mapping based on the projectors capabilities. Without it, you get less than optimal HDR results from a projector in general.


----------



## Tomecki1911

duckydan said:


> @Tomecki1911 the ALR screen supposedly would make the image pop more than on a normal screen, though in a completely dark room it may not matter. The one thing people have experienced when they tried to make the 100L5F fill a larger area is that the focus appears off or the brightness becomes dim on the sides. Again in a completely dark room that may be a non-issue since it has nothing to compete with, but may be something to watch out for.
> 
> @aplant92 I am receiving some calibration tools today. I've been tinkering with my settings and between the ones posted and ones I got from using the TCL calibration app, I feel there should be something better in between from what I'm seeing. If all goes well I'll post my settings today.


Will build screen myself with middle fabric from Carl's place.


----------



## duckydan

Question for someone smarter than me... so probably @m0j0 lol...
I used a Spyder X Elite and HCFR to run a report on the calibration settings from page 7... as I mentioned they seemed way off.

There wasn't a single greyscale or RGB that was green (accurate). I tried to go into the 5% setting and adjust it since the RGB value came up 11,1,0 whereas it should be 13,13,13... so I tried to set 5% to
5: R-23, G23, B-2 (it was R-25, G11, B-15 so i figured in theory that would be +2, +12, +13 deviation from what I set)

That change did absolutely nothing. Am I thinking about how that should work wrong?

Calibration Results


----------



## m0j0

duckydan said:


> Question for someone smarter than me... so probably @m0j0 lol...
> I used a Spyder X Elite and HCFR to run a report on the calibration settings from page 7... as I mentioned they seemed way off.
> 
> There wasn't a single greyscale or RGB that was green (accurate). I tried to go into the 5% setting and adjust it since the RGB value came up 11,1,0 whereas it should be 13,13,13... so I tried to set 5% to
> 5: R-23, G23, B-2 (it was R-25, G11, B-15 so i figured in theory that would be +2, +12, +13 deviation from what I set)
> 
> That change did absolutely nothing. Am I thinking about how that should work wrong?
> 
> Calibration Results


I don’t have calibration equipment so can’t really help you on this one. I have had success using the settings previously posted plus the spears and munsil 4K disc to get colors looking really good and punchy. I set the light level to 20 when starting out with the disc and went from there. I also have a blue filter from my old Disney wow disk that I use to check the color and tint. I ended up with light level at 20, contrast at 35, brightness at 61, color at 76, tint at G2, sharpness at 8, color temp at medium and active contrast at medium. I play around with active contrast and find it has a positive effect on some material that I like and other times not so much, but for the most part, I keep it at medium and this has been a great all around picture for most all content I watch. However, I do use a Vertex2 for player side LLDV with an Apple TV 4k and have it set to force everything to DV, so it stays on the HDR picture modes all the time.


----------



## duckydan

Ah n/p. I am working on it now... did a ton of reading today. Seems much different than when I did it on my TV... which is odd because it's almost the same UI.


----------



## m0j0

I am here for a public service announcement. Do yourself a favor and go buy an XYScreens 100" PET Crystal ALR screen. I just got mine up tonight and WOW, HOLY COW what a major improvement! I mean, it's just crazy how much better it is than the bundled ALR screen that comes with the Hisense 100L5F. I had a mark on my screen from when my kids knocked over one of my speakers and I eventually got around to buying a replacement screen. I had done some research and all signs pointed to a PET Crystal ALR screen as being one of the best for UST type screens. I found the XYScreens to be affordable and got it within about 5 days, so it was really quicker than I expected. It was not hard to assemble either, so pretty happy about that. But the picture, OMG! It's so much brighter, and I mean like double the brightness easily, but also so much darker where it's supposed to be (black levels), and the contrast is really great as well. My wife even said "wow, the colors" when I put on some shows and she never comments on stuff like that, so if she noticed it, you know it had to be something else! I had recently also setup an HDFury Vertex2 and thought that had improved things, but this screen really unlocks the potential of this projector in a big way. I am still stunned and in shock. I haven't tried it during daylight yet, so will post an update tomorrow once I've seen it, but evening with full lights on, it absolutely ROCKS!

I sent an email to [email protected] and advised that I was interested in the 100" PET Crystal ALR screen, and she emailed me back and gave me the price. I told her I wanted to purchase, she sent me a paypal request for payment, I paid it, and about 5 days later received the projector screen (came in 2 boxes, one with the frame and parts and the other was a tube with the screen rolled up in it).


----------



## soldiersinx

m0j0 said:


> I am here for a public service announcement. Do yourself a favor and go buy an XYScreens 100" PET Crystal ALR screen. I just got mine up tonight and WOW, HOLY COW what a major improvement! I mean, it's just crazy how much better it is than the bundled ALR screen that comes with the Hisense 100L5F. I had a mark on my screen from when my kids knocked over one of my speakers and I eventually got around to buying a replacement screen. I had done some research and all signs pointed to a PET Crystal ALR screen as being one of the best for UST type screens. I found the XYScreens to be affordable and got it within about 5 days, so it was really quicker than I expected. It was not hard to assemble either, so pretty happy about that. But the picture, OMG! It's so much brighter, and I mean like double the brightness easily, but also so much darker where it's supposed to be (black levels), and the contrast is really great as well. My wife even said "wow, the colors" when I put on some shows and she never comments on stuff like that, so if she noticed it, you know it had to be something else! I had recently also setup an HDFury Vertex2 and thought that had improved things, but this screen really unlocks the potential of this projector in a big way. I am still stunned and in shock. I haven't tried it during daylight yet, so will post an update tomorrow once I've seen it, but evening with full lights on, it absolutely ROCKS!
> 
> I sent an email to [email protected] and advised that I was interested in the 100" PET Crystal ALR screen, and she emailed me back and gave me the price. I told her I wanted to purchase, she sent me a paypal request for payment, I paid it, and about 5 days later received the projector screen (came in 2 boxes, one with the frame and parts and the other was a tube with the screen rolled up in it).


Were you able to use the Hisense bracket? I sent them an email to see if they make 120 inches.


----------



## m0j0

soldiersinx said:


> Were you able to use the Hisense bracket? I sent them an email to see if they make 120 inches.


It's up on the Hisense brackets for now. It was a bit tricky and my wife and I had to do it a couple times as it wasn't quite taking at first. But eventually, it held up and I was able to lift the bottom of the screen out away from the wall and turn the adjustment rods to adjust height. The screen doesn't sit perfectly flat against the wall, but then again, neither did the original screen. I am going to eventually just use the brackets that came with the new screen so I can ensure a perfectly flat screen, but for now, it works fine.

And yes, they make a 120" version of this screen.


----------



## m0j0

Dave over at projectorscreen.com also posted that they have a new vendor they are selling which is a .5 gain screen that has very similar brightness to the XYScreens but even better black levels.









Spectra Projection Vantage 100" UST ALR CLR Projector Screen for Ultra Short Throw Projectors - Spectra Projection SP-V-UST5-100


#SP-V-UST5-100 - Spectra Projection Vantage 100" UST ALR CLR Projector Screen for Ultra Short Throw Projectors




www.projectorscreen.com


----------



## m0j0

Watched some shows and movies on the new screen during daytime and again, I am very impressed! The extra brightness really helps during daylight viewing immensely! I still preferred the blinds closed but it was still very watchable with the blinds open and a good amount of sunlight in the room.


----------



## Tomecki1911

m0j0 said:


> Watched some shows and movies on the new screen during daytime and again, I am very impressed! The extra brightness really helps during daylight viewing immensely! I still preferred the blinds closed but it was still very watchable with the blinds open and a good amount of sunlight in the room.


Hi,




I watched this. I'm sure you are happy with XY screen material pet crystal alr. I just got 100" regular white this screen Akia Screens 100 inch Fixed Frame Projector Screen Wall Mount 16:9 8K 4K Ultra HD 3D Ready CINEWHITE UHD-B Black 100" Projection Screen for Indoor Movie Video Home Theater Cinema Office AK-FF100WH2 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07HF234R...t_i_MNDFPP9HBABF6BQXZG85?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

I got this for my other optoma gt1080 darbee PJ, but I'm shooting on it the image from hisense L5F PJ in a dark room and image is excellent to me. Except a lot of light is visible on the ceiling. Since this 150$ screen is flat and white, no need for gray one in my basement, then i wonder how much advantageous would be to acquire your XY Pet Crystal Alr. Post some pics.


----------



## m0j0

Tomecki1911 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched this. I'm sure you are happy with XY screen material pet crystal alr. I just got 100" regular white this screen Akia Screens 100 inch Fixed Frame Projector Screen Wall Mount 16:9 8K 4K Ultra HD 3D Ready CINEWHITE UHD-B Black 100" Projection Screen for Indoor Movie Video Home Theater Cinema Office AK-FF100WH2 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07HF234R...t_i_MNDFPP9HBABF6BQXZG85?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> I got this for my other optoma gt1080 darbee PJ, but I'm shooting on it the image from hisense L5F PJ in a dark room and image is excellent to me. Except a lot of light is visible on the ceiling. Since this 150$ screen is flat and white, no need for gray one in my basement, then i wonder how much advantageous would be to acquire your XY Pet Crystal Alr. Post some pics.


How dark is the room? Is there any ambient light? If not, you probably don’t need an ALR screen at all. But maybe you would get deeper blacks with a lower gain grey screen, somewhere between .5 and .8. This screen is .8 gain.


----------



## m0j0

These aren't the best pictures, and I just snapped whatever my kids were watching today (blinds closed nearest to the screen, but there is ambient light from the far right of the room). Still, you can see that the screen (xyscreens PET Crystal) is nice and bright and colors vibrant in daytime (and this is without the white backlight I usually like to run with). I haven't really properly setup the screen, just put it up quickly to test things out on the previous screen brackets. I can say that the pictures don't really do justice to what you see in person. At night, it's really quite good with content like Encanto or other really bright and colorful shows/movies.


----------



## soldiersinx

Got a reply for how much a 120 inch would cost. More than I am willing to spend. Especially since my screen isn't broken or anything. My room is fully light controlled, and I really don't find the Hisense screen bad, so I will just save the money to go towards another UST for the future.


----------



## m0j0

Makes complete sense @soldiersinx!


----------



## Tomecki1911

m0j0 said:


> These aren't the best pictures, and I just snapped whatever my kids were watching today (blinds closed nearest to the screen, but there is ambient light from the far right of the room). Still, you can see that the screen (xyscreens PET Crystal) is nice and bright and colors vibrant in daytime (and this is without the white backlight I usually like to run with). I haven't really properly setup the screen, just put it up quickly to test things out on the previous screen brackets. I can say that the pictures don't really do justice to what you see in person. At night, it's really quite good with content like Encanto or other really bright and colorful shows/movies.
> View attachment 3243927
> View attachment 3243928
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243926


Hi,
My PJ is in finished basement, so can be pitch dark, but I have white walls and hanging ceiling. Also white. I asked Wendy for a price of screen with and without frames. Awaiting reply.
You have nice output on that screen. Can you show 4k or 8k image from YouTube 4/8 K videos?
Why don't you move left speaker away little bit from the left wall, by the way?
I also will find out if Carls screens are for UST PJs.


----------



## m0j0

Tomecki1911 said:


> Hi,
> My PJ is in finished basement, so can be pitch dark, but I have white walls and hanging ceiling. Also white. I asked Wendy for a price of screen with and without frames. Awaiting reply.
> You have nice output on that screen. Can you show 4k or 8k image from YouTube 4/8 K videos?
> Why don't you move left speaker away little bit from the left wall, by the way?
> I also will find out if Carls screens are for UST PJs.


I will try to get some 4k snaps later if I can. As for the speakers, this is the TV in my living room, which mostly is used by the kids to watch their shows, so the speakers don't play loud at all and really, don't need to do much but give a decent left right stereo effect for kids movies. I had the speakers away from the wall and toed in previously, but have them facing straight now so if they fall over again they won't hit the screen...


----------



## Tomecki1911

This my 100" cheap hundred fifty bucks AK-FF100WH2 screen from Amzn. 



Password is: PJL5F
I see no need to upgrade screen. Will screw brackets properly then


----------



## m0j0

Tomecki1911 said:


> This my 100" cheap hundred fifty bucks AK-FF100WH2 screen from Amzn.
> 
> 
> 
> Password is: PJL5F
> I see no need to upgrade screen. Will screw brackets properly then


I can’t see the video. It says permanently banned.


----------



## m0j0

Here's a quick video of a scene from Encanto at night on my Hisense 100L5F and XYScreens PET Crystal screen. Granted, I turned up the brightness a bit just to show what kind of light output this screen can do with this projector, and it's not perfectly calibrated at the moment. But still, it gives you an idea what a nice, colorful 4k movie can look like on it.

Edit: Replaced the Youtube link with Vimeo, as it looks a little bit better.


----------



## m0j0

And here's a few still pics from the same movie last night...


----------



## Shalashavska

Hi 

I'm a beginner (I don't own a screen yet) and pretty interested by the 88l5vg. 

Do you know if there are ceiling reflection problems with the Sonic screen since there are no A12 or B12 model with this ? The ceiling will be 30cm from the top of the screen so I want to know if it will be a disaster. If it is the case i think i'll go with an epson ls500 and take a correct screen later, or the 100l5f A12 if it exists again


----------



## Shalashavska

fanisnyc said:


> Big difference with the led lights - thanks guys !
> 
> View attachment 3186081


Just notice the before/After led on your 88". Looks Amazing !
Did the led lights just remove ceiling reflections or help on this point ?


----------



## Hexamir

fanisnyc said:


> Did you find a solution? I have the same.issue along with a white spill around the frame on the 88" one


Hi,
I am considering buying this projector, but would like to avoid this effect. Would buying an Epson ELPSC35 screen be a good choice? To avoid this problem with Fresnel.
Thanks for helping, and sorry if my English is badly =)


----------



## m0j0

Hexamir said:


> Hi,
> I am considering buying this projector, but would like to avoid this effect. Would buying an Epson ELPSC35 screen be a good choice? To avoid this problem with Fresnel.
> Thanks for helping, and sorry if my English is badly =)


The better you align the screen and the less you have to use any type of digital correction the less the effect is noticeable, but there is no way to completely eliminate it. You can mask it though with some white led backlights around the screen edge.


----------



## Hexamir

Thank you for your reply
I understand that buying another screen will not eliminate this problem? 
I also read that buying a better projector such as the Samsung LSP9T does not have this effect. Is this true?
In my country I have the option to buy screen Epson ELPSC35 and Xiaomi Mi Laser Projector Light resistant screen . And I wonder about the best solution, without combining with leds.


----------



## m0j0

Hexamir said:


> Thank you for your reply
> I understand that buying another screen will not eliminate this problem?
> I also read that buying a better projector such as the Samsung LSP9T does not have this effect. Is this true?
> In my country I have the option to buy screen Epson ELPSC35 and Xiaomi Mi Laser Projector Light resistant screen . And I wonder about the best solution, without combining with leds.


I haven't seen/tested the Samsung LSP9T so can't say for sure if it doesn't have this issue. Most DLP projectors with the .47 DMD Texas Instruments chip have this issue I believe. I just recently got a Formovie Fengmi T1 and it still has a very light border, although it's mostly not noticeable unless you really are looking for it.


----------



## Hexamir

Model Hisense 120L5F is better than 100L5F?
And does the 120L5F model have a Fresnel screen?


----------



## m0j0

Hexamir said:


> Model Hisense 120L5F is better than 100L5F?
> And does the 120L5F model have a Fresnel screen?


I think it's pretty much the same but just with the focus fixed at 120" vs. 100". I'm not sure about the Fresnel, but I don't think so.


----------



## Deaf-Forever

Hexamir said:


> Model Hisense 120L5F is better than 100L5F?
> And does the 120L5F model have a Fresnel screen?


It is if you like a bigger screen. Lenticilar i believe.


----------



## Deaf-Forever

What did the "G" model bring to the table? Nothing jumps out when looking at the specs. Or I'm clueless which may be the issue..


----------



## tiedforlast

Hexamir said:


> Model Hisense 120L5F is better than 100L5F?
> And does the 120L5F model have a Fresnel screen?


I can definitely confirm that the 120 inch is not the hard reflective screen, my projector came with one of the newer screens where the bottom & top frame comes in two pieces which makes the whole package smaller. There is little to no reflection on my screen.

If deciding between the 100 and 120 I would go with the 120!


----------



## m0j0

I sold my HiSense 100L5F to my neighbor some months ago, but just visited with them last night and ran an SDR calibration with HCFR and a ColorChecker Display Pro. Here's the results if anyone is interested (this is not a perfect calibration, just a quick and dirty get something done type calibration):

Light Level: 20
(we used Theater Night for the picture mode to calibrate with)
Contrast: 35
Brightness: 61
Color: 76
Tint: G2
Sharpness: 0
HDMI 2.0 Format: Standard
Color Temp: Low
Motion Enhancement: Off
Noise Reduction: Off
Digital Noise Reduction: Off
Active Contrast: Off
Color Tuner
Red: Hue 0, Saturation 2, Brightness -1
Green: Hue 2, Saturation 2, Brightness 4
Blue: Hue 2, Saturation -1, Brightness -1
Yellow: Hue 0, Saturation 0, Brightness -4
Cyan: Hue -1, Saturation 3, Brightness 2
Magenta: Hue -3, Saturation -2, Brightness 4
2 Point White Balance
R-Offset: 5
G-Offset: 8
B-Offset: 4
R-Gain: -3
G-Gain: -2
B-Gain: 2

Gamma (I didn't calibrate for Gamma, just used the previous settings from bjanssen)
5: -25
10: -20
15: -4
20: -9
25: -6
30: -5
35: -2
40: -3
45: -4
50: -4
55: -2
60: 1
65: -4
70: 6
75: 10
80: 10
85: 1
90: 11
95: -9
100: 0


----------



## ibl0010

Just wondering if all the screen are the same or do the screen function differently. I came across 2 screen where it said hisense laser tv sonic panel on the box and on another box it says hisense laser screen. 

Does anyone know or has managed to use hisense laser screen with a different branded projector like lg projectors.


----------



## m0j0

ibl0010 said:


> Just wondering if all the screen are the same or do the screen function differently. I came across 2 screen where it said hisense laser tv sonic panel on the box and on another box it says hisense laser screen.
> 
> Does anyone know or has managed to use hisense laser screen with a different branded projector like lg projectors.


Generally speaking, screens that come with a UST projector are the ALR, or Ambient Light Rejection kind. So, if you get a different projector that works well with an ALR screen, it should be fine to use with that different branded projector.


----------



## ibl0010

m0j0 said:


> Generally speaking, screens that come with a UST projector are the ALR, or Ambient Light Rejection kind. So, if you get a different projector that works well with an ALR screen, it should be fine to use with that different branded projector.


Reason i asked is because someome ia selling the hisense laser screen (without the projector) so not sure if the hisense screen can be pair with a non hisense projector like lg etc


----------



## ravendarat

Deaf-Forever said:


> What did the "G" model bring to the table? Nothing jumps out when looking at the specs. Or I'm clueless which may be the issue..











Hisense L5G 100" & 120" Laser TV (2022 model)


Here's a comparison chart from @ProjectionHead comparing it to the 2020 L5F: Looks like these are already available on ProjectorScreen.com too! It's letting me add them to my cart: https://www.projectorscreen.com/hisense-100l5g-laser-tv-projector-with-100-inch-alr-ust-cinema-screen...




www.avsforum.com




Check out post 1 of that thread, it sums it up


----------



## Deaf-Forever

ravendarat said:


> Hisense L5G 100" & 120" Laser TV (2022 model)
> 
> 
> Here's a comparison chart from @ProjectionHead comparing it to the 2020 L5F: Looks like these are already available on ProjectorScreen.com too! It's letting me add them to my cart: https://www.projectorscreen.com/hisense-100l5g-laser-tv-projector-with-100-inch-alr-ust-cinema-screen...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.avsforum.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out post 1 of that thread, it sums it up


OMG, Im not sure how I missed that... DOH! Thank you.


----------



## lulugrosjean38

hello everyone, I bought a hisense 100L5F laser tv three days ago and when I wanted to turn it on, there is just the hisense logo and the vidaa logo that is displayed and then the beamer no longer projects image and a red LED flashes
Can someone help me ?


----------



## Scott Tucker

bjanssen said:


> So after about 10 days with the X-Rite i1Display Pro Plus here are my calibrated settings as promised. Please keep in mind that these settings are for my particular unit so won't be a perfect match for yours but should be a good start. Also keep in mind that there are lots of tradeoffs along the way and I made the tradeoffs to suit my personal taste. For those curious, the blue on this projector is perfect and basically full BT2020, I guess not that surprising given it's a blue laser. The green in HDR is by far the worst colour as the low end leans blue, and the high end leans very yellow, making it almost impossible to correct (SDR is fine). The reds are pretty good, other than being a bit too orange at full saturation. Sharpness must be turned fully off on this projector, even 1 point introduces artifacts that mess up single pixel 4k clarity. If you don't like motion interpolation obviously just turn it off, however if you do like it I have found that Custom with Judder 10 and Blur 0 is the only option that does not introduce significant artifacts. If Blur is anything other than 0 there are issues. Active Contrast does not lower the blacks through laser dimming, it just jacks up the whites and messes up the contrast so you should definitely turn that off.
> 
> SDR:
> Light Level: 20
> Contrast: 23
> Brightness: 55
> Color: 50
> Tint: 0
> Sharpness: 0
> 
> Advanced Settings:
> Color Temp: Low
> Motion: Custom (Judder 10, Blur 0)
> Noise Reduction: Off
> Digital Noise Reduction: Off
> Active Contrast: Off
> Color Space: Auto
> 
> Color Tuner:
> Red: H0, S1, B-1
> Green: H-2, S-2, B0
> Blue: H0, S0, B0
> Yellow: H0, S0, B-4
> Cyan: H0, S0, B0
> Magenta: H0, S-2, B-2
> 
> White Balance 20pt:
> 5: R-25, G11, B-15
> 10: -14, 10, 0
> 15: -20, 3, 1
> 20: 0, 4, 7
> 25: 0, 0, 4
> 30: -15, -5, 0
> 35: 0, -5, -2
> 40: -13, -5, 0
> 45: 0, -4, 4
> 50: 3, -2, 4
> 55: 3, -1, 2
> 60: 3, 0, 3
> 65: 20, 0, -5
> 70: 20, -5, -10
> 75: -20, 10, 0
> 80: 25, -10, -13
> 85: -20, 10, 5
> 90: 5, -10, 10
> 95: -25, 15, 15
> 100: 10, -15, 13
> 
> Gamma:
> 5: -25
> 10: -20
> 15: -4
> 20: -9
> 25: -6
> 30: -5
> 35: -2
> 40: -3
> 45: -4
> 50: -4
> 55: -2
> 60: 1
> 65: -4
> 70: 6
> 75: 10
> 80: 10
> 85: 1
> 90: 11
> 95: -9
> 100: 0


I tried these settings on my 120L5G and all was well until I realized hte settings were lost. I input them again and all looked good until I realized peoples faces looked almost like rainbows. Really strange colors showing on peoples faces. The only way to get rid of it is to change from 20 point to 2 point white balance then all looks good again. Any idea what is going on?


----------



## contrahz

Scott Tucker said:


> I tried these settings on my 120L5G and all was well until I realized hte settings were lost. I input them again and all looked good until I realized peoples faces looked almost like rainbows. Really strange colors showing on peoples faces. The only way to get rid of it is to change from 20 point to 2 point white balance then all looks good again. Any idea what is going on?


Your PJ is a different model. I tried those settings on my 120l5f and all is good. Certainly nothing strange.


----------



## Scott Tucker

contrahz said:


> Your PJ is a different model. I tried those settings on my 120l5f and all is good. Certainly nothing strange.


The strange part is the first time I entered the settings, it looked great. Not sure why the second time I entered them the picture sucks when using 20 point. Anyway, I just flipped it to 2 point and it looks good. 

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## alcaide

tiedforlast said:


> I can definitely confirm that the 120 inch is not the hard reflective screen, my projector came with one of the newer screens where the bottom & top frame comes in two pieces which makes the whole package smaller. There is little to no reflection on my screen.
> 
> If deciding between the 100 and 120 I would go with the 120!
> 
> View attachment 3260067


Hi, how much is your recoil here ? I read you need 28,7 cm between the back of your hisense UST and the wall, and the UST depth is 34 cm... so a total of 62-63cm ? That's huge...


----------



## contrahz

alcaide said:


> Hi, how much is your recoil here ? I read you need 28,7 cm between the back of your hisense UST and the wall, and the UST depth is 34 cm... so a total of 62-63cm ? That's huge...


Not sure what recoil is, I'm very new to TV stuff. The pictures you see from all the companies are fake. In real life, UST is farther from wall and lower. The distance from wall to front of my 120l5f is around 75cm. This is manually focus with no geo correction. Maybe they can be a bit closer with geo correction. I tried some various UST, many need to be farther from wall than hisense. It's not like the pictures from companies


----------



## contrahz

In this picture, in real life, the projector would be on the floor in front of the cabinet


----------

